# Invasion of the Grammar Police



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes. 
However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
I am sick of their attitude and wish they would just SHUT UP and concentrate on helping members to solve their knitting problems.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
> I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes.
> However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
> So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
> ...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I support you 100%!! I don't always hit the right keys or spell a word right but I try and to have someone come in and correct me, although I think they mean well, is quite embarrassing. We all make mistakes and no one is perfect!!!


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well said, thank you!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
> I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes.
> However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
> So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
> I am sick of their attitude and wish they would just SHUT UP and concentrate on helping members to solve their knitting problems.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I agree. It's gotten to the point where I feel as though I must check, double check, and then check again. Is my spelling perfect, is my use of punctuation correct, the list goes on and on. If I wanted that type of scrutiny at my age I'd go back to school!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I tend to agree with you. Some of the "errors" are down to whatever spell check or predictive text programme is on your computer, so I think there are far fewer real mistakes than it seems. Sometimes your first version of a post is read before you have had time to read and edit any mistakes; not everyone has time to look at the preview before posting. All that matters to me is that I can make sense of what is being posted, and exactly correct grammar/ spelling is not that important, so long as it is understandable! Also, different countries have different ways of expressing things, even in " English ".


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish there would be spell check on KP. If you misspell a word a red line will come underneath the word but wish it will make the correction.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not pay attention to such nonsense.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I totally agree but would like to add that. Not only should we be more tolerant of typos, etc. but should also watch the tone with which we respond to posts. There is sometimes some cyber bullying going on here on the forum, but we excuse it because the person is knowledgeable. Let's try to be a little kinder to our fellow knitters.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Even using spell check can end up with some pretty funny things, since it only flags misspelled words, not wrong words (think lets instead of legs). I've always been the family Word Nazi but there is a time and a place for criticizing others' errors - and this forum ain't it! Everyone regardless of proficiency in the language should feel free to express themselves without fear of censure (unless, of course, they are being nasty!) :- ) We all have too much to learn from each other to try and shame others into not posting unless it is perfect.


----------



## jaras (Sep 11, 2011)

"Nobody" is perfect. I am a "Nobody"....therefore, I am perfect.
I thought a little humor might help!! As long as it can be read, what is the problem.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I agree as I used gage instead of gauge so one idiot is hounding me about it! I'm using an Ipad which has a mind of its own with spelling.

Do these people think they are superior by correcting typo or in my case this Ipad as it has instant spell check of which it thinks it is correct.

This should just be a "fun/helpful/friendly site as none of us are here for a grammar lesson! Who really cares if something is written correctly as this is not a grammar school.

Lighten up people so we can find new patterns & most of all friends who enjoy the same crafts.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree totally. Although I expect correct grammar and spelling in a printed magazine or paper, the internet has a very different set of rules. In the age of texting, twitter and other social media (including blogs such as this) grammar has taken a back seat to shortcuts, speed and international communication. As you pointed out, not everyone speaks English as a first language. The grammar police are only showing how out of touch they are with the internet today, whether they like the change or not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jaras said:


> "Nobody" is perfect. I am a "Nobody"....therefore, I am perfect.
> I thought a little humor might help!! As long as it can be read, what is the problem.


Agreed whole heartily! Funny girl, thanks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

dwr said:


> I totally agree but would like to add that. Not only should we be more tolerant of typos, etc. but should also watch the tone with which we respond to posts. There is sometimes some cyber bullying going on here on the forum, but we excuse it because the person is knowledgeable. Let's try to be a little kinder to our fellow knitters.


Amen, thank you lady as you are very correct with your words!


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought this was a knitting site. Maybe I made a mistake in thinking that............


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Agree with all of the above. Being a fairly new knitter, some of the terminology is like a foreign language to me, but almost afraid to post as the possibility of the Word Nazi will rip my post apart. 
99% of the forum is on a helpful positive note, so the 1% that just has to voice their ugly remarks should take a happy pill in the mornings and not speak until the pill kicks in


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree..my fingers are very deformed and I often hit the wrong keys...I try to catch my mistakes but many slip through.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for all your support and I agree totally with dwr about the cyber bullying. 

When we see this happening I think we ought to ask the writer to be a little more liberal in their attitudes, without of course turning ourselves into vigilantes and compounding the problem.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Eye full lee bee leave that spelling has nothing two dew with nitting or crow shaying a bill it tees. Zoe 
BTW, I am dyslexic.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Amen to that!! Another issue I have been seeing alot of is when someone posts a picture (I have had this happen to me) to show all of our KP friends what we have been up to, someone always finds a way to make a negative comment about our wonderful creation. We are not all equal and our abilities are also not equal. We post for the pleasure of sharing. I had someone tell me that they didn't like the colors I used. Really!!?? If you have nothing nice to say, then don't post your negativity ... we don't want to see it, nor do we care. Let's keep this site for postive re-inforcements, sharing and friendships.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

:thumbup: to all the above. We should only worry about the important things in life and get things in perspective . Does a few spelling mistakes or a grammatical error really matter. ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> :thumbup: to all the above. We should only worry about the important things in life and get things in perspective . Does a few spelling mistakes or a grammatical error really matter. ?


Maybe to a teacher but most of us will get the drift of the posting with a misspell word or two or gramma errors.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Amen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Aslongasitisn'twrittenlikethis.........I don't care. :lol: 
What color,colour,kolor,coler yarn should I use today? :wink:


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
> I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes.
> However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
> So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

It is called the "syndrome to prove how smart your are", except it does fail miserably with most of us. The only thing I want you to be is friendly, open, helpful, and kind. I don't care if youSE AIN'T DOING YOUR GRAMERCY RITE NOR YOUSE SPELIN WRONG MY QUESTOIN IS "CAN YE BE A KNITTIN?


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> It is called the "syndrome to prove how smart your are", except it does fail miserably with most of us. The only thing I want you to be is friendly, open, helpful, and kind. I don't care if youSE AIN'T DOING YOUR GRAMERCY RITE NOR YOUSE SPELIN WRONG MY QUESTOIN IS "CAN YE BE A KNITTIN?


 :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, it is, and the post should have originated under "General Chit-Chat" not "Main."


mditter said:


> I thought this was a knitting site. Maybe I made a mistake in thinking that............


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree too.

I have been taught it's rude to correct other's language mistake.

I speak French, and learnt English at 40 all by myself, by reading bricks and using the dictionary almost every words in the beginnign, then, I taped easy to follow TV programs, and watched TV in English almost exclusively.
It helps I don't need many hours of sleep.

So, my point is: my English is far from perfect.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Eye full lee bee leave that spelling has nothing two dew with nitting or crow shaying a bill it tees. Zoe
> BTW, I am dyslexic.


You are a hoot, 5!! :lol: :lol:
You slowed me down a bit but I still understood. And I totally agree with you.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are a hoot, 5!! :lol: :lol:
> You slowed me down a bit but I still understood. And I totally agree with you.....


Life is too short not to have fun! Knitting is fun and enjoyable, no one needs to poke at the grammer and spelling when we post! I say when the grammar police come around, let us just laugh at them!!!!!! Zoe  
hahaha heheheh ahahahaa hwhehehhehehe :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a type of bullying.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Well said


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is a type of bullying.


I agree and these "grammar bullies" have a superiority complex where they feel they have to correct everyone else who does not measure up to their standards. What they fail to recognize is that everyone is accepted no matter who/what/where they are! Zoe


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

So I have another take on this. 
I think I will miss-spell, use bad punkutation, and a host of other things just because I live in a "free world" where freedom of speech is something I hold dear. As long as the use of language is not obscene, nasty or bullying, I going keep posting. I do not pay attention to the nick pickers, nor do I worry what they think. 
Mother and Father taught us that if we have nothing nice to say then do not say anything at all. Yes, sometimes I miss spell and lots of times it makes me laugh. I hope some others can laugh at their mistakes also.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I agree and these "grammar bullies" have a superiority complex where they feel they have to correct everyone else who does not measure up to their standards. What they fail to recognize is that everyone is accepted no matter who/what/where they are! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

RIGHT ON !!!! I'm with you.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Eye full lee bee leave that spelling has nothing two dew with nitting or crow shaying a bill it tees. Zoe
> BTW, I am dyslexic.


Also very funny!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

For all the teachers on KP I know at times correcting papers for all those years you can't help yourself noticing misspelled words or grammar mistakes. I know where you are coming from.

I have the same problem when I go grocery shopping. My job for 36 years were to make sure the right code date was on the pkg. One time I had to work a 16 hour shift I missed the code date because of that discipliner action was taken in a form of money. I automated look at the code dates out of habit. I find a lot ones out of date in the small city where I live. In fact I think the manager gets mad when he has to pull them off the shelf. I found a out dated product at Copps in Green Bay the store gave me a $10 in store credit for finding this. 

Teachers have patience with us we do the Best we can.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> For all the teachers on KP I know at times correcting papers for all those years you can't help yourself noticing misspelled words or grammar mistakes. I know where you are coming from.
> 
> I have the same problem when I go grocery shopping. My job for 36 years were to make sure the right code date was on the pkg. One time I had to work a 16 hour shift I missed the code date because of that discipliner action was taken in a form of money. I automated look at the code dates out of habit. I find a lot ones out of date in the small city where I live. In fact I think the manager gets mad when he has to pull them off the shelf. I found a out dated product at Copps in Green Bay the store gave me a $10 in store credit for finding this.
> 
> Teachers have patience with us we do the Best we can.


Here in NY, if you find something out of date in Shop Rite they give you a dollar coupon toward your purchase. Sometimes I find a host of things and save a lot on my shopping bill. The largest amount was $30. All in the dairy isle. Worth looking to save that kind of money.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The manager here where I live said "Well Thank You and that's all you are going to get from me". I think they should reward a person for helping out on their job.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> For all the teachers on KP I know at times correcting papers for all those years you can't help yourself noticing misspelled words or grammar mistakes. I know where you are coming from.
> 
> I have the same problem when I go grocery shopping. My job for 36 years were to make sure the right code date was on the pkg. One time I had to work a 16 hour shift I missed the code date because of that discipliner action was taken in a form of money. I automated look at the code dates out of habit. I find a lot ones out of date in the small city where I live. In fact I think the manager gets mad when he has to pull them off the shelf. I found a out dated product at Copps in Green Bay the store gave me a $10 in store credit for finding this.
> 
> Teachers have patience with us we do the Best we can.


I work in schooland we don't worry about spelling...we like to think they feel free to be creative in their writing and not worrying over spelling. That said I do work in the entry class for school where the children are 4 years old. So we regularly hae them writing about going to the 'parc' or having been to to a 'partee' and they go out on their 'biec' wearing their 'shoos'.
(And having written all that I am aware that some of my keys don't work all the time so there are spelling mistakes galore :!: )


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I was a teacher for 30 years. Consequently I find the attitude of the Grammar Police even harder to accept.
It shows how little understanding they have for others feelings.
Please remember all members are equal here. Those members that you choose to correct are Not your pupils. Please stop trying to humilate others for your self satisfaction keep your thoughts to youselves


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> I was a teacher for 30 years. Consequently I find the attitude of the Grammar Police even harder to accept.
> It shows how little understanding they have for others feelings.
> Please remember all members are equal here. Those members that you choose to correct are Not your pupils. Please stop trying to humilate others for your self satisfaction keep your thoughts to youselves


Liz, I love your little doggy. Jessie came from Llandillo


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Molly was a rescue from Swansea dog pound via pembroke animal rescue. She had had her 14 days in the pound and if they had not taken her would have been put down. I have had her for 12 years andshe has always been an absolute darling.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

It must be about humiliating others, feeling superior, why else do it?

I can't think of a reason, we aren't writing academic papers here.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Eye full lee bee leave that spelling has nothing two dew with nitting or crow shaying a bill it tees. Zoe
> BTW, I am dyslexic.


Now that's clever.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


U sed it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


Kwite rite tu. 
:thumbup:

KP is a wonderful melting pot of people using different languages and dialects.
Let's not think of mistakes and typo's let's think of it as creating Noo Werdz. 

To those who choose to be nit picky I say 'Buzz orf an' annoy folks on another site.'


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:

mAY not b the brightess bulb in strand, but HaVE my m0ments!  :wink:

c what I mean? wanted too reply to ur sign......


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Members in the UK spell some of their words differently than in the US. And then there are sweaters and jumpers. Once in a great while the whole meaning is changed by a word. When I post from my tablet I use the mic. Now that I really have to check over because some of the wording is wacky.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> mAY not b the brightess bulb in strand, but HaVE my m0ments!  :wink:
> 
> c what I mean? wanted too reply to ur sign......


And so you did, but you did it the right way up, very smart of you!!!!! Thanks, hugs, Zoe


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And so you did, but you did it the right way up, very smart of you!!!!! Thanks, hugs, Zoe


Have a great evening and try to stay out of trouble!



C


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Have a great evening and try to stay out of trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> C


But I have no one to police my behavors, so I can be naughty!!!! hahahha, come get into trouble with me, you know, two is company and we could get into some delightful things! Fireworks happen tonight for Canada Day! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't think I'd make it in time, but enjoy! All fireworks for our July 4th celebration have been canceled here in Colorado due to extreme fire danger. So will celebrate with a glass of wine, and remember the fun I had as a child at the family celebration, and wish I was back in Florida to enjoy the good times there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't think I'd make it in time, but enjoy! All fireworks for our July 4th celebration have been canceled here in Colorado due to extreme fire danger. So will celebrate with a glass of wine, and remember the fun I had as a child at the family celebration, and wish I was back in Florida to enjoy the good times there.


I wish you lots of celebrations and good times without the fireworks. Cheers to you and those you have to celebrate your July 4th USA birthday! Zoe


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I wish you lots of celebrations and good times without the fireworks. Cheers to you and those you have to celebrate your July 4th USA birthday! Zoe


Thank you so much Zoe. I hope you and your fellow county men and women have a wonderful celebration, and many more. You have such a lovely country, filled with warm and friendly folk. I have fond memories of my time spent there, along with all the "snow birds" I met while living in Florida.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Aslongasitisn'twrittenlikethis.........I don't care. :lol:
> What color,colour,kolor,coler yarn should I use today? :wink:


Whatever color,colour,kolor,coler you want to  And as we don't have to live with your choice it is not our place to say otherwise. Live long and prosper :thumbup:


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> Thank you for all your support and I agree totally with dwr about the cyber bullying.
> 
> When we see this happening I think we ought to ask the writer to be a little more liberal in their attitudes, without of course turning ourselves into vigilantes and compounding the problem.


My feeling is that we should IGNORE their small minded comments otherwise we just feed their ego.
Susan


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:


No problem! But I'm sure it's because I'm lefthanded, and a little bit backwards anyway. LOL
This whole thread has been a hoot. And I'm as guilty as the next one for mistakes (fuzzy fingers on the keyboard).
So, Grammer Police, You're quite welcome to come after me and leave everybody else alone - you wouldn't bother me at all! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> No problem! But I'm sure it's because I'm lefthanded, and a little bit backwards anyway. LOL
> This whole thread has been a hoot. And I'm as guilty as the next one for mistakes (fuzzy fingers on the keyboard).
> So, Grammer Police, You're quite welcome to come after me and leave everybody else alone - you wouldn't bother me at all! :lol:


Personally, I find I can think better standing on my head, and when I do, anything I do with my left hand becomes right-handed! hmmmm, perhaps that is backwards? or something....... hmmmm, I will have to re-think my whole outlook on life now! perhaps my rocking chair needs me to rock in it!!! hahaha, ahahhaah, Zoe 

BTW, _no one is to take offense at my above words, they are all said in jest. I am the first one to laugh at myself!_


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, being left-handed, dyslexic...and passing my last IT degree with a 3.47...

They SHOULD HAVE given me one tassel! - Rant now over!

I do like puns...and willingly give in to the impulse frequently. <G>

But, if you are in a serious mood/teaching someone - and have a desktop unit/one that accepts wired keyboard connection...get the Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 (if possible...ebay/yahoo or http://www.pricewatch.com (you'll have to work your search differently than regular websearch...or pick on me via PM and I'll look up the two lower cost items.)

I enjoy the research...and don't feel as if I'm better than the person I'm looking up the information for. Typing speed and what a person likes doing is better than being superior about EVERYTHING.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

As long as I can understand the post I pay no attention to the grammer or misspelled words. Good for you for posting the topic.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I just noticed with my tablet if a word is misspelled the tablet underlines it for me. I'll have to see tomorrow at work if it does the same thing on a computer.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Aint never no bad grammer up in here! Let me axe she who is wythout typos to cast the furst bottel of white out!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wickedangel said:


> Aint never no bad grammer up in here! Let me axe she who is wythout typos to cast the furst bottel of white out!


An' Eye thought it was summer! Y'all know I canna' afford no extra ice to break up for special effects.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I wish there would be spell check on KP. If you misspell a word a red line will come underneath the word but wish it will make the correction.


If you right-click on the error, doesn't it show you several words to pick from to correct the red lined one?

Anyway, what I wanted to say, I did proofreading on scientific journals, and now that I am retired, my brain still proofreads. I've been known to use a Sharpie on the bulletin boards next to the elevator to correct errors. It's like an OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) but not as dire. So once I see an error here, do I post a correction? Heavens no, I would spend hours doing nothing but that, instead of knitting like normal people do. So if you get a snippy post correcting mistakes, just remember they are, well, wackos. And forgive them for their weird disorder. :lol:


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

I fully agree with most of the posts here. my preferred language is, for example, not English. My home language is Afrikaans. Which some of you, I am sure, has never even heard of.

Not only is this a Knitting and Crocheting forum, but, for some people, their only communication with other people.
And though I am sure, most people do check their postings, it really should not matter that the post is perfect, or not. 

If the language police are so irritated by the language mistakes on this forum, why are they here? Isn't there a language forum that they can join which does not irritate seven sorts of whatever out of their sensitive language orientated souls?

The same applies for the picture posts. Not everyone on this forum are expert knitters, but can become exactly that with love and understanding.

There is so much negativity in the world already. And love and understanding goes a LONG way.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree..some times your mine goes faster then your typing...that happens to me some times....


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I started this thread and I am so glad I did so. The contributions made by everyone out there, serious or witty, I think should have made the point to the Grammar Police.
This is a live and let live community and we are all here, I hope, to enjoy each others company and help each other if and when we can.
Personally I thank you one and all for your support.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Anyway, I love all the different ways we talk and are. I've learned so much about all of you and what you can do.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I started this thread and I am so glad I did so. The contributions made by everyone out there, serious or witty, I think should have made the point to the Grammar Police.
This is a live and let live community and we are all here, I hope, to enjoy each others company and help each other if and when we can.
Personally I thank you one and all for your support.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry did not mean to double post that duh a blond senior moment .... just try coping with that double handicap !


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Eye full lee bee leave that spelling has nothing two dew with nitting or crow shaying a bill it tees. Zoe
> BTW, I am dyslexic.


That is the best response I have seen in a long time Zoe. Priceless!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Aslongasitisn'twrittenlikethis.........I don't care. :lol:
> What color,colour,kolor,coler yarn should I use today? :wink:


Shartroose? LOL

Gigi


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I always wonder if it makes a person feel superior if they point out another's mistakes. They may know spelling and grammar but apparently missed manners class.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Shartroose? LOL
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Shartroose? LOL
> 
> Gigi


Actually I was thinking of a varygated,tah...varegated, tah...varigated, tah... :roll: 
Dang...never mind; I'll use a read, tah...red! 
Or maybe a blew, tah...I mean blue! :lol: :mrgreen:
Oh geezzz...I guess I can't knit today, I am having a hard time spelling. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Actually I was thinking of a varygated,tah...varegated, tah...varigated, tah... :roll:
> Dang...never mind; I'll use a read, tah...red!
> Or maybe a blew, tah...I mean blue! :lol: :mrgreen:
> Oh geezzz...I guess I can't knit today, I am having a hard time spelling.
> :lol: :lol:


LOL

Gigi :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

You know what? I think this complaint about a very tiny minority of members' posts has shown up the grand majority of us to be fun loving and very caring and supportive human beings - ie a positive theme after all!! It is great to know that we do all care about one another even if we have only met in Cyberspace.......maybe this is, in a contradictory way, why sometimes someone will "take it out" on one of us on KP as their "nearest and dearest". I know I am sometimes guilty of doing this to my close friends and family at home, when really its not their fault that I feel bitchy. (Hope I have never done so here). Happy thoughts to all! Lin


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I remember a post from a while back where someone was seeking help with a pattern and posted the directions for the problematic row. Due to some typos, it was difficult to offer assistance, until the poster corrected the typos. So sometimes, one's typing needs to be perfect.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Aslongasitisn'twrittenlikethis.........I don't care. :lol:
> What color,colour,kolor,coler yarn should I use today? :wink:


The space bar on my computer has become stiffandsticky so I find myself frequently writing likethis.TeeHee :hunf: :mrgreen: :-(


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I work in schooland we don't worry about spelling...we like to think they feel free to be creative in their writing and not worrying over spelling. That said I do work in the entry class for school where the children are 4 years old. So we regularly hae them writing about going to the 'parc' or having been to to a 'partee' and they go out on their 'biec' wearing their 'shoos'.
> (And having written all that I am aware that some of my keys don't work all the time so there are spelling mistakes galore :!: )


Gosh I'm not alone with sticky keys! :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't think I'd make it in time, but enjoy! All fireworks for our July 4th celebration have been canceled here in Colorado due to extreme fire danger. So will celebrate with a glass of wine, and remember the fun I had as a child at the family celebration, and wish I was back in Florida to enjoy the good times there.


Have you checked out Florida's weather this week? I had to miss my fiber arts group today because my car is stuck in the mud IN MY DRIVEWAY. I sure wish I could blow some of this rain over your way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> Gosh I'm not alone with sticky keys! :lol:


*chuckles* and sticky on my keys comes from all those ooee and gooee desert snacks left on my fingers! (hahaha, that sounds better than the dust building up in the keyboard, hmmmm, perhaps it is all yarn fluff!! ) Zoe


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> I was a teacher for 30 years. Consequently I find the attitude of the Grammar Police even harder to accept.
> It shows how little understanding they have for others feelings.
> Please remember all members are equal here. Those members that you choose to correct are Not your pupils. Please stop trying to humilate others for your self satisfaction keep your thoughts to youselves


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well I remember a post from a while back where someone was seeking help with a pattern and posted the directions for the problematic row. Due to some typos, it was difficult to offer assistance, until the poster corrected the typos. So sometimes, one's typing needs to be perfect.


Yes, I can see that would cause problems, and understand why this needs to be accurate, but it isn't always obvious to the person posting until afterwards. And there is always the problem of two different words having the same spelling, eg "row" A 'problematic row'. could be misinterpreted as the sort of argument shown in Monty Python sketches!!  
However, I think the main complaint is nit-picking over things which you might be able to interpret relatively easily, or phonetic spellings. As with everything, there are always two sides ( or more?) to any argument.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* and sticky on my keys comes from all those ooee and gooee desert snacks left on my fingers! (hahaha, that sounds better than the dust building up in the keyboard, hmmmm, perhaps it is all yarn fluff!! ) Zoe


And we won't discuss the dog hair and cooky crumbs.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can rite PrOper If it soouts me, but when yOu reply in a hUrRY YOO DON'T ORLWAIZE HaVE TiME TO CHecK , so what if there's a few spelling mistakes, nobody's going to make us write out a hundred times -- 'I must not make spelling mistakes'' or stay behind at play time


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> Sorry did not mean to double post that duh a blond senior moment .... just try coping with that double handicap !


Well just bragging dear lady as I have a couple up on you--I'm a senior, blond (white) overweight, and misspell words or use the wrong one, so see I'm ahead of you!

Happy crafting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I can rite PrOper If it soouts me, but when yOu reply in a hUrRY YOO DON'T ORLWAIZE HaVE TiME TO CHecK , so what if there's a few spelling mistakes, nobody's going to make us write out a hundred times -- 'I must not make spelling mistakes'' or stay behind at play time


Aw shucks as I'll take my red wagon & paper dolls & go home! Darn! I thought I would have to stay inside at playtime!

 :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :?:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well I remember a post from a while back where someone was seeking help with a pattern and posted the directions for the problematic row. Due to some typos, it was difficult to offer assistance, until the poster corrected the typos. So sometimes, one's typing needs to be perfect.


That is true but what most of us are talking about is people correcting our typo's. A pattern must be typed correctly or give the site to read it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well I remember a post from a while back where someone was seeking help with a pattern and posted the directions for the problematic row. Due to some typos, it was difficult to offer assistance, until the poster corrected the typos. So sometimes, one's typing needs to be perfect.


Sorry Ipad would not post reply then it did post it twice.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well I remember a post from a while back where someone was seeking help with a pattern and posted the directions for the problematic row. Due to some typos, it was difficult to offer assistance, until the poster corrected the typos. So sometimes, one's typing needs to be perfect.


That is understandable where being a bit more accurate is necessary.

We are talking about these types of posts....
It's "donor", not "donar."
It's "prophecy" not "prophesy."
it's "Sidney" not "Sydney."
"Querk?" The correct spelling is "quirk."
:roll: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> And we won't discuss the dog hair and cooky crumbs.


No we wont discuss that either! hmmm, would rather have the dog eat those cookie crumbs than them get lodged in the keyboard! LOL Zoe


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Redhead1951 said:


> If you right-click on the error, doesn't it show you several words to pick from to correct the red lined one?
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to say, I did proofreading on scientific journals, and now that I am retired, my brain still proofreads. I've been known to use a Sharpie on the bulletin boards next to the elevator to correct errors. It's like an OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) but not as dire. So once I see an error here, do I post a correction? Heavens no, I would spend hours doing nothing but that, instead of knitting like normal people do. So if you get a snippy post correcting mistakes, just remember they are, well, wackos. And forgive them for their weird disorder. :lol:


I learn something new today, thanks for the input.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> No we wont discuss that either! hmmm, would rather have the dog eat those cookie crumbs than them get lodged in the keyboard! LOL Zoe


Or do both resulting in canine saliva on the keyboard :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is understandable where being a bit more accurate is necessary.
> 
> We are talking about these types of posts....
> It's "donor", not "donar."
> ...


So many words that sound the same but are spelled differently depending on which country/part of the country you are from. Is this quirky or querky? hmmm, don't know as my dictionary has both spellings! perhaps my dicktionerrry is rong. But I do think that when it is not necessary to understanding a pattern direction, things should just be let be. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Or do both resulting in canine saliva on the keyboard :XD:


ooooops!!! :shock: better knit that dog a bib! Zoe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Aw shucks as I'll take my red wagon & paper dolls & go home! Darn! I thought I would have to stay inside at playtime!
> 
> :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :?:


   :shock:  :lol: Aw didums, don't forget your soother   :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

misellen said:


> Gosh I'm not alone with sticky keys! :lol:


It's not just me then!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

misellen said:


> Have you checked out Florida's weather this week? I had to miss my fiber arts group today because my car is stuck in the mud IN MY DRIVEWAY. I sure wish I could blow some of this rain over your way.


Yes, I have...I know you're getting more than your fair share. I have friends in Thonotosassa, and Temple Terrace that keep me up to date. If this keeps up the river will be over the banks on Morris Bridge Rd. soon.

We had a little rain last night, and a flash flood in town. Have several folks that are in same trouble you're in due to debris washing down the side of the mountain area that burnt last year. Main (only) road from Co. Springs to Manitou Springs was closed for over 4 hours.

Good Luck digging your car out, and I do wish you could send some this way as well. Just not all at once!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ooooops!!! :shock: better knit that dog a bib! Zoe


Excellent solution, Zoe. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may not have all of these in exact alphabetical order...but I've seen Quark with Quirk
http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quern?q=Quern
http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/query?q=Query
http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quark?q=Quark
http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quirk?q=Quirk


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel we are a family and as such use all words as we feel comfortable


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I may not have all of these in exact alphabetical order...but I've seen Quark with Quirk
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quern?q=Quern
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/query?q=Query
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quark?q=Quark
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/quirk?q=Quirk


Thanks but how can I just use the dictionary on this Ipad?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but how can I just use the dictionary on this Ipad?


Will this help?:
http://sharechair.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/how-to-use-the-built-in-dictionary-on-your-iphone-and-ipad/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Will this help?:
> http://sharechair.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/how-to-use-the-built-in-dictionary-on-your-iphone-and-ipad/


Thanks as it is here but did not know it.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> I started this thread and I am so glad I did so. The contributions made by everyone out there, serious or witty, I think should have made the point to the Grammar Police.
> This is a live and let live community and we are all here, I hope, to enjoy each others company and help each other if and when we can.
> Personally I thank you one and all for your support.


Live and let live community? Hah! I've received many nasty PM's, one that even said my parents should have aborted me. Ha ha, I'm sure they would have if it had been legal back then. I was taught to always spell words correctly. There are online dictionaries for those unsure of how to spell a word. As a former technical editor and proofreader, I retain the habit of correcting misspelled words. Care to enjoy my company? I think not. I thought my family of origin was bad, but they have never been as nasty to me as some of you have.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> That is understandable where being a bit more accurate is necessary.
> 
> We are talking about these types of posts....
> It's "donor", not "donar."
> ...


I do believe those are mine and all are correct.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't think I'd make it in time, but enjoy! All fireworks for our July 4th celebration have been canceled here in Colorado due to extreme fire danger. So will celebrate with a glass of wine, and remember the fun I had as a child at the family celebration, and wish I was back in Florida to enjoy the good times there.


I was afraid the fireworks here would be cancelled due to heavy rain, but yesterday was clear.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Liz for putting that in words. I agree with you! My grammar is usually good, but I noticed that I sometimes hit the wrong keys, etc. or I don't hit a letter hard enough to make it appear. If that is the worst thing that the grammar police have to complain about, then they are having a great day.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Here in NY, if you find something out of date in Shop Rite they give you a dollar coupon toward your purchase. Sometimes I find a host of things and save a lot on my shopping bill. The largest amount was $30. All in the dairy isle. Worth looking to save that kind of money.


Interesting regarding getting $'s for spotting out-of-date merchandise. Oh my word, I don't spend enough hours in the grocery store now....& here you've put the thought into my mind whereby I'll start checking expiration dates! Help!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


Agree with you completely! Give me a nice, polite, caring, lovin' person any day over a know-it-all...do ya' think perhaps it's 'cause I don't know everything there is to know & like attracts like?

I luv the simple life folks!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

misellen said:


> Have you checked out Florida's weather this week? I had to miss my fiber arts group today because my car is stuck in the mud IN MY DRIVEWAY. I sure wish I could blow some of this rain over your way.


Apalachicola, Florida had their little 4th parade yesterday...between thunder boomers, a bit of fireworks last night, but many Florida firework displays cancelled, many dirt roads are just mud, mud, & MORE MUD!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> I agree too.
> 
> I have been taught it's rude to correct other's language mistake.
> 
> ...


My Daddy was French-Canadian. When I was a wee one Daddy taught me to make the sign of the cross & say the appropriate words in French. When I started Catholic school 1st grade we began each day with prayers & blessing ourselves & saying "In the name of the Father... Etc...." I vividly remember I spoke English, BUT didn't know the sign of the cross words in English...only in French....I was so embarrassed. Isn't it amazing the memories our posts bring to mind. Hopefully, most are good memories.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think considering how many different places we're all located, how many different native "tongues" are spoken, and all the various forms and fashions of English are used we all do quite well understanding what the other is trying to convey. Granted there have been some posts that I've had to read a couple of times to understand, but willing to bet I'm not the only one. Overall I say he/she who has never made a typo, or punctuation error, or the like, then they can cast the first stone. And I know it sure aint me!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

NYBev said:


> Thank you Liz for putting that in words. I agree with you! My grammar is usually good, but I noticed that I sometimes hit the wrong keys, etc. or I don't hit a letter hard enough to make it appear. If that is the worst thing that the grammar police have to complain about, then they are having a great day.


I consider myself very well educated, won prizes at school for my English, a prize for poetry,top of the class for reading, and my art work was on exhibition in the halls of fame,If I hit the wrong key it's purely in error, but here on KP I don't really care, so go ahead, have a great day grammar police :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I think considering how many different places we're all located, how many different native "tongues" are spoken, and all the various forms and fashions of English are used we all do quite well understanding what the other is trying to convey. Granted there have been some posts that I've had to read a couple of times to understand, but willing to bet I'm not the only one. Overall I say he/she who has never made a typo, or punctuation error, or the like, then they can cast the first stone. And I know it sure aint me!


Well put! And it aint me neither. :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> U sed it.


I say, kwite rite, we wernt awl brung up to speek proper like sum peepul


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I do believe those are mine and all are correct.


On at least one of those you were challenged and proved wrong.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I say, kwite rite, we wernt awl brung up to speek proper like sum peepul


N hoooooz deez pea pulls? niver scene em a roond ear! dooz day sink dear sum tings? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> N hoooooz deez pea pulls? niver scene em a roond ear! dooz day sink dear sum tings? :shock: :mrgreen:


Oh Canada! You're so very funny!


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to be pretty good w/spelling and grammar--but since I had cancer and had chemo, my brain doesn't work quite the same. I sometimes make errors. I really admire those of you who use English as your second language! I can understand what you're saying just fine, and I know I could never go on a forum in another language!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Canada! You're so very funny!


I juice caint git de ang o dat dear pig la tin go inn yet! ehh? sew wot u tink ah dat? eye kin bea flew ant n dish ear talk two. hahahahh, Zoe


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I think considering how many different places we're all located, how many different native "tongues" are spoken, and all the various forms and fashions of English are used we all do quite well understanding what the other is trying to convey. Granted there have been some posts that I've had to read a couple of times to understand, but willing to bet I'm not the only one. Overall I say he/she who has never made a typo, or punctuation error, or the like, then they can cast the first stone. And I know it sure aint me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Amen, Amen.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Canada! You're so very funny!


Yes Canada you made me laugh,yoo must ave bean edificated at the saeme skool as wot I atendid beekorse yoo speek proper like wot I do, we are very hintellligunt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

The thunk of the grammar polis nokking on my door is why I is spendin my dayz in de attik wiv my seekrit wireless. Nobody on de BBC said nothing yet bout it been safe now


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Canada you made me laugh,yoo must ave bean edificated at the saeme skool as wot I atendid beekorse yoo speek proper like wot I do, we are very hintellligunt


"edificated" or "edumecated"? Ders da rub!
Weather dis humbler ta' sprech one or both....

(not the poetry topic started by Glenlady(?) ... but I'm enjoying my Shakey-baby quote)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Daddy was French-Canadian. When I was a wee one Daddy taught me to make the sign of the cross & say the appropriate words in French. When I started Catholic school 1st grade we began each day with prayers & blessing ourselves & saying "In the name of the Father... Etc...." I vividly remember I spoke English, BUT didn't know the sign of the cross words in English...only in French....I was so embarrassed. Isn't it amazing the memories our posts bring to mind. Hopefully, most are good memories.


I read this last night Gg, and it must have got stuck in my head, because this morning I was busy with saying it in French! And the "Hail Mary" the same! The Notre Dame nuns sometimes win 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I read this last night Gg, and it must have got stuck in my head, because this morning I was busy with saying it in French! And the "Hail Mary" the same! The Notre Dame nuns sometimes win
> :thumbup:


My sister taught me the "Hail Mary" when I was little, but no one told me what any of it meant. I had no idea what a womb was but my mother always had a bowl of fruit on the table so that was what I pictured when I came to "the Fruit of Thy Womb". I couldn't figure out what a bowl of fruit had to do with Baby Jesus. It was a few years before I got that straight but even today that bowl of fruit will sometimes pop into my mind.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> The thunk of the grammar polis nokking on my door is why I is spendin my dayz in de attik wiv my seekrit wireless. Nobody on de BBC said nothing yet bout it been safe now


Gramma pleece will trie to tempt yoo owt of de atik with goosegog crumbel , yoo must stay ware yoo are, we won't snitch on yoo, beekoz we is hyding as well too , I appun to be in place with uvver crinimuls and wynoze but I have munny


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gramma pleece will trie to tempt yoo owt of de atik with goosegog crumbel , yoo must stay ware yoo are, we won't snitch on yoo, beekoz we is hyding as well too , I appun to be in place with uvver crinimuls and wynoze but I have munny


If you haz munny you is in Belgum land and I is telling Inspt Cloooso and dem interpolis

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> My sister taught me the "Hail Mary" when I was little, but no one told me what any of it meant. I had no idea what a womb was but my mother always had a bowl of fruit on the table so that was what I pictured when I came to "the Fruit of Thy Womb". I couldn't figure out what a bowl of fruit had to do with Baby Jesus. It was a few years before I got that straight but even today that bowl of fruit will sometimes pop into my mind.


I always thought it was the fruit of the womb of Jesus! I hope no-one finds this offensive ..... small children don't understand some words ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I always thought it was the fruit of the womb of Jesus! I hope no-one finds this offensive ..... small children don't understand some words ....


O my Goodness, I never thought of that. I may have to go into hidin with you and Glenlady.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O my Goodness, I never thought of that. I may have to go into hidin with you and Glenlady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> If you haz munny you is in Belgum land and I is telling Inspt Cloooso and dem interpolis
> 
> :thumbup:


Do not tell inspektor cloooso, ee is da frend of inspekter Poyroe and ee is with the abrord poleese in the forren land and I ave no friends there, bon amee my cherie vive la vinyards


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Do not tell inspektor cloooso, ee is da frend of inspekter Poyroe and ee is with the abrord poleese in the forren land and I ave no friends there, bon amee my cherie vive la vinyards


 Too funny to reply 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't understand why the Grammar Gestapo can't just bask in their superiority by reading all the mistakes we mere imperfect mortals make, without having to bring our attention to them.
And with all the hilarious posts here, I'm sure we are keeping them occupied. 
Entertaining start to my morning! :-D :lol:

Now I know why so many KP'ers are in hiding. They are all in Lostie's attic!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> O my Goodness, I never thought of that. I may have to go into hidin with you and Glenlady.


Thier is rume in Losties attik if yoo want to hyde in their with us, you will aff to bring goosegog crumbel and kusterd and the botteles of wyne beekorse we knead food and likwid, the passwerd is,''Choklit biskit'--yoo must kum in disgyze


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> I don't understand why the Grammar Gestapo can't just bask in their superiority by reading all the mistakes we mere imperfect mortals make, without having to bring our attention to them.
> And with all the hilarious posts here, I'm sure we are keeping them occupied.
> Entertaining start to my morning! :-D :lol:
> 
> Now I know why so many KP'ers are in hiding. They are all in Lostie's attic!


My attic is getting so full that I have now dusted out the air-raid shelter ..... you are only allowed in if you know the password and bring your knitting. Oh and food parcels. I have the black out curtains .....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Thier is rume in Losties attik if yoo want to hyde in their with us, you will aff to bring goosegog crumbel and kusterd and the botteles of wyne beekorse we knead food and likwid, the passwerd is,''Choklit biskit'--yoo must kum in disgyze


dease guise ill git ewe four dem chalk let biss kits - doon ewe no dat? mite lyke two get de lick err inn furst bea fur day cum noc king on year at tic doer. (juice wanna give u a klew a boot dat). Zoe


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> dease guise ill git ewe four dem chalk let biss kits - doon ewe no dat? mite lyke two get de lick err inn furst bea fur day cum noc king on year at tic doer. (juice wanna give u a klew a boot dat). Zoe


Shhhhh. Dey kant nok on my attik dor bikos it is an idden trap dor and dey will av to bee torl to reech. Is ok dough cos I as a idden foldin lader fur yoo :thumbup:


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

LMAO :thumbup: :thumbup: 
thanks for giving me a giggle ladies, was feeling rather rough until i started reading the forum  
mags
x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Shhhhh. Dey kant nok on my attik dor bikos it is an idden trap dor and dey will av to bee torl to reech. Is ok dough cos I as a idden foldin lader fur yoo :thumbup:


will cume two knight bye de lite ahh dough moon! isle ave me and nitted blew and yell owe sox on sew ewe kin wrec cog nise me 2 lette me inn!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> LMAO :thumbup: :thumbup:
> thanks for giving me a giggle ladies, was feeling rather rough until i started reading the forum
> mags
> x


My pleasure (sent by pigeon) :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> dease guise ill git ewe four dem chalk let biss kits - doon ewe no dat? mite lyke two get de lick err inn furst bea fur day cum noc king on year at tic doer. (juice wanna give u a klew a boot dat). Zoe


Just bring der lickerr, and chalklit bisskitts,nock 4 tymes and Lostie will let yoo in, it's getting krowded in their now, so bring air feshnerer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Just bring der lickerr, and chalklit bisskitts,nock 4 tymes and Lostie will let yoo in, it's getting krowded in their now, so bring air feshnerer


Youis fer goten de sekrit tiel on mi ruf wot I kan owpen.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Youis fer goten de sekrit tiel on mi ruf wot I kan owpen.


an i is fer goten dat i done birry a dog un der de aire rayd shel ter. Is owkay dough cos is deep n long time n nex dor is nise pee pul and is got a shel ter wot dey youse n is naise


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Youis fer goten de sekrit tiel on mi ruf wot I kan owpen.


How stoopid of me (sygh and tut ) we kud exscaype thruw that tiel and go to Magsrobbie, she az plentee of likker and fude the granma pleecese will nevver found us their


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> an i is fer goten dat i done birry a dog un der de aire rayd shel ter. Is owkay dough cos is deep n long time n nex dor is nise pee pul and is got a shel ter wot dey youse n is naise


I will bring da cann openner, good eyedere to berry the dog in your naybers aire rayde shelter ( I can't type this, I av tears in my eyes laffin')it sownds the idel plaice and it sownds verry naise


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Thier is rume in Losties attik if yoo want to hyde in their with us, you will aff to bring goosegog crumbel and kusterd and the botteles of wyne beekorse we knead food and likwid, the passwerd is,''Choklit biskit'--yoo must kum in disgyze


I dun got no krumbls or kusterds will cocholat kak du? I tryieng to mac dis guys but kant finde no purble fethirrs. but wy u neede likir? I was kumin fer de vin yard. o o I heer sirens - cocholat biskit heelllp cocholat biskit

PS: i have been up all night, can you tell?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I can't keep it up either. With a bit of luck the grammar police thunk we is spikkin foren un is giv up two kos dair aint no dikshunery to krekt us on


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dun got no krumbls or kusterds will cocholat kak du? I tryieng to mac dis guys but kant finde no purble fethirrs. but wy u neede likir? I was kumin fer de vin yard. o o I heer sirens - cocholat biskit heelllp cocholat biskit
> 
> PS: i have been up all night, can you tell?


N you is finkin wi is not up orl nait ? is frit

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dun got no krumbls or kusterds will cocholat kak du? I tryieng to mac dis guys but kant finde no purble fethirrs. but wy u neede likir? I was kumin fer de vin yard. o o I heer sirens - cocholat biskit heelllp cocholat biskit
> 
> PS: i have been up all night, can you tell?


Cochlit kake will do just fyne, do not wyrry about perple fetherz, pull on an old cowte and large brimed hat and you'll be fyne, them syrens are not the pleece do not panik, they are after lost dogs


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I agree as I used gage instead of gauge so one idiot is hounding me about it! I'm using an Ipad which has a mind of its own with spelling.
> 
> Do these people think they are superior by correcting typo or in my case this Ipad as it has instant spell check of which it thinks it is correct.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good nite - mornin - or whatever, I'm going to try to sleep now (this insomnia can be the pits but it sure has been fun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lostie said:


> My attic is getting so full that I have now dusted out the air-raid shelter ..... you are only allowed in if you know the password and bring your knitting. Oh and food parcels. I have the black out curtains .....


Hold the door open for me as I'm getting old! Will bring snacks along with knitting!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I can't keep it up either. With a bit of luck the grammar police thunk we is spikkin foren un is giv up two kos dair aint no dikshunery to krekt us on


I've just ad too go too the laydiz rume,ise laff so muchly, i luv spikkin lyke fforrun , now we haff da noo langwidge and noboddy cares


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hold the door open for me as I'm getting old! Will bring snacks along with knitting!


Ain't got no tyme for nittin Jayney, youse gotta be the lookowt


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud gerl, bring the likker tho and Lotsie mite let yoo inn, therez an olde wooman wot lykes gin and goosegogs, she will protekt yoo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Good nite - mornin - or whatever, I'm going to try to sleep now (this insomnia can be the pits but it sure has been fun.


gut afternune misellen, don't have nitemarez abowt da sekrit po leece xx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Would Lindt or Toblerone do? I also have a source for 72% Godiva dark chocolate bars for less than $4 USD apiece.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Would Lindt or Toblerone do? I also have a source for 72% Godiva dark chocolate bars for less than $4 USD apiece.


mmm, dunno abowt tublerown, dark choklit mite be akseptibul, but onley if Lostie lykes it, shee can bee verry fussy, and shee is leeader of the gang


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, you guys - Enough already! I have spent far too long on this this morning, have things that need doing today but just can't bring myself to leave. I back out, then get another reply in my inbox and away we go again! LOL!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> mmm, dunno abowt tublerown, dark choklit mite be akseptibul, but onley if Lostie lykes it, shee can bee verry fussy, and shee is leeader of the gang


<G> Note I did not bother to mention the brands with the fake vanilla. I'm a chocolate snob. I can even make pudding with a thickener (corn-starch/arrowroot), salt, sugar, and (depending on milk-type sensitivity) an approved source of non-soy, 2%-or higher milk, and various flavorings (at least 1/3 cup per flavoring...dry or wet).

Now, if any of you have mastered butterscotch pudding (may need darkest brown sugar)...you can have that as I'll gladly slave over the cook-top making it.

Bring plenty of white rum, some stoppered empty carafes, and Madagascar vanilla beans (3-5 strands per carafe). I will show y'all how to start your own home-made vanilla extract and a paper per household with instructions on how to finish the extract/reuse the vanilla strands).

One hint, it will take about 4-6 weeks total, for fully prepared extract.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I is leeeeder? Hokays. Kadburies Dayery miluk, reul verniller, arrowroot, butersctotch (drewel)
an er potti coz i canutt tek dis enny moer


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I is leeeeder? Hokays. Kadburies Dayery miluk, reul verniller, arrowroot, butersctotch (drewel)
> an er potti coz i canutt tek dis enny moer


Okay then...ONLY if UK Cadbury is used. I detest the American prepared!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1229924/Too-sweet-cheap-ghastly-chemicals--Americans-stand-American-chocolate.html


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Okay then...ONLY if UK Cadbury is used. I detest the American prepared!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1229924/Too-sweet-cheap-ghastly-chemicals--Americans-stand-American-chocolate.html


Moi aussi. Wen i vizit mon bruther in Denver I have to take the UK kind :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am so glad that it is okay to relax and just jot a comment in and hit send and know that you will get my drift. you guys lighten my life!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I am so glad that it is okay to relax and just jot a comment in and hit send and know that you will get my drift. you guys lighten my life!


An iffen u wants un ollyday i has un bit uv attik fer yu

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Moi aussi. Wen i vizit mon bruther in Denver I have to take the UK kind :thumbup:


Their iz no uther Kadbriz is the fynist :thumbup: can we bring eyescreem cuz it mite get hoy up yore atik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> An iffen u wants un ollyday i has un bit uv attik fer yu
> 
> :thumbup:


or Beachkc kud bunk down in yore naybers andersun shelter, we kud gi er sum goosegogs and a cuppa shuger ter dip 'em in


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Their iz no uther Kadbriz is the fynist :thumbup: can we bring eyescreem cuz it mite get hoy up yore atik


Of korse you kan but youse aff two rap it in lotsa nieewspayper coz I aint got no issickles cos of stange shiny fing in skye


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Moi aussi. Wen i vizit mon bruther in Denver I have to take the UK kind :thumbup:


If you need the home-made pudding...un-sweetened, 80 percent bitter-sweet chocolate(s), or cocoa powder must be used. The Milk-chocolate bars are for immediate consumption. <G>

I would not mind playing with Droste cocoa powder.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> or Beachkc kud bunk down in yore naybers andersun shelter, we kud gi er sum goosegogs and a cuppa shuger ter dip 'em in


de unda stares mayd haz now kleened mines. I av cownted de silva un she is gud. Aye wil giv er an hole peni fer crismas.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> or Beachkc kud bunk down in yore naybers andersun shelter, we kud gi er sum goosegogs and a cuppa shuger ter dip 'em in


If I sneek owt in disgize can I go for da ******, i can klime thrugh the loosend tiel and slither down the drayne pype, I'll bring yer sum flied lice back and a bokkul of summat, shall I bring a ott warter bokkul in case it gets chilee in the nite up yore attik, have got a spaer bknkit iffen you ned it


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One more thing...I don't want to mess up if anyone has food allergies. DO let me know so I can clean the pots to the level they need. I will work with what is present...especially with a gas top counter-level to cook with.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> de unda stares mayd haz now kleened mines. I av cownted de silva un she is gud. Aye wil giv er an hole peni fer crismas.


Ayup, yoo ain't gorra mayde, dont start swankin wiv yer silva. enywayze, a peni wonut get her much , push the bowt owt and give her threeapunce.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> If I sneek owt in disgize can I go for da ******, i can klime thrugh the loosend tiel and slither down the drayne pype, I'll bring yer sum flied lice back and a bokkul of summat, shall I bring a ott warter bokkul in case it gets chilee in the nite up yore attik, have got a spaer bknkit iffen you ned it


We has de dog n orl mi wull tu kip uz worum n wi toks tu lot witch kips uz worum


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ayup, yoo ain't gorra mayde, dont start swankin wiv yer silva. enywayze, a peni wonut get her much , push the bowt owt and give her threeapunce.


thruppens? shee wud spens it orl at wuns un get ayedeas ubuv er stayshun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> One more thing...I don't want to mess up if anyone has food allergies. DO let me know so I can clean the pots to the level they need. I will work with what is present...especially with a gas top counter-level to cook with.


I do believe it is entirely possible that I possess such cooking equipment and I have no food problems, except melons, but water melon is ok. Any cocoa will do ( and I have just had to google the spelink cos i cannut writa de ingleez eny mour)

teatime, teatime! I bags a break :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> thruppens? shee wud spens it orl at wuns un get ayedeas ubuv er stayshun


Who's getting ideas? I'm willing to cook while I watch y'all knit. There are a few stitches I haven't mastered...like the nupps that Dragonflylace used. I only have 6-7 years of knitting...but I like to cook (we wilna go into HOW many years here), and I also crochet (27+ years). Why put down a willing cook?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Who's getting ideas? I'm willing to cook while I watch y'all knit. There are a few stitches I haven't mastered...like the nupps that Dragonflylace used. I only have 6-7 years of knitting...but I like to cook (we wilna go into HOW many years here), and I also crochet (27+ years). Why put down a willing cook?


You can cook at mine any time you like. Groan for the day is that I only have a kitchen because it came with the house

:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I do believe it is entirely possible that I possess such cooking equipment and I have no food problems, except melons, but water melon is ok. Any cocoa will do ( and I have just had to google the spelink cos i cannut writa de ingleez eny mour)
> 
> teatime, teatime! I bags a break :thumbup:


Ahhh...now we mus' ha' a hibis/rose-hip mix. How many Italian places for biscotti (takes TOO long to make homemade biscotti!).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhh...now we mus' ha' a hibis/rose-hip mix. How many Italian places for biscotti (takes TOO long to make homemade biscotti!).


Gosh, that sounds posh! I go for Yorkshire Gold tea (milk in last) and a custard cream or jammie dodger will do. If you fancy an Italian biscuit I could get in some garibaldi.
Sandwiches are compulsory cucumber, so thin you can see through. That glenlaydee liyuks jam butties an her tea outta de jamjar.

:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oi saye dat ve b ring hour met all de pea ens fur sharp in ing. ve use fur dag gerrs if de gram marr pole ease shew up! ve knead 2 hav aye bac up plain! eye git me nife sharp in ing n bea ring it w me! eye bot sum oar anges two if ve get hone gree. for bot tulls o dis ear haych two oh. don tel know 1 bout dish plan. sea krits frum does oo r oots eyed..,..,.....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Gosh, that sounds posh! I go for Yorkshire Gold tea (milk in last) and a custard cream or jammie dodger will do. If you fancy an Italian biscuit I could get in some garibaldi.
> Sandwiches are compulsory cucumber, so thin you can see through. That glenlaydee liyuks jam butties an her tea outta de jamjar.
> 
> :thumbup:


mmmm...now y'all a-talking. You need granulated/fine sugar, salt, and frozen/fresh berries. I can either make jam in a microwave oven or on cook-top. Jar can be anything...and you'll need a 'fridge to keep it ... not that it will last THAT long.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Of korse you kan but youse aff two rap it in lotsa nieewspayper coz I aint got no issickles cos of stange shiny fing in skye


HAEE you got my shiny fing outen the skie? I wunnert whar it wented cause hit don rainied so much heeer my kar been stuken da mud. Gimme back my shiny ting!

youse rite about sireens dey goed passd I thimks dey was chasn my nabir agin.

Gave up on sleepin - aint slep sins Thirsdey AM so i gots lots moar time now that I don't sleip no mo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> If I sneek owt in disgize can I go for da ******, i can klime thrugh the loosend tiel and slither down the drayne pype, I'll bring yer sum flied lice back and a bokkul of summat, shall I bring a ott warter bokkul in case it gets chilee in the nite up yore attik, have got a spaer bknkit iffen you ned it


youse makn me hongres nou i gotta go find sum fud,


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

now wee has woke en up misellen .....n aye um plannnnin ower midnite feest


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hows about Knorr Onion soup cooking a nice roast beef. And veggies...your local produce with butter and salt. Light salad.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eeeek, nowe ai no wai is is callen lostie - evn thow de gramma polis callt moi lotsie

hokays: white granulated, check, solt chek. Berries is too late just gone dun puttem in my crockpot to turn into pottage thickened wiv arrowroot laters. Glenlady hasn goosgogs allways. I havn teeny weeny fridge by your big country standards but is working.
and hahahahah we has the big shiny fing witch is wai we is sew sillee.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hows about Knorr Onion soup cooking a nice roast beef. And veggies...your local produce with butter and salt. Light salad.


So not fair! I am drooling so much I keep getting my spelling right

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

did a dit da da, da did a dit
did a dit da da, da did a dit


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly, good for you for raising the subject :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Did I spell wholehartedly right, if not, I've done it again lol


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now wee has woke en up misellen .....n aye um plannnnin ower midnite feest


In stitches :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> So not fair! I am drooling so much I keep getting my spelling right
> 
> :thumbup:


Tha' doc o'your'n would have sumpin' serious on y'all's weight when I get through...better have lots'n'lots of house guests. Eye ha' difficulty cuttin' down some of the cookin' recipes.

Jus' don' expect me to serve herring. I prefer sardines in oil...and, thanks to cooking shows here - can soak out the extra salt on the salt-cured cod.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nanna B said:


> Did I spell wholehartedly right, if not, I've done it again lol


I dunno wee dunt av a dickshunary
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Tha' doc o'your'n would have sumpin' serious on y'all's weight when I get through...better have lots'n'lots of house guests. Eye ha' difficulty cuttin' down some of the cookin' recipes.
> 
> Jus' don' expect me to serve herring. I prefer sardines in oil...and, thanks to cooking shows here - can soak out the extra salt on the salt-cured cod.


Me mammy wos borned in ze bigsest herring port in Yourup. Sardines is yummy

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> oi saye dat ve b ring hour met all de pea ens fur sharp in ing. ve use fur dag gerrs if de gram marr pole ease shew up! ve knead 2 hav aye bac up plain! eye git me nife sharp in ing n bea ring it w me! eye bot sum oar anges two if ve get hone gree. for bot tulls o dis ear haych two oh. don tel know 1 bout dish plan. sea krits frum does oo r oots eyed..,..,.....


Now lissen up zoe, yoo am speekin in da forren langwidge, and haitch 2 ho iss not good, it must be gin or P.G tips tea for ower leeder Miss Lotsie, shee gets a bit savvij wivout her cup of tee, not a preety site wen shiz angree, and shee mite chuk us owt of the atik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Now lissen up zoe, yoo am speekin in da forren langwidge, and haitch 2 ho iss not good, it must be gin or P.G tips tea for ower leeder Miss Lotsie, shee gets a bit savvij wivout her cup of tee, not a preety site wen shiz angree, and shee mite chuk us owt of the atik


Less uv the Miss. I is Laydee Lotsie un you is one for gin in teakup I seen ya


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> did a dit da da, da did a dit
> did a dit da da, da did a dit


I hope that ain't no seekrit code to them grammar poleece, you ain't beein a terncowt are yoo Lostie


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

dwr said:


> I totally agree but would like to add that. Not only should we be more tolerant of typos, etc. but should also watch the tone with which we respond to posts. There is sometimes some cyber bullying going on here on the forum, but we excuse it because the person is knowledgeable. Let's try to be a little kinder to our fellow knitters.


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Me mammy wos borned in ze bigsest herring port in Yourup. Sardines is yummy
> 
> :thumbup:


Jes' sayin'...Ha' a supply of Sardines for the cook whilst herring bein' served. Don' mind a touch o'herring (or whatever is added to Green Goddess salad dressing. Just don' wanna have a meal o' it. Yesh, Eye ha' tried it. Besser dan' sum' boiled thing's here - but eye don' refuse much. Also, most liver items...unless served fresh with onions and garlic, or chicken liver in dirty rice (cajun dish)...let's keep things easy until everyone has made their list of do's and don'ts.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I hope that ain't no seekrit code to them grammar poleece, you ain't beein a terncowt are yoo Lostie


never turn youse lot in. Dat am morse code like wot they did on titanic. I woz wekkin youse up


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Jes' sayin'...Ha' a supply of Sardines for the cook whilst herring bein' served. Don' mind a touch o'herring (or whatever is added to Green Goddess salad dressing. Just don' wanna have a meal o' it. Yesh, Eye ha' tried it. Besser dan' sum' boiled thing's here - but eye don' refuse much. Also, most liver items...unless served fresh with onions and garlic, or chicken liver in dirty rice (cajun dish)...let's keep things easy until everyone has made their list of do's and don'ts.


Nooo offal! Is offal!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I hope that ain't no seekrit code to them grammar poleece, you ain't beein a terncowt are yoo Lostie


I think she'ins was hoping eye was going to reply quicker. Eye's don' got hungry...and had to get something.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Nooo offal! Is offal!


Hmmm...so I don' ha' to submit to liver or herring? Good ta' know!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

giggles

mai sun wot is in lundun riting for a noospapper cos he nose orl gramatically tipe thingies sez dere am tork orl owver bowt silee laydees wot sez dey nit


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Lostie said:


> giggles
> 
> mai sun wot is in lundun riting for a noospapper cos he nose orl gramatically tipe thingies sez dere am tork orl owver bowt silee laydees wot sez dey nit


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> giggles
> 
> mai sun wot is in lundun riting for a noospapper cos he nose orl gramatically tipe thingies sez dere am tork orl owver bowt silee laydees wot sez dey nit


Fink dem gramma pleece av goned into hydin, I sawn sum drived by my howse to sumware else, and annuvver one on horsebak, roomer haz it thay are going too by a noo dickshunry


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Fink dem gramma pleece av goned into hydin, I sawn sum drived by my howse to sumware else, and annuvver one on horsebak, roomer haz it thay are going too by a noo dickshunry


Eye do wish dem luck! We'ens usin' two or more different accents...who nose witch be'en used where?

An' Eye'm ha' difficult time with sum'o'it! Canna' shorten when mentioning tasty food items. But, Eye'm statin' me own lingo whar' possible.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Fink dem gramma pleece av goned into hydin, I sawn sum drived by my howse to sumware else, and annuvver one on horsebak, roomer haz it thay are going too by a noo dickshunry


Heds dowun chaps kos wi has gott de dickshunry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Less uv the Miss. I is Laydee Lotsie un you is one for gin in teakup I seen ya


bow of the head and tug me forelock m'lady Lostie,,I doo apolagize, I got awl mixed oop with our' misellen' fink da jam jar woz a bit full of gin & not nuff orinje, am I forgived m'lady, pleeze, pleeze let mie stay in da atik, I aff noware else too going.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> bow of the head and tug me forelock m'lady Lostie,,I doo apolagize, I got awl mixed oop with our' misellen' fink da jam jar woz a bit full of gin & not nuff orinje, am I forgived m'lady, pleeze, pleeze let mie stay in da atik, I aff noware else too going.


Humph Im spose so. Onlee iff n you do lookout. Methinks dat ice creem van was spishus. Hav yoo stil gotten dat monny? wear issit? issit unner a lorree in chunnel?

Is gettin daaarker chums.....travull saif ....we haz got lotsa stuff


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

viziturs pleeze by pass leeds center lessen yore dizguys is olmowst nuffink n u cun ack drunk. Iffn youse downt doo dat den dey no you is mposter. Tek the bakken rowuds but yu mussnt take sweeties frum streinge men - iz a trap.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Humph Im spose so. Onlee iff n you do lookout. Methinks dat ice creem van was spishus. Hav yoo stil gotten dat monny? wear issit? issit unner a lorree in chunnel?
> 
> Is gettin daaarker chums.....travull saif ....we haz got lotsa stuff


Yoo kud be rite abowt the chunnle, yoo kan travul too Belgum on it, if ladee luk be on our side there mite be a haksidunt, nighty night awl yoo intellectuals sleep cool , thankss for the larfs x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> bow of the head and tug me forelock m'lady Lostie,,I doo apolagize, I got awl mixed oop with our' misellen' fink da jam jar woz a bit full of gin & not nuff orinje, am I forgived m'lady, pleeze, pleeze let mie stay in da atik, I aff noware else too going.


Hmmmmph! Eye see tha' eye have ta' feed y'all before relaxing on after dinna drinks/dee-cert's! Na' gonna turn in for mixed grammar. Ha' too much fun making yummy things to eat!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't drink. I will cook with wine/beer/whiskey...but that leaves more for the rest of you.

Give me the hot or room temperature brewed herbal tea...I'll guard y'all better whilst you enjoy the companionship and good eats.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

> the voice of nursey > Milady lostie has taken her medication, after putting up a fight. Bless, She has gone beddie-byes now.You have all played very nicely today. Now I must pull the blckout curtains over,


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Can you imagine if they heard us pronounce words? Oh boy. My mother was that type of person and also my sister. They would blare things out in front of everyone else and tell the person they did not pronounce words correctly. Geee That is too up tight and very rude.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

See...I could spell a session and let the nurse relax. Not sleepy yet...but I DO understand.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I is gotten nice herbal teas

<who are you talking to milady?>

in my sleep, only in my sleep nursie!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> > the voice of nursey > Milady lostie has taken her medication, after putting up a fight. Bless, She has gone beddie-byes now.You have all played very nicely today. Now I must pull the blckout curtains over,


NITE M'LADY LOSTIE, KEEP KOOL , do not let unknown viziterz in the atik xx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I is gotten nice herbal teas
> 
> <who are you talking to milady?>
> 
> in my sleep, only in my sleep nursie!


Since I cannot be there...and you may get cold in air conditioning...the Rosehip/Hibiscus mix is 50/50 (though I prefer to crush the whole dried rosehips to add in this). This mix will help you to feel warmer...sweeten to taste - your doc' may prefer you use the saccarin or other non-sugar sweetener. I'm not picky...go with what tastes good.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Can you imagine if they heard us pronounce words? Oh boy. My mother was that type of person and also my sister. They would blare things out in front of everyone else and tell the person they did not pronounce words correctly. Geee That is too up tight and very rude.


dey carnt heer us hear, We iz in hidin an is gonna hav a midnite feedt cos I put gin in nurs'is tea n she sleepin now. You is safe


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol. I hope the second language English people know what this is.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Even lolier I is a second language Inglish speaker. My firsten wun was Malay


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dey carnt heer us hear, We iz in hidin an is gonna hav a midnite feedt cos I put gin in nurs'is tea n she sleepin now. You is safe


But I is wake n i gon go serch that chnnel. but i will wach fer strang mans wi sweets cus som dem reeelyy strang!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OOO I jus got a pop up sayin i can view singles mens in Overland Park! enny takers?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Lol. I hope the second language English people know what this is.


OMG now the Political krect polees will be after us. I been seein a little Cajin, A liltl American South, N a hole lot o jost plane broken up englis.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> But I is wake n i gon go serch that chnnel. but i will wach fer strang mans wi sweets cus som dem reeelyy strang!


ok, but if dem men want u to go see enny puppies you run, you here me misellen?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Aye kun here sum bangs outerside shhhhhhhhhh

Is okays. not guns, is firywerks


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

English is my first language, I am well educated (college degree), and I'm not dyslexic but I cannot spell worth a darn and gave up on grammar after high school. Thank goodness for spell checker. Now all I need is a grammar checker.LOL I don't care who criticizes me as long as someone is nice enough to answer my questions. IMHO anyone who has time to correct someones spelling on a knitting and crochet forum doesn't have enough to do and should get a hobby.LOL Happy knitting


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ltyler65 said:


> English is my first language, I am well educated (college degree), and I'm not dyslexic but I cannot spell worth a darn and gave up on grammar after high school. Thank goodness for spell checker. Now all I need is a grammar checker.LOL I don't care who criticizes me as long as someone is nice enough to answer my questions. IMHO anyone who has time to correct someones spelling on a knitting and crochet forum doesn't have enough to do and should get a hobby.LOL Happy knitting


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

for us, the spellchecker says we are wrong when we right the pesky critter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Note I did not bother to mention the brands with the fake vanilla. I'm a chocolate snob. I can even make pudding with a thickener (corn-starch/arrowroot), salt, sugar, and (depending on milk-type sensitivity) an approved source of non-soy, 2%-or higher milk, and various flavorings (at least 1/3 cup per flavoring...dry or wet).
> 
> Now, if any of you have mastered butterscotch pudding (may need darkest brown sugar)...you can have that as I'll gladly slave over the cook-top making it.
> 
> ...


Note2self: B on luck out & brng mon-shin! Ck!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> English is my first language, I am well educated (college degree), and I'm not dyslexic but I cannot spell worth a darn and gave up on grammar after high school. Thank goodness for spell checker. Now all I need is a grammar checker.LOL I don't care who criticizes me as long as someone is nice enough to answer my questions. IMHO anyone who has time to correct someones spelling on a knitting and crochet forum doesn't have enough to do and should get a hobby.LOL Happy knitting


Tru wods lade!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh, my pop ups are inviting me to study English , I can take an English Test in 5 mins, BBL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lostie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> for us, the spellchecker says we are wrong when we right the pesky critter.


iPads are bad news as it thinks it knows what you want to say & puts it in your sentence!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I am 100% compeetent

Can you turn off the predictive text?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh, my pop ups are inviting me to study English , I can take an English Test in 5 mins, BBL


Ooo,watchit der Lostie. Dem poleezes is tricky. Ifn yu click ont day kin foller up n fin out where u is.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gettin a lil bit worreed heer, its not takin me as long to read thes messgs as it did.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Too late misellen I dun did it but den dey wanted more swe i stopt. un I was perfect so dey no it aint me !


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

weeez is sleepie. Glennywenny is snoricatin n I is needin ma bed. I is gonna pullen up de lader n hide de trap. But I will wekkin up ifn I heer chochlik bikit n open up. I willn bee here tewmorow iffn da bbc say is ok on wireless. Night night zzzzzzzzzz
an ah luvs ya


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK dot be gud, but its sure is funny dat we keep gettin these pop ups bout lernin Englis. Dey mus be got the rong piple.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Night nite - mebbe I'll try again to sleep tu. I know, I'll pau sum bills.Dat aways puts me to sleep.

snkkkznk


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dey haff, they are offrin turkish n fresh n stuff nao. Night night x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nanna B said:


> Did I spell wholehartedly right, if not, I've done it again lol


ole art ted lee


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Now lissen up zoe, yoo am speekin in da forren langwidge, and haitch 2 ho iss not good, it must be gin or P.G tips tea for ower leeder Miss Lotsie, shee gets a bit savvij wivout her cup of tee, not a preety site wen shiz angree, and shee mite chuk us owt of the atik


dis here haitch 2 oh is fur me -- eye iz alcoholic. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> I'm gettin a lil bit worreed heer, its not takin me as long to read thes messgs as it did.


wii rite n co d 2 keep gram arse pull eases geesing!! wii no wot iz dah mess ages r saa ing! butt wi ave two bea kar full oar de git on 2 us.
eye don ave 2 tinc ah bout my huz ban cuz ee dy d sex wii ks a goo. at tic iz gud 4 me 2 ide inn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> dis here haitch 2 oh is fur me -- eye iz alcoholic. :wink:


Thas why eyes a offereen herbal tea...I've NEVER drank...but I will cook with the stuff to help with the flavor of the meat.

Any Vegan's? Not you, 5mmdpns, just covering possible dishes to work with.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Dammit Jim, i'm a knitter, not a typist!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wickedangel said:


> Dammit Jim, i'm a knitter, not a typist!


Eye'sa having sum natural ability. I'm from Gulfport, Mississippi. If I canna' do summat...why try? <G>


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

wickedangel said:


> Dammit Jim, i'm a knitter, not a typist!


Best one yet!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OOO I jus got a pop up sayin i can view singles mens in Overland Park! enny takers?


OOO singles mens--- dooz that meen thems tennisserz, I carnt hunderstand tennnis, hignoor that poop up, its them wot are wachin us ,they in disgize, and thay kud ave them strange culored sweeties


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Where am I? What day is it? Why was I talking about Turkish and fresh? Where's the butler? 

Why is there a picksher uv mai bedrum on de innernet?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin ev bdy. I finly slep las nit. now i got the sl-----slep-gr- --- slep gro - - - gro - - -sleip grogies - - - supos to wurk t day. Catch u laiter

wach out for the GP and PCP(politkl corec pooleec.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just had a POP UP saying ''Two friends are spying on you''... could it be them ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Where am I? What day is it? Why was I talking about Turkish and fresh? Where's the butler?
> 
> Why is there a picksher uv mai bedrum on de innernet?


It's Sunday m'lady, you bin dweeming abowt that there turkished delyte , and fresh goosegogs, as for the pickshur on de hinter nit, I out it down to sekrit camruz, used by you kno whooo


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thas why eyes a offereen herbal tea...I've NEVER drank...but I will cook with the stuff to help with the flavor of the meat.
> 
> Any Vegan's? Not you, 5mmdpns, just covering possible dishes to work with.


thx! eye m loiking fish! wii kin go ide in dease guys if wii ave hour fish inn gerr on! kitch sum fish two inn dat reev err.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> thx! eye m loiking fish! wii kin go ide in dease guys if wii ave hour fish inn gerr on! kitch sum fish two inn dat reev err.


Eye loik fish too, get your wayderz on and fishin' lyne we can catch sum and tayke them to Lady Losties attik, she willmayke sum chipps


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hokays feesh iz good.Iz river not far, is lake wiv rusty canz un is kerrnall. River bestest


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hmmn is sneyulls in mi graden n is frogz in pond in wiyuld woods botun ev mi graden, but dey iz not same us feren und lik in belgumland wear glnny az de munny.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I think you will find that the correct spelling of glnny is glenny or glennie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hmmn is sneyulls in mi graden n is frogz in pond in wiyuld woods botun ev mi graden, but dey iz not same us feren und lik in belgumland wear glnny az de munny.


Ginny is missin', and pleece and dog catcherz ain't do nowt!!Oh wear art thou my ''pretty madeun' lost ferever I hoping so


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel she int in kanzis - nott infuff munny. Iz it skool nite fer mayden?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel she int in kanzis - nott infuff munny. Iz it skool nite fer mayden?


Don't know, I no nossink, maybe in da gutter, mayden hazunt been to dog skool for moore than a weak, maybee moore


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Don't know, I no nossink, maybe in da gutter, mayden hazunt been to dog skool for moore than a weak, maybee moore


Mayduns owner is sad


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Mayduns owner is sad


That is sad, because when you have done so much, it's hard not to think about gutters and company .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> That is sad, because when you have done so much, it's hard not to think about gutters and company .....


he's sad cos nobody will tell him anything, and now the search is over and case is closed !!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I is gonna pm


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I support you 100%!! I don't always hit the right keys or spell a word right but I try and to have someone come in and correct me, although I think they mean well, is quite embarrassing. We all make mistakes and no one is perfect!!!


I agree - I have a new computer and have a really frustrating time with the spell check - I like it in some ways but amazing words arrive on my page quite often. I don't think we are here to find fault with others. As long as we understand what people are saying, let them post the way they want to, or need to.

I have enough on my plate without checking other peoples grammar or spelling. Let's be kind everyone!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I is gonna pm


 :thumbup: x x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doon dat beet all! eye yam finking de gramm marr pole eases haf krak ked de code! wot ewe tink boot dis? 
oi bea kep in idin yit in de lay dees at tic fur now!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai ave bin kayerful furre bitt butt fink iz owkay. Ze pro blum wiv diz kowed iz i az gut sew yoused territ dat ai iz spikkin een zi kowed un ven ai goez awt in ze dizguys pipul luke ut mi fun ni ven oi **** 
ai fink iz ower kay kos ai has droppud er beet uv de gramerr in de uffer playsiz un ai aynt bin spot ted :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - I have a new computer and have a really frustrating time with the spell check - I like it in some ways but amazing words arrive on my page quite often. I don't think we are here to find fault with others. As long as we understand what people are saying, let them post the way they want to, or need to.
> 
> I have enough on my plate without checking other peoples grammar or spelling. Let's be kind everyone!


I agree with you there, got better things to do, and like you-- have enough on my plate to worry about such trivia :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I agree with you there, got better things to do, and like you-- have enough on my plate to worry about such trivia :thumbup:


spot on! I have just been chatting to my son and telling him how hard it is not to get a typo - never mind the spell check being American spelling! 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai ave bin kayerful furre bitt butt fink iz owkay. Ze pro blum wiv diz kowed iz i az gut sew yoused territ dat ai iz spikkin een zi kowed un ven ai goez awt in ze dizguys pipul luke ut mi fun ni ven oi ****
> ai fink iz ower kay kos ai has droppud er beet uv de gramerr in de uffer playsiz un ai aynt bin spot ted :thumbup:


Shut! Ai bin dun slep fer to nits ina ro n now kaint red dis her no mo. Ai teenk mi brayn is dun ben frazzeled (or mebe so de-frazzeled)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> ai ave bin kayerful furre bitt butt fink iz owkay. Ze pro blum wiv diz kowed iz i az gut sew yoused territ dat ai iz spikkin een zi kowed un ven ai goez awt in ze dizguys pipul luke ut mi fun ni ven oi ****
> ai fink iz ower kay kos ai has droppud er beet uv de gramerr in de uffer playsiz un ai aynt bin spot ted :thumbup:


oi key dok eee fur nu. juice bea kar fool oo ewe tak two.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Iz ow kay dey Karnt undare set and nuf ine


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iz ow kay dey Karnt undare set and nuf ine


day no nuffink kuz we downt spika there langwidge, we be very well hedifikated at posh skoolz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> day no nuffink kuz we downt spika there langwidge, we be very well hedifikated at posh skoolz


u is fulin yorselve wummun coz u nose mi attik iz u finishin skewel layk wot ai wen two in dee swizzerland plaice.

un itt iz sew bigg wot eat kuvers sev err ul thyme zowuns 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> oi key dok eee fur nu. juice bea kar fool oo ewe tak two.


iz ower kay koz ai haz unn an cur cheef inma mowuth
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un datt misellen shore kann sli up gud nows. iz gud kos she ad u lon whey two gow tu gett hiyer sayuf laik


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> iz ower kay koz ai haz unn an cur cheef inma mowuth
> :thumbup:


eye m luf fing oot loud!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

SSSSSSh dey ull here er uz !


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> SSSSSSh dey ull here er uz !


 :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sept i fink dey has giv un up cos we dun gon sew menni pey juz un oww er cowud key ups chenging har har har


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sept i fink dey has giv un up cos we dun gon sew menni pey juz un oww er cowud key ups chenging har har har


No No No thas hou dem trics you. Dem gets all kwite an pretenz not to no usn so weuns git kar liss n den day nabs usn.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> No No No thas hou dem trics you. Dem gets all kwite an pretenz not to no usn so weuns git kar liss n den day nabs usn.


We ave let Losties att--ik now and mooved to anuther plaice , yoo must taek a trayne, ware a disgieze and kum to mie plaice in da woods,da trayne man will poot yoo off at a stashun wot I telled him abowt, bring gin and gooseberries, sayfe jurnee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> No No No thas hou dem trics you. Dem gets all kwite an pretenz not to no usn so weuns git kar liss n den day nabs usn.


I din finker dat, sew wa shull wee du.? Stey in aatik shuer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

iz at trustee trayne man?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iz at trustee trayne man?


we can trustee that trayne man becoz he az bean payed to keep iz gob shuttedd, we iz in de shedd in da woodz nowe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> we can trustee that trayne man becoz he az bean payed to keep iz gob shuttedd, we iz in de shedd in da woodz nowe


D ownt ferget too brung knittid blankits and a towster so we can havs the beenz on towst and funny mushrumes wot we kan foynd in da wudz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glenleddy nose wot is funny mushrumes, wot is hokay mushroon n wot is killum mushrumes


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my word....y'all have got to be drivin' the Grammar Police out of their minds! Y'all are so creative - keep it up! Tee Hee!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word....y'all have got to be drivin' the Grammar Police out of their minds! Y'all are so creative - keep it up! Tee Hee!


Hokay georgiegerl, yoo must keep kwiut abowt da funnee mushfumes we kud get arrestid, wen we have eated dem we can danse naykid in da wuds


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glenleddy nose wot is funny mushrumes, wot is hokay mushroon n wot is killum mushrumes


yep I are aving sum fer me suppar,too test 'em owt


----------



## needlebee (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm an English teacher and I'm not watching my grammar when I'm "off duty!" And boy would I love to go on my typical "English-grammar-is-the-way-it-is-because-some-weirdos-in-17th-century-England-decided-to-make-THEIR-grammar-and-spelling-the-right-way-instead-of-accepting-that-successful-communication-was-happening-regardless-of-totally-standardized-spelling,-word-pronunciation,-punctuation,-and-other-grammatical-elements" rant... but I'll spare you


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

needlebee said:


> I'm an English teacher and I'm not watching my grammar when I'm "off duty!" And boy would I love to go on my typical "English-grammar-is-the-way-it-is-because-some-weirdos-in-17th-century-England-decided-to-make-THEIR-grammar-and-spelling-the-right-way-instead-of-accepting-that-successful-communication-was-happening-regardless-of-totally-standardized-spelling,-word-pronunciation,-punctuation,-and-other-grammatical-elements" rant... but I'll spare you


Good fun though isn't it, we are having a ball


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

needlebee said:


> I'm an English teacher and I'm not watching my grammar when I'm "off duty!" And boy would I love to go on my typical "English-grammar-is-the-way-it-is-because-some-weirdos-in-17th-century-England-decided-to-make-THEIR-grammar-and-spelling-the-right-way-instead-of-accepting-that-successful-communication-was-happening-regardless-of-totally-standardized-spelling,-word-pronunciation,-punctuation,-and-other-grammatical-elements" rant... but I'll spare you


I's kud du dat tu but dis is moor fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai is of tu korber uv de attik tu slip naw. Downt weyak me nes de gramar polis cumin xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai is of tu korber uv de attik tu slip naw. Downt weyak me nes de gramar polis cumin xx


HOKAY NIGHT NIGHT I'M OFF TOOoops I yused the capilul lettrez


----------



## needlebee (Jul 8, 2013)

gud naheet sleep taheet!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> We ave let Losties att--ik now and mooved to anuther plaice , yoo must taek a trayne, ware a disgieze and kum to mie plaice in da woods,da trayne man will poot yoo off at a stashun wot I telled him abowt, bring gin and gooseberries, sayfe jurnee


OK, I be warn a red bunny suit wit a bat man masc. i kin get the gooseberries thar ok but the gin mite not macke it. i be levin heer at mid nite.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> OK, I be warn a red bunny suit wit a bat man masc. i kin get the gooseberries thar ok but the gin mite not macke it. i be levin heer at mid nite.


Jes' don' be getting too close to Gremlins. They must not be tempted at all, at all. <snicker!>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gre-gre-gremlins? whar thay be? I dn like gr-gremlins. Ar them at the train station er in tha woods? O dere o me o my, shute, now i gotta go buy mor gin an mebbe som rum tuu. is the passwerd still cocholatee biskit er has it chang?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Gre-gre-gremlins? whar thay be? I dn like gr-gremlins. Ar them at the train station er in tha woods? O dere o me o my, shute, now i gotta go buy mor gin an mebbe som rum tuu. is the passwerd still cocholatee biskit er has it chang?


Just don' be throwing food at strange animals/critters...after midnight. ESPECIALLY don't be squirting water! Not to make one person nervous...but there WERE two or three Gremlin movies.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OK, I be warn a red bunny suit wit a bat man masc. i kin get the gooseberries thar ok but the gin mite not macke it. i be levin heer at mid nite.


  gud gerl, rap da gin in de blamkit and tuk itt innyore bunee sute, do knot let the trayne mann see it Oh and dont fergit a toorch i ain't got lectrik in da shed , da funnee mooshrumes are safelee gatherd in -- we will meat yoo in da wuds :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud gerl, rap da gin in de blamkit and tuk itt innyore bunee sute, do knot let the trayne mann see it Oh and dont fergit a toorch i ain't got lectrik in da shed , da funnee mooshrumes are safelee gatherd in -- we will meat yoo in da wuds :thumbup:


OK glenlady I go away for 3 weeks holiday and come back and see your up to no good again , can i come to the woods with you though not sure about the dancing naked bit !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

omahelen said:


> OK glenlady I go away for 3 weeks holiday and come back and see your up to no good again , can i come to the woods with you though not sure about the dancing naked bit !!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


  Well Helen, of course you can come with us to the woods--- it's up to yoo if you don't want to dance naked-- BUT when you've had the funny mushroom you won't care  Anyway, nuff of all this nonsense, did you have a good holiday, and where you been without us. Did you leave the country or stay here with the lovely sunshine - Jan x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wotz bin gewin onn wiv yoos lots? Mi kermunikashun dee vize az bean gorn en ai dowunt no wot iz ap hen in 

un ai thunk dat ai woz leee derr un nowe dat glenni az you sir ped moi een mai absenz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

shhhhhhh but ai thunk ai ent seyune di gramar polis enny wear fur e bitt. Wot u fink?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> shhhhhhh but ai thunk ai ent seyune di gramar polis enny wear fur e bitt. Wot u fink?


eye fin kin ur cud bea on two sum fink! kep ur diz guizes on juice inn kase!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
> I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes.
> However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
> So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
> I am sick of their attitude and wish they would just SHUT UP and concentrate on helping members to solve their knitting problems.


I use to be a "technical" typist and proof reader and it's still very hard for me to not correct grammar errors. I just read what people have to say as if they are talking directly to me. There has been a rise of grammar police everywhere. Sort of a good thing. When I see some of the comments on my Facebook page by younger people, I tend to cringe. Must learn to breathe and keep the red pencil at bay. ;-)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well Helen, of course you can come with us to the woods--- it's up to yoo if you don't want to dance naked-- BUT when you've had the funny mushroom you won't care  Anyway, nuff of all this nonsense, did you have a good holiday, and where you been without us. Did you leave the country or stay here with the lovely sunshine - Jan x x


Went to Croatia, been there last three years wonderful country amazing people and come back to this heatwave wow !!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I iz gelus uv dis crowasha plaice :thumbup: 

I mean, you jammy person! That looks wonderful


----------



## DearestDebi (Jun 30, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

small minded people like to belittle others it makes them feel superior :twisted:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I iz gelus uv dis crowasha plaice :thumbup:
> 
> I mean, you jammy person! That looks wonderful


iza gelus anorl-wee onlee get as farras de wuds in da shedd, sum peeps carnt have funn!!!!!!wink wink nodd nodd know waffa meen lyke


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That looks wonderful Helen, glad you enjoyed your holiday-- and now we have all this lovely weather...see you in the wuds with da gin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> shhhhhhh but ai thunk ai ent seyune di gramar polis enny wear fur e bitt. Wot u fink?


ai fink wee have a spy in ze kamp, siez wot fink weez takeze wee wee owt of nuvver peepul :XD: :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai fink wee have a spy in ze kamp, siez wot fink weez takeze wee wee owt of nuvver peepul :XD: :mrgreen: :hunf:


weez nivver done teik wee wee owt uv know boddies. wel nott in eni wum in pertikyouler

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> weez nivver done teik wee wee owt uv know boddies. wel nott in eni wum in pertikyouler
> 
> :-D


wel ie ave mie suspishuns--cannI sleaps in yore avatar rume and knott da shedd in da wuds pleeze cuz ie lyke mie cumfert nowe Iem 90


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wel ie ave mie suspishuns--cannI sleaps in yore avatar rume and knott da shedd in da wuds pleeze cuz ie lyke mie cumfert nowe Iem 90


korz yew kan kum in atikk, yew iz two owuld ter bi in wudes. av u gotted sum djin?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> korz yew kan kum in atikk, yew iz two owuld ter bi in wudes. av u gotted sum djin?


aw fanks yer a pal, aint gorreny dgin, kud yoospaere summa yorn til ie gerrold on mei penshun===
I've just snorted gin all over my keyboard


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw fanks yer a pal, aint gorreny dgin, kud yoospaere summa yorn til ie gerrold on mei penshun===
> I've just snorted gin all over my keyboard


kum inn butt berlow yer nowuz fust pliz 
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> aw fanks yer a pal, aint gorreny dgin, kud yoospaere summa yorn til ie gerrold on mei penshun===
> I've just snorted gin all over my keyboard


Canna ewe wait until computer be off!?? Eye may not care about core-apt speaking...but doan' be a-killing da' pwecious wee computer! Me computer may report ewe to da cruel-tee po'lease!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Canna ewe wait until computer be off!?? Eye may not care about core-apt speaking...but doan' be a-killing da' pwecious wee computer! Me computer may report ewe to da cruel-tee po'lease!


No=eo, haff to have da dgin close bye becoz of me aylemunts, ie wownt kill da cumpootar, it getts use tar being splutterd on, dont get eny more po-leece on to us, got enuff wit da gramma polease on to uz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Canna ewe wait until computer be off!?? Eye may not care about core-apt speaking...but doan' be a-killing da' pwecious wee computer! Me computer may report ewe to da cruel-tee po'lease!


now luk wot tu dunn. wi av two wurri bowt crewel tea polis :thumbdown:

ang orn. dgin iz gud fer kompewtur, it meks dem ahpi :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now luk wot tu dunn. wi av two wurri bowt crewel tea polis :thumbdown:
> 
> ang orn. dgin iz gud fer kompewtur, it meks dem ahpi :thumbup:


enywaye yoo just sed yoo want creem tee on thet uvver fred, yoo karnt goo kernwarl , yoo karnt leeve mee, yooaint gorra pissport enyway


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> enywaye yoo just sed yoo want creem tee on thet uvver fred, yoo karnt goo kernwarl , yoo karnt leeve mee, yooaint gorra pissport enyway


naw ai av got wers dan dgin on mai kompewter

:lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> naw ai av got wers dan dgin on mai kompewter
> 
> :lol:


neow wot yer dun,gerroff ter dem wuds and brung da dgin n goosegogs, and bring yer pisspert wi yer coz we mite get hinvyted too go wythe that there uther laydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow wot yer dun,gerroff ter dem wuds and brung da dgin n goosegogs, and bring yer pisspert wi yer coz we mite get hinvyted too go wythe that there uther laydee


i iz gittn dat stuf n mai pissport reddie but ai iz passin maiselv


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> i iz gittn dat stuf n mai pissport reddie but ai iz passin maiselv


av the pispurt andy if yum passen theesen , and urry oop cuz itz gerring darke neow and we woent fynd uz waye ter the shedd, und doonte bring that their mangee dogg wi yer i fink it got them fings wot byte ya andd it passed on me blankit laste nyte


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> av the pispurt andy if yum passen theesen , and urry oop cuz itz gerring darke neow and we woent fynd uz waye ter the shedd, und doonte bring that their mangee dogg wi yer i fink it got them fings wot byte ya andd it passed on me blankit laste nyte


hokey gott de pispurt de pissport de dgin en ai um kommin
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw fanks yer a pal, aint gorreny dgin, kud yoospaere summa yorn til ie gerrold on mei penshun===
> I've just snorted gin all over my keyboard


STOP waistin the $&2*$&% jin!! Ai am trin to gid thar wit som but if yue am gon snort it I wil git tha cheepe stuf. Fer sum resin them stor pippils keep lackin der dore wen I trie to go in ter by it. I dun do if its th red bunny suit thae dun lak er the batman mask. Im gonn tri after tha stor closes, sshhh.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> STOP waistin the $&2*$&% jin!! Ai am trin to gid thar wit som but if yue am gon snort it I wil git tha cheepe stuf. Fer sum resin them stor pippils keep lackin der dore wen I trie to go in ter by it. I dun do if its th red bunny suit thae dun lak er the batman mask. Im gonn tri after tha stor closes, sshhh.


tri tekkin mask off is nervusing dem. iffn we av two beyul yewe owt glenni az di mummy


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> tri tekkin mask off is nervusing dem. iffn we av two beyul yewe owt glenni az di mummy


hoky but if I tak orf the masc thae will see ma fac an mite tell them Po Lees. Whut if dem put one o thoz gee pee sss trakn thingys in the jin botal?

U dun theenk it wud be betar to wate till ta stoar closes?


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Ise tink youse lot shuld cum wit me 2 croasie theys hav verry gud schnapps there - use all gott use passiports


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> tri tekkin mask off is nervusing dem. iffn we av two beyul yewe owt glenni az di mummy


 wayte tille de sttoore cloziz and tekk off yer maske klyme throo de winder or snash it wiv da brik grabb da dgin and runn lyke de devulz after yoo and kum too de wuds, i hav funee mushrumes in de pan, grab sum bred to mayke towst, if yoo get kort I have plentee of munnee to bayle yoo out, but get the dgin for gods sake, bee kareful-- Lostie wil meat yoo wiv de pissport in kase we have to inegreat to themm forun parts


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OK but them tookin my pessipert away n I is havin to wate fer the nic ol man in that room in a sellor to mek me a nu one. He pramusd me it wud be redy wen i git bak wi tha jin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

iffn wi orl haz di pissports wi kun leeve de wuds n gow tu dat crowaysha forrin plaice n av naise thyme


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> OK but them tookin my pessipert away n I is havin to wate fer the nic ol man in that room in a sellor to mek me a nu one. He pramusd me it wud be redy wen i git bak wi tha jin.


hokays jus dowunt get kort n mek shewer de man in sellor bi seif


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Ise tink youse lot shuld cum wit me 2 croasie theys hav verry gud schnapps there - use all gott use passiports


gud thinkin Helen, snapps will do nycley, but we karnt kum to groashia kuz we have bizniss to doo here, we haff to fule da poleece, thay kud bee waytin at de hair port, yoo just kum to the shed in da wuds


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud thinkin Helen, snapps will do nycley, but we karnt kum to groashia kuz we have bizniss to doo here, we haff to fule da poleece, thay kud bee waytin at de hair port, yoo just kum to the shed in da wuds


gud tinkin . kors dey be luke ing fer uz at de hairport


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hokays jus dowunt get kort n mek shewer de man in sellor bi seif


hokays i'm goin too get me hed downe noew , wun moore swig o dgin and bobs yer unkel, wayke mie wit a niece cuppa tee wiv biskits nite nite my luvlies--moore fun tomorrow x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

SLEEP err shhhhh sleep well, nighty night xx


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Laku noc (croasie fur gud night) gramma polisse not speak croasie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Laku nov evryboddie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> OK but them tookin my pessipert away n I is havin to wate fer the nic ol man in that room in a sellor to mek me a nu one. He pramusd me it wud be redy wen i git bak wi tha jin.


oi sen ding moi pry vate polane 4 uz all! teks uu two can ah dah n bee wif me! de gram marrs pole eases don nivver foind oo ere! me brudder macs de wa terr mel on vine!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> now luk wot tu dunn. wi av two wurri bowt crewel tea polis :thumbdown:
> 
> ang orn. dgin iz gud fer kompewtur, it meks dem ahpi :thumbup:


ONLY if you weight for the computer to power down. Jes' make sure you have a cover for the keyboard. More computer's have been fried from mistreated keyboards.


----------



## Bluebrid (Jul 10, 2013)

I am new here. Who are the Grammar Police? Why are you hyding?


----------



## Bluebrid (Jul 10, 2013)

Bluebrid said:


> I am new here. Who are the Grammar Police? Why are you hyding?


Some time ago the "Grammar Police" couldn't help but correct postings which had a grammar or spelling mistake. This thread is full of members saying that it isn't appropriate on KP, and that it is not good manners to correct one another.

Now we av a djoke erbout a kowd

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Why did my reply come up under your name Bluebrid? Sorry about that and the confusion. Odd


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Why did my reply come up under your name Bluebrid? Sorry about that and the confusion. Odd


Its the Grammer Police they ahve infiltrated the computer

(made that speeling mistake without trying - help :roll: )


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

omahelen said:


> Its the Grammer Police they ahve infiltrated the computer
> 
> (made that speeling mistake without trying - help :roll: )


OR...maybe it's MOI newish com-pew-turn a'teaching yourn how to type in syntax for "This" topic. It *has* been know to do favorable thin's for me without me keyboard/mous'n what Eye kneaded.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bluebrid said:


> I am new here. Who are the Grammar Police? Why are you hyding?


Welcome to Knitting Paradise! Here at KP we have all sorts of well-meaning people who try and nit-pick about everything under the sun, not the least of which is grammar and spelling errors.....as the KP is world wide and have members from all walks and languages of life, there are bound to be errors. These errors are not worthy enough for 98& of us to be concerned but there are the 2% who feel they have to correct everything. They are known as the grammar police.

There are a few of us who are enjoying this little spoof-dialogue as wii r inn iding fum de gram marr pole eases! What we do is basically write down how the word sounds rather than go by spelling! Come join us. Zoe


----------



## Bluebrid (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope I haven't brought the grammar police in


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> OR...maybe it's MOI newish com-pew-turn a'teaching yourn how to type in syntax for "This" topic. It *has* been know to do favorable thin's for me without me keyboard/mous'n what Eye kneaded.


oi finks uu iz juice two tall lented n oo izz 2 mod ist 2 saz sew!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bluebrid said:


> I hope I haven't brought the grammar police in


ur gots 2 git inn 2 iding wif uss! kwik!!! inn2 de at tic wif uu!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> oi sen ding moi pry vate polane 4 uz all! teks uu two can ah dah n bee wif me! de gram marrs pole eases don nivver foind oo ere! me brudder macs de wa terr mel on vine!


OO if'n yore bruddr marls da wartermellon vyne bring sum to de shad in da wuds and wee can micks it with da jin


----------



## Bluebrid (Jul 10, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> ur gots 2 git inn 2 iding wif uss! kwik!!! inn2 de at tic wif uu!


wear de at tic? Tel moi kwik :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bluebrid said:


> wear de at tic? Tel moi kwik :thumbup:


De attik iz at Lady Losties howse, butt yoo haff to knoew da pisswerd, and ware dizgieze and brin da jin fore glenni laedee


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bluebrid said:


> wear de at tic? Tel moi kwik :thumbup:


eets at de laudy lotsie ouse! oo goe in bye de way of de paz werds -- git in wif chok a latte biz kuts! shhhhhh, dn tel cuz de grm marr pul eazes ave dear doogs ooot dare pa trol lingz n cn git ooo wif daz beeg tiff! bites n itz oh ver fur uu! n den dey nose whir wii iding out. de den drin kz all de gin n eetz all de biz cutz!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> OO if'n yore bruddr marls da wartermellon vyne bring sum to de shad in da wuds and wee can micks it with da jin


gud! boot u ave 2 prum iz dat uu don zing oni son gz cuz den wii git inn two tra buls wif de nay boarz n ze pul eezez foind uz!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

If u knt gt ta tha at tic, go ta tha shek inna wuds cus thatz war ima gon wiz do ginn n da rumm. As sun as the nic ol man in the sekrit rum finishis makin mi nu pisspert.


----------



## Bluebrid (Jul 10, 2013)

i amm kum ing too laydi lostiez uase nau, i az gottid sum gerin an de chok lat bikkiz. i iz werrin you nee fom frum de gra marr poliz frod sqod soo dey wil run er wey :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bluebrid said:


> i amm kum ing too laydi lostiez uase nau, i az gottid sum gerin an de chok lat bikkiz. i iz werrin you nee fom frum de gra marr poliz frod sqod soo dey wil run er wey :thumbup:


very gud-- trie to get moore youneeforms frum da poleese, thenn we kan awl dresss upp and preetend we are poleesc fromm the gramma poleease and thay wont notiss uss, gud luk :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wot iz appnin nao? blubrid getin ferawd squod dizgaiz?

misellen u musst tel dat purse on tu urri up wiv yore pisspot sews yu kan git ear

ai az jus rikuvird mai sensiz aff ter tekkin de sliipin peel insted uv di yanty eestam in peal. iz u bluddi noosanse koz ai went klinnin da hawse un kuddaf gut kort


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> If u knt gt ta tha at tic, go ta tha shek inna wuds cus thatz war ima gon wiz do ginn n da rumm. As sun as the nic ol man in the sekrit rum finishis makin mi nu pisspert.


uu as un mooon sshyn des til ler ee dere? oi brun g de korn fur wis key!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> uu as un mooon sshyn des til ler ee dere? oi brun g de korn fur wis key!


missellen haz gott to get da mann to urryup wythe dem piisparts cuz we runnin owta thyme, ere amm I waytin in da shed, no jin,
no goosegogs or kake, I amm awl orl ov a dither, gettin wurrid neow, laydy Lostie iz gettin angrie cuz she bin kleenin da attik and swettin , we mussunt oopset her


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> missellen haz gott to get da mann to urryup wythe dem piisparts cuz we runnin owta thyme, ere amm I waytin in da shed, no jin,
> no goosegogs or kake, I amm awl orl ov a dither, gettin wurrid neow, laydy Lostie iz gettin angrie cuz she bin kleenin da attik and swettin , we mussunt oopset her


oo du nt needz de pis ports cuz eye cum wif moi plane!!!! eye brung de kake 2! meybee u knea ding sum amburg err wif it? oi git uu sum o dat two! brung ing de kech oop to!

eye go elp de laydee lostie kln de at tic! oie brung me brum!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ear r sum eye de ahs fur oo awl 2 fink ah boot!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> oo du nt needz de pis ports cuz eye cum wif moi plane!!!! eye brung de kake 2! meybee u knea ding sum amburg err wif it? oi git uu sum o dat two! brung ing de kech oop to!
> 
> eye go elp de laydee lostie kln de at tic! oie brung me brum!


Eye ope yoo can dryve da plane, av yoo gott da lisense, gud gerl four bringin ambergerz thay will go downe well wyth the funnee mushrumes


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Eye ope yoo can dryve da plane, av yoo gott da lisense, gud gerl four bringin ambergerz thay will go downe well wyth the funnee mushrumes


yah, eye bin prak tissing wif de loop de lupe!!! nivver kich me, oi goz 2 igh fur dem pole eezes!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> ear r sum eye de ahs fur oo awl 2 fink ah boot!


Ooooo, we kan cut the glassess and mustashez owt for oweur dizgiezez, fank yoo so mutch, the poleese wil nevva catch uss neow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, eye bin prak tissing wif de loop de lupe!!! nivver kich me, oi goz 2 igh fur dem pole eezes!


o.m.g, nott lupe the lupe, Lady Lostie wont go in dat plane if'n yoo do thatt, we kud awl bee sik and thatt wil bee messie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wot iz appnin nao? blubrid getin ferawd squod dizgaiz?
> 
> misellen u musst tel dat purse on tu urri up wiv yore pisspot sews yu kan git ear
> 
> ai az jus rikuvird mai sensiz aff ter tekkin de sliipin peel insted uv di yanty eestam in peal. iz u bluddi noosanse koz ai went klinnin da hawse un kuddaf gut kort


glad you am rekuverd from tekkin nem slippin pilz M'ladee, yoo shud purra labul on em so yoo canna gerrem mikst upp, yoo kudda gott kort doin awl that klinnin, urry upp and get too da shedd, but kum inn dizgizes-- bring djin anorl pleez


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

wot as happend Iz keep getin pop up sayin 2 peepole Iz nose hav bin arrested, ??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> o.m.g, nott lupe the lupe, Lady Lostie wont go in dat plane if'n yoo do thatt, we kud awl bee sik and thatt wil bee messie


oH k den oi nt dough ing de lup d loop on lez eye ave 2 man uffer two git ah weigh!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hokays ai iz uryin un ai faun ded sum dgin n orl sortz inn mai wain seller. un ai gots de sik bagz fer de lupe de lupe un ai gotz di mouse tashes un un un ai aints bin er rest edd yetz :thumbup: 

owe un ai gots de keyuk. is maid wiv orl brann sew wii wil av too wotch dat gleni dow unt meik u mezs . shi suferz wiv er bowls un uvver ale munts :thumbup:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for that .
I do have dyslexia and English is my second language .
I do have a very hard time writing .
I did not have the opportunity to go to school,however I made sure my thee children have the best of the best and they are highly educated .

I made the sky the limit for them .
Does that count for something ? 
Love 
E


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

windowwonde28941 said:


> Thank you for that .
> I do have dyslexia and English is my second language .
> I do have a very hard time writing .
> I did not have the opportunity to go to school,however I made sure my thee children have the best of the best and they are highly educated .
> ...


I say that is EVERYTHING

love, Lostie

:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Help! My brain is turning to mush! HELP! HELP! HELP1
Deciphering our "spelling" is surely keeping the ole' juices flowing - what fun we're all having. Keep it up y'all!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Help! My brain is turning to mush! HELP! HELP! HELP1
> Deciphering our "spelling" is surely keeping the ole' juices flowing - what fun we're all having. Keep it up y'all!


An wai donut yew fink awer breyns int mush wiv orl diz?

ai yam naw finkin in kowud :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I say that is EVERYTHING
> 
> love, Lostie
> 
> :thumbup:


Me too, love , Jan-Glennilady  :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> ear r sum eye de ahs fur oo awl 2 fink ah boot!


OO OO OO I lak dose der speshuly dem bunny ewes. I gon hafta wate fo the prifit plaine caus the Fn Bee Eye gon dun and restt ed thatt nise ol man and now them got my picsher. Aye mite haffa change dis guys. Bott I got rum and jin. Aye tride to borrow my unkls stll boot ta sherf bussed it all oop onim.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> oo du nt needz de pis ports cuz eye cum wif moi plane!!!! eye brung de kake 2! meybee u knea ding sum amburg err wif it? oi git uu sum o dat two! brung ing de kech oop to!
> 
> eye go elp de laydee lostie kln de at tic! oie brung me brum!


Aue kint breeng brum - Aye ar lergic to dem.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Help! My brain is turning to mush! HELP! HELP! HELP1
> Deciphering our "spelling" is surely keeping the ole' juices flowing - what fun we're all having. Keep it up y'all!


Problem is, sometimes i am laughing so hard I caint see wot aye am ritin. An I amost wet my selph!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o.m.g, nott lupe the lupe, Lady Lostie wont go in dat plane if'n yoo do thatt, we kud awl bee sik and thatt wil bee messie


Shud aye brang sum o those plastec bags?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Me too, love , Jan-Glennilady  :thumbup:


Add me to that Yure da bestis :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Problem is, sometimes i am laughing so hard I caint see wot aye am ritin. An I amost wet my selph!


That is why you need the passport
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Help! My brain is turning to mush! HELP! HELP! HELP1
> Deciphering our "spelling" is surely keeping the ole' juices flowing - what fun we're all having. Keep it up y'all!


My brain iz so fahr bast mush that I am be yond hep! :mrgreen:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> That is why you need the passport
> :thumbup:


aire U sur that is no a passpot?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> aire U sur that is no a passpot?


wellum dere iz akker shully an passpot wot wiv sew mutch laffin en orl. un wiv leidy glennis ale mints eat iz mutch knee dead


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've taken a long long time to decode "brum"


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sprech o'rum...whar' ist der Madagascar Vanilla pods? Canna make extract wi'out!??


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I got de pods in de kit chun


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knead at least 3 per carafe...and it looks like we have almost 10 (give or take). Now how are we goin' ta send the unfinished extracts back with everyone? Or is this to be a month's vacation?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Knead at least 3 per carafe...and it looks like we have almost 10 (give or take). Now how are we goin' ta send the unfinished extracts back with everyone? Or is this to be a month's vacation?


Nah, we karn't leeve da countrie fore a munf,I ain't got nuff munny to staey that long, I neede munny for me jin and baccy, and ladie Lostie hass ter have her kake n stuff, ande her goosegogs, I haff to bie dem fore her too aswell


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Knead at least 3 per carafe...and it looks like we have almost 10 (give or take). Now how are we goin' ta send the unfinished extracts back with everyone? Or is this to be a month's vacation?


I karnt mannidge a munf, cos ai aint got no munny. De butler stowel eat


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I karnt mannidge a munf, cos ai aint got no munny. De butler stowel eat


Well ie towldya to get ridd of hym, wen ee stowel awl that silva wot yer granee laft ya, butt yoo wudntlissen , enywayze, I got munny but don't tell dem po-leece-- goin to kip noew, got me tenna lady on---just in caese I get tuk shoortly, dowunt wake mee wen yoo kum inn frum nikkin the dgin with missy helun


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I karnt mannidge a munf, cos ai aint got no munny. De butler stowel eat


Jus cain trust dose butlers. We been dun tellin ya thet. An besid that, dem butlarses taks to ter gamer po leeze fir munny. don trust em ner tell em noffin!.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, Ifn de bootlar stol you muny how you gonna bayle me oot if I get snatched gett in Glen ladys jin!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I karnt mannidge a munf, cos ai aint got no munny. De butler stowel eat


daz ho key cuz eye ave dis ear fing wot pri ntz munny! owe much oo knead? musht git dat but lear n drup im oot o moi plain. ummmmm, knote 2 mi sev: bi a rup!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> daz ho key cuz eye ave dis ear fing wot pri ntz munny! owe much oo knead? musht git dat but lear n drup im oot o moi plain. ummmmm, knote 2 mi sev: bi a rup!


Hay, I got sum rup. i wil brung it wen i brung da jyn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> Hay, I got sum rup. i wil brung it wen i brung da jyn.


butte dis iz gud! wii niv ver no ooo wii ave 2 tye oop! eye ahve sum duc taap two soz dey kin knot scrim 4 elp! shhhh, don tel de grm merrs pul eezes boot dis.......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai az two goan tu mi bedd knaw. i nose ai woz stuppid bowt butler butt use arr gudd frenz n wiv yor printin fings n rowups n stuf orl wil bi ow kay.

Shhh ai karnt wek glaynleddi oop koz shi kun bi u beet grum pee bout dat sorta fing.

seez yar lay terr


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> ai az two goan tu mi bedd knaw. i nose ai woz stuppid bowt butler butt use arr gudd frenz n wiv yor printin fings n rowups n stuf orl wil bi ow kay.
> 
> Shhh ai karnt wek glaynleddi oop koz shi kun bi u beet grum pee bout dat sorta fing.
> 
> seez yar lay terr


wii ur awl stik 2-geth-ur n r gud two sup pert 1 noth erz!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Frinds is prtint in times lak dis. We look utt fer 1 nothair an hep hide ech oether fum dem grimber pulezes. If dey koch 1 uf us, dem other ons will hep them tuu excape. We kin uus da rups to pull bars orf winders if we kaintt git bayle.

I sink I bitter tak ma dogg fer a walk now he iss staryn at me an lookin woried.

I be beck layter.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> wii ur awl stik 2-geth-ur n r gud two sup pert 1 noth erz!!!


yez wii muss awlstik togevva i gott da munnymaekin masheen in mie nayburz greenowse,ee growez beeeg plants wot luk lielk preetty fernz sshhh dun tel eniboddie,wee wil bee ok their kuz ee noze wee beein wotcht bye yoo no oo??


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yez wii muss awlstik togevva i gott da munnymaekin masheen in mie nayburz greenowse,ee growez beeeg plants wot luk lielk preetty fernz sshhh dun tel eniboddie,wee wil bee ok their kuz ee noze wee beein wotcht bye yoo no oo??


kin weuns stay in greenhowz wi the preti firn plentz? Aye lak dose der firny look plenz. sshh I wunt yell cuz dose plent poleez will tare dem up lak tha sherf did my unkls styl. ;-)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> kin weuns stay in greenhowz wi the preti firn plentz? Aye lak dose der firny look plenz. sshh I wunt yell cuz dose plent poleez will tare dem up lak tha sherf did my unkls styl. ;-)


we ain't staeyin in da greenowse missellen, just in their maekin thatt munny on da masheen, butt wen yoo kum bring da nittid bag to stash da munny in--thenn we go too da Ladie Losties attik n cownt it bring yore piisport cuz we mite go on da ferrie at midnite to sum forren plaesez, bee kaerfool yoo donut gett seene


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

woz orl dis tchit tchata? Owe rite ittiz mornin.

n ai haz lotsa frnds. iz gude. 1 4 orl un orl 4 1.

wel ai dowunt av 2 wurri bout de butla ore de grimmer please 2 mutch kus uv mai frnds.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> woz orl dis tchit tchata? Owe rite ittiz mornin.
> 
> n ai haz lotsa frnds. iz gude. 1 4 orl un orl 4 1.
> 
> wel ai dowunt av 2 wurri bout de butla ore de grimmer please 2 mutch kus uv mai frnds.


Luk ifun yooze gott up yoove mist mie plann yoo gotta get to da geenowse kwik und bring djin, wee gott munni neow and dem fern leevez, wot we gonnado wiv dem, sumboddy sed wee can putt it inn a pype and lite it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Luk ifun yooze gott up yoove mist mie plann yoo gotta get to da geenowse kwik und bring djin, wee gott munni neow and dem fern leevez, wot we gonnado wiv dem, sumboddy sed wee can putt it inn a pype and lite it


i wil brin u gaz pype. iz stuk 2 a gaz kanisterr wil dat bi owkay? Iz ot in geenowse? ai gott sum djin derlivered frum arrods. dey iz gud fer dat 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> i wil brin u gaz pype. iz stuk 2 a gaz kanisterr wil dat bi owkay? Iz ot in geenowse? ai gott sum djin derlivered frum arrods. dey iz gud fer dat
> :thumbup:


Mmmm dunt fink it thet sorts a gaz pype, yeritiz ot in da greanowse but wee aint steaying their fer long,Ay wot yoo finkin abowt gerrin dgin frum arruds, wee aint gorrenuff munny to shop in dem posh shoppes, yore gerrin abuv yer stashun just kuz yer gorra mayde


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Mmmm dunt fink it thet sorts a gaz pype, yeritiz ot in da greanowse but wee aint steaying their fer long,Ay wot yoo finkin abowt gerrin dgin frum arruds, wee aint gorrenuff munny to shop in dem posh shoppes, yore gerrin abuv yer stashun just kuz yer gorra mayde


iz owkay erbawt arrods cos ai sei laydee lostee en dey fink ai wil bringg dem moor kustumerz. ennyway ai hyde in attik wen det collekter kumz. dey kun av mai tee vee butt not mai wull stashhh. ennywei dey downt no mutch err bawt nittin.

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iz owkay erbawt arrods cos ai sei laydee lostee en dey fink ai wil bringg dem moor kustumerz. ennyway ai hyde in attik wen det collekter kumz. dey kun av mai tee vee butt not mai wull stashhh. ennywei dey downt no mutch err bawt nittin.
> 
> :thumbup:


gud gal, dats gud finking, order moor stuff frum arrids dey av gud stuf yoo kan purrit onyer akownt cuz yore a laydee dey trust and a gud kustumer. Fer gobs sayke dun lerrum ave yer wul stash if thay kum nocking , keepe oop the atik and keap kwiet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Sprech o'rum...whar' ist der Madagascar Vanilla pods? Canna make extract wi'out!??


Shhhhh ... you gone dunn tole yor middul neim tu everi boddy on de royull beybee fred. De gramma plice mait be wotchin

:thumbup:

shal i git u midd waif wot karnt du gramma tu elp wiv da beybi?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Shhhhh ... you gone dunn tole yor middul neim tu everi boddy on de royull beybee fred. De gramma plice mait be wotchin
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> shal i git u midd waif wot karnt du gramma tu elp wiv da beybi?


I kan bee da myd wyfe kuz I karnt du gramar, and if'n eni of yoo lot get oopthe duff eye can elp yoo kuz eyr trayned too bee a mydwyfe but gotten chukked owt kuz of mie dgin abbit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I kan bee da myd wyfe kuz I karnt du gramar, and if'n eni of yoo lot get oopthe duff eye can elp yoo kuz eyr trayned too bee a mydwyfe but gotten chukked owt kuz of mie dgin abbit


For all those who have not come across the expression "oopthe duff" or "up the duff" it translates into "get pregnant" or "have a bun in the oven" :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> For all those who have not come across the expression "oopthe duff" or "up the duff" it translates into "get pregnant" or "have a bun in the oven" :thumbup:[/qu
> Oooh m'laydee Lostie, i had fergotted sum havent herd of that expreshun, gud lady fer hexplayning,--- Hear iz a secrit mesij fore yoo, sshhh, the man named andy iz going to sea da weird one acrosst da channul on Saterday, i hope ee nose wot ee iz dooin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Luk ifun yooze gott up yoove mist mie plann yoo gotta get to da geenowse kwik und bring djin, wee gott munni neow and dem fern leevez, wot we gonnado wiv dem, sumboddy sed wee can putt it inn a pype and lite it


Ooo gud ewe gots leaves from firn plentz. I got the recip fer browyz. Theys reeeeel gooood :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooo gud ewe gots leaves from firn plentz. I got the recip fer browyz. Theys reeeeel gooood :thumbup:


Is dey shuga fri un lowe fatt?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooo gud ewe gots leaves from firn plentz. I got the recip fer browyz. Theys reeeeel gooood :thumbup:


but duz that broez mayke yoo sea fings wot aint there, ifn it duz wee kan ave de funnee mushrumes too as well


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

It ease sew ot ere ai kun sea fings enny whey


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It ease sew ot ere ai kun sea fings enny whey


butt iz da fings yoo can sea ,funnee sort ov fings, itt iz otere so i got mie birfdaye soout on, trubel iz theirs a buttun missin and a bigg rip upp da bak, kan yoo sendin rownd sumbodee too seow itt oop fore mie i want to ware it inn da shed if we ave da partee wiv dgin and kake n nat


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> butt iz da fings yoo can sea ,funnee sort ov fings, itt iz otere so i got mie birfdaye soout on, trubel iz theirs a buttun missin and a bigg rip upp da bak, kan yoo sendin rownd sumbodee too seow itt oop fore mie i want to ware it inn da shed if we ave da partee wiv dgin and kake n nat


ai haz korled un amblians tu stitsh u up

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai haz korled un amblians tu stitsh u up
> 
> :thumbup:


no, no no, dey mite bee dem po-leeses i will leeve it and kum wiv it ript if'n i sit deown noe boddee wil sea it ave yoo gottsum eyescream in da shedd


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> no, no no, dey mite bee dem po-leeses i will leeve it and kum wiv it ript if'n i sit deown noe boddee wil sea it ave yoo gottsum eyescream in da shedd


ai um veri fonned uv u butt aim nott fonned uv yore birf dei soo itt. Nit summat kwik tu kuvver up. ai wil tchec eef mai sewlarr free zarr iz werkin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Is dey shuga fri un lowe fatt?


Of corse. Thabe why thay has firny leves inum. u don nee nythin els


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> but duz that broez mayke yoo sea fings wot aint there, ifn it duz wee kan ave de funnee mushrumes too as well


tha be gud idee cus them wud eetch mak tother gooder.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'll ha' to bring de quick-glue I done spotted in the quilting goods at Walmart (fur patching outfits...or cleaned wounds). It'll due til' match'n thread can be had.

One thought is to have ALL of the Vanilla pods and clear rum in this:
http://www.target.com/p/sagaform-glass-wine-carafe-with-oak-stopper-67-oz/-/A-12705126

This will travel better:
http://www.amazon.com/kitchen-dining/dp/B002PXB4SC

The granulated sugar can wait...unless you need desserts made right away...I make a delicious Ginger Snap ... will require some ground red cayenne pepper.

This following link has the clear rum type...UK brand so that costs will be minimal:
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/grocery-categories/rum_in_tesco.html
I'm quite sure we can find Bacardi clear at any local service.

So far, the containers and the Madacascar Vanilla are the higher costs. We'll only need two (or three maximum) 350 to 700 ml bottles to pour over the pods...which we'll split before shoving into the "transportable" cruets. About 2-3 pods per container depending on how STRONG you like your vanilla.

I was going to allow mixtures made from Bourbon...but THAT is made with corn. I do not need a vanilla with corn product...doesn't help ME. Now, y'all that which hasn't mixed with American Natives...feel free...I'm 1/8th to 1/4 Cherokee - which is why I only cook with the stuff.

You soak the 2-3 split open pods in the clear Bacardi/(Bourbon) for 4 weeks. I'll give instructions in another month - to allow those who ARE doing this to relax, on what to do next.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dis gettin reel citing naw. Wheell av miksure frnds un kaix is tcherrowkey 2. not menny dem over hier. write aill gget gether de stuff wi nid


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Dis gettin reel citing naw. Wheell av miksure frnds un kaix is tcherrowkey 2. not menny dem over hier. write aill gget gether de stuff wi nid


If nuffin' else - eye will hep' long distance mit nice mixes. Eye ha' dun this mix' before. Eye can wait on me mix iff'n when funds allow...'less extra made.

Much less on the purse if you have home-made extracts. Can also do with orange and lemon peel. Grapefruit and Lime get TOO strong. The citrus mixes only take a month.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> If nuffin' else - eye will hep' long distance mit nice mixes. Eye ha' dun this mix' before. Eye can wait on me mix iff'n when funds allow...'less extra made.
> 
> Much less on the purse if you have home-made extracts. Can also do with orange and lemon peel. Grapefruit and Lime get TOO strong. The citrus mixes only take a month.


Neow wots goin on, wot am eye missin, torkin abowt bicardee an stuf, and kaek mixiz -Ise bin owt and mist evrifing


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Neow wots goin on, wot am eye missin, torkin abowt bicardee an stuf, and kaek mixiz -Ise bin owt and mist evrifing


Din' ewe dun' red the third sentence yew replied to? Eyull await ewe to be caught up. Ey'm a'try'n to help us'n to save money on dess'rt fix'ns. An' de add'jun'all stuff from vanilla pods/seeds will help those who like sweet'ner in tea/cooking/coffee.

Ey'm serious about foodstuffs ... word-play more than a bonus.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Din' ewe dun' red the third sentence yew replied to? Eyull await ewe to be caught up. Ey'm a'try'n to help us'n to save money on dess'rt fix'ns. An' de add'jun'all stuff from vanilla pods/seeds will help those who like sweet'ner in tea/cooking/coffee.
> 
> Ey'm serious about foodstuffs ... word-play more than a bonus.


aarrh, gottcha fink ie hadd tomutch ov dat wead wot groews in da greanowse annd loozed da plott,so wee beein seerious bowt da fude neow?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aarrh, gottcha fink ie hadd tomutch ov dat wead wot groews in da greanowse annd loozed da plott,so wee beein seerious bowt da fude neow?


wi iz seerious bowt fud. i izz of tu kattch sum krabbs

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wen ai goe tu Kornworl haw kun ai sstopp de si gullz frum steelin mai iscream?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dunt wurri baut mi bean rekonized inn Kornwall cos ai iz gunna weyre di tait girl dull


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dunt wurri baut mi bean rekonized inn Kornwall cos ai iz gunna weyre di tait girl dull


wen yoo geowin to Kornwarl ? Yoo kept thatts ekrit,-- wen yoo gett da iscreem lik it fast then the siegullz wontt swoop and snattch it offyer, kan wee kumpleeez will we knead pissepoorts iff wee kan kum, iz ya goin bye twayne or boos, or onyer byke i be awl exsteidid neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai eez gowin tu Kornwall nott dis wiikend butt da nekst. iz four mai suns gradd you ashun. Hii bean veri klevver un gotts de djob wraitin four de noose pepper inn lundunn.

hi az towuld mi dere iz sum funni peepul orl owe ver di in terr nett wot ***** in dee kowd. Sshhhhh


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

u dowunt niid passpits fer Kornwall kos inn Inger land. Ai iz goin in karr wiv mizter lostee. :thumbdown: 

i wil av two **** propper kos i dowunt unnerstan gramma


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u dowunt niid passpits fer Kornwall kos inn Inger land. Ai iz goin in karr wiv mizter lostee. :thumbdown:
> 
> i wil av two **** propper kos i dowunt unnerstan gramma


wenn ai sed grama ai ment hee dowunt no gramma. eez frum Sheffield. Iffn ai speek propper iz laik kowud two im :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wenn ai sed grama ai ment hee dowunt no gramma. eez frum Sheffield. Iffn ai speek propper iz laik kowud two im :thumbup:


ok iff yoore goin sumware speshul fore yoor boyz gradiucatshun (soree karnt spel dem long werds)wee wownt kum and sheow yoo oop=== akshulli i remember you saying you woz going for Chris's grad (tiz Chris )? & was wondering what to wear. I go to my Chris's (g/son) grad next Wedneday,-- Yes yood berra speek proper lyke if Mr Lostie kums frum that there Sheefeeld, yer karnt tork in koewd xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ok iff yoore goin sumware speshul fore yoor boyz gradiucatshun (soree karnt spel dem long werds)wee wownt kum and sheow yoo oop=== akshulli i remember you saying you woz going for Chris's grad (tiz Chris )? & was wondering what to wear. I go to my Chris's (g/son) grad next Wedneday,-- Yes yood berra speek proper lyke if Mr Lostie kums frum that there Sheefeeld, yer karnt tork in koewd xxxxxxxxxxx


Tiz Mikhaelz graducitasun. jus goin de dei bifour, den kummin bak de dei affterr. ai keeps mai munny fer vizeeting mai dadi in Brighton. xxxxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Tiz Mikhaelz graducitasun. jus goin de dei bifour, den kummin bak de dei affterr. ai keeps mai munny fer vizeeting mai dadi in Brighton. xxxxxx


we pwowd peeps kuz nem luvli kids are beein gradifikatid dey werk dimmed harde too gett their, we goin too Berningan for Chis's kuz ee went to Aston uni. I aynt nott nivver bin to Bryton will thier be dgin at Berningum doo yoo fink and kaeke


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wenn ai sed grama ai ment hee dowunt no gramma. eez frum Sheffield. Iffn ai speek propper iz laik kowud two im :thumbup:


U dun hata worees bot gimer pleess cus mr lostie kin pertec yuu fom dem dere.

Corngredlsons to ur son, he dun gud an you should be proud of him. (Sometimes kowde jus isn ta rite ting tuu use so you can be unner stand.

My keyboard is sticking is sticking so badly that it seems to be using auto-code. And I can't always correct the sticking errors cause when i read it back I dun no wich is my kowde an wicth is keyboard kowde! :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I been talkin kowde so much thet mie brane is gotn discombubalatid. An i is nou afrayde to talk to dem dere un edicficationed pipple cos dem pobly kint unerstond us piple what bin to smart skul. 

(My keybord hepped me wit dis here kowde but I fink I jus liv it be.)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be gettin one dem hed-a-akins so I gon go tak sum pils and close the aies. See yuse laytor.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I been talkin kowde so much thet mie brane is gotn discombubalatid. An i is nou afrayde to talk to dem dere un edicficationed pipple cos dem pobly kint unerstond us piple what bin to smart skul.
> 
> (My keybord hepped me wit dis here kowde but I fink I jus liv it be.)


Me comp-EW-turn is SOOO chuffed wit' your'n! Eye don' ha' tu stop when eye's typing. Tha's why I go to recipe quotes...to see gooder tis' young'n do larn.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Me comp-EW-turn is SOOO chuffed wit' your'n! Eye don' ha' tu stop when eye's typing. Tha's why I go to recipe quotes...to see gooder tis' young'n do larn.


wee iz aving da eatwave ere in diss england, wee arr nott usedt too bigg heat so we haff to rest, ladiee Lostie iz havink de bad akin-hed and eye iz fealin grumpee


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> wee iz aving da eatwave ere in diss england, wee arr nott usedt too bigg heat so we haff to rest, ladiee Lostie iz havink de bad akin-hed and eye iz fealin grumpee


We're having mild (and possibly sprinkles of rain) weather. I'm grateful for the milder weather because my legs are FINALLY healing! 'Bout time! Eye don' wanna thunk on Winter here'n!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We're having mild (and possibly sprinkles of rain) weather. I'm grateful for the milder weather because my legs are FINALLY healing! 'Bout time! Eye don' wanna thunk on Winter here'n!


Lucky you to get a spwinkle of rane, wish wee kud have a dropp of rayne, wot been rong wyth your poor leggs-- i lyke winter wehther it nyce and kold


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lucky you to get a spwinkle of rane, wish wee kud have a dropp of rayne, wot been rong wyth your poor leggs-- i lyke winter wehther it nyce and kold


Combination two trips on American train and semi-catch from Mom's legs. She's a full-blown diabetic...takes medication-AND-insulin. My version is different as I'm clearing much faster. Plus keeping away from corn-syrup product (includes soft candy, but not always hard). Having natural flavoring swings the balance on the hard candy.

Admittedly I don't have to avoid corn-syrup like my allergy (Camphor)...but things are working in the right direction...why fight it?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Combination two trips on American train and semi-catch from Mom's legs. She's a full-blown diabetic...takes medication-AND-insulin. My version is different as I'm clearing much faster. Plus keeping away from corn-syrup product (includes soft candy, but not always hard). Having natural flavoring swings the balance on the hard candy.
> 
> Admittedly I don't have to avoid corn-syrup like my allergy (Camphor)...but things are working in the right direction...why fight it?


Of course you'll fight it Kaixi, we gals don't let anything beat US :thumbup: Sorry yo hear about your complaint tho x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What is helping is Witch Hazel - for non-bath time cleansing. Baking soda for bathing the face and legs (2 different boxes).

I now do not have acne on face...and am gradually not wincing everytime I move. Tha's why eye KNEAD this food dis-cushun. Mus' distract the cook a-bit. Makes for tastier food/drinks.

Eye noted tha' ewe and Lostie ... one or two others (not 5mmdpns (sp?))...are into gin, and the like. With the heat...do you need alternate teas and more food ideas so that you stay hydrated? One thang to ha' durun' Fall/Winter...not so much when yur trying to breathe soup. 16 months in Mississippi taught me THAT much!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> What is helping is Witch Hazel - for non-bath time cleansing. Baking soda for bathing the face and legs (2 different boxes).
> 
> I now do not have acne on face...and am gradually not wincing everytime I move. Tha's why eye KNEAD this food dis-cushun. Mus' distract the cook a-bit. Makes for tastier food/drinks.
> 
> Eye noted tha' ewe and Lostie ... one or two others (not 5mmdpns (sp?))...are into gin, and the like. With the heat...do you need alternate teas and more food ideas so that you stay hydrated? One thang to ha' durun' Fall/Winter...not so much when yur trying to breathe soup. 16 months in Mississippi taught me THAT much!


I donts drink dgin, is that glennie wot duz. Kud u pleeze gium hydrayted tings?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

If there is food/nourishment/drink/healins things on offer, I'd like to know.

When I'm not hiding from de gramma polis, I am recovering from a horrible operation I had last Sept, which has left me with a teeny hole for food to go through before it gets into my stummik. It's officially a heatwave now for my region. I am supposed to drink lots anyway, cos of my low blood pressure and stuff.

Noooo corn syrup perleeze. Fortunately we don't have much here, and imo it's a baaad stuff x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I donts drink dgin, is that glennie wot duz. Kud u pleeze gium hydrayted tings?


I kud us dem hydrate stuff tu. Dr alus tel me I de-hidrat an nede mo likwid. I mosly drink flavor wata n juce but i do lak ma rum sumtim.

I tri not to ete der hi fruktos con srp but dat be hard kum dose food makir pipple sneec it in a da time.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I kud us dem hydrate stuff tu. Dr alus tel me I de-hidrat an nede mo likwid. I mosly drink flavor wata n juce but i do lak ma rum sumtim.
> 
> I tri not to ete der hi fruktos con srp but dat be hard kum dose food makir pipple sneec it in a da time.


Dem food makirs iz norti misellen: and they give different names to fool ya!
In onner uv dee heatwave ai haz putted lectric fan on. Wi donts av mutch air con ere septs een beeg shoppes.

It's a bit humid today and my hair has gone curly wiv it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If there is ONE thing I do unnerstand...tis low blood pressure. Even without one med'cine Eye has ... readings normally pre-sleep levels.

U.S. computer servers unable to get at address on the following:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-health-food-co-leeds
But, yur in walking/travel area o'address given.

This site MUCH friendlier...I can see it:
http://www.whittard.co.uk/locations/leeds#

On this page:
http://www.whittard.co.uk/tea/herbal
I would stay away from the 1st 9 mixtures, Caution you on the Nettle mix...if you don't have need to cough - stay away from nettle. It is cumulative - about 2nd or additional, you will find intense effort to cough strongly.

I want to recommend:
1 - equal parts spearmint, peppermint, lemongrass
nearly everyday/hour for this mix...cannot hurt...1-2 tsp per 24 oz.

2 - chamomile/rosehip or chamomile/hibiscus ...may even consider substituting lemongrass for any...1-2 tsp per 24 oz.

3 - rosehip (whole & then crushed)/hibiscus ... 1-2 tsp per 24 oz.

Watch out for any fruit leaf tea...unless you enjoy heading to the loo frequently. They ARE tasty...just a gentle warning. There are quite a few herbal shops in Leeds, Yorkshire. I was unable to verify one that stocked whole rosehips or spearmint.

You can also see if there are any additive flavoring packets (without caffeine) to add to un-expired bottled water...or have a filter on your faucet/serving pitcher.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MisEllen will have an easier time finding herbal shops. <G> Same goes for recommended mixes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It be awaes humid in Florida. i has AC and de-humidifier runnin an humity still hi. Wish my hare wud go curly. hit jus git ebn strater n limp. I has had it cut reeel short (my frens was shaked cause they usd to it be long). Now I be sayn i mite shave hit cuz it bee ezier lol.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I kud us dem hydrate stuff tu. Dr alus tel me I de-hidrat an nede mo likwid. I mosly drink flavor wata n juce but i do lak ma rum sumtim.
> 
> I tri not to ete der hi fruktos con srp but dat be hard kum dose food makir pipple sneec it in a da time.


You might like to know that Sierra Mist Natural is sweetened with pure sugar...not corn-syrup. There is a diet mix too...but if you need a sugar rescue...!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I donts drink dgin, is that glennie wot duz. Kud u pleeze gium hydrayted tings?


O eyez dwink pentee warter,eye doo know abowt keapin meiself hydrated eye nott dafft onlee have da gin hocazunlee.eye eet plentee ov froot and fiber and no meet, yoogert iz gud too eye maek shure i has de balunced diut eyr have my oewn resipeez Lady Lostie haz herz too as well-- but do nott tell dem po-leese


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> It be awaes humid in Florida. i has AC and de-humidifier runnin an humity still hi. Wish my hare wud go curly. hit jus git ebn strater n limp. I has had it cut reeel short (my frens was shaked cause they usd to it be long). Now I be sayn i mite shave hit cuz it bee ezier lol.


Mai air reeel shorut tu, un ai letted natchrul Kolor fru . Bitt shok fer pipulI dint see me bitt. Iz a cros between veri weivi en kurlee - jest haz maind uv owun. iz owkay, don need no jels un stuf tu mek spaikii


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie - I nose bout whittards. iz guud, en ai hazz di herrbal tease uv orl sorts. Thankies fer links - u is good fren x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh un kaixxie - tell me about low blood pressure. I always have to tell them it's nothing to do with illness - it's a family ting. In some Europe places they treat it with meds! But cos we orl know in my famly not to stand up too fast etc, and have done orl our lives ... leave me 'lone!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Mai air reeel shorut tu, un ai letted natchrul Kolor fru . Bitt shok fer pipulI dint see me bitt. Iz a cros between veri weivi en kurlee - jest haz maind uv owun. iz owkay, don need no jels un stuf tu mek spaikii


Mai air is gray, and eye hve it cut in neice shaepe bye mie airdressing wooman, I give to her de dgin att cwissmus tyme, and sumtymes take kaek or biskits fore herr and the uvver nyce ladiz oo werk their, they saye dey luv mee. Her shoppe is over da foed fromm mei so I dont ave farr to stagger ovur to get air dun


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> oh un kaixxie - tell me about low blood pressure. I always have to tell them it's nothing to do with illness - it's a family ting. In some Europe places they treat it with meds! But cos we orl know in my famly not to stand up too fast etc, and have done orl our lives ... leave me 'lone!


Jes' don' go waiting long in North Mississippi Medical waiting rooms and fall asleep. 'Specially if yu don' snore. Was waiting fer m'mom an' med. crew came for older man wit' trouble. Eye's a female...an' at time in late teens! Do EYE seem at all, at all MALE!!!????? Ranted for 1 hour or until m'Mom FINALLY got out of clinic.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> MisEllen will have an easier time finding herbal shops. <G> Same goes for recommended mixes.


There iss a naturl food shop a cuple miles from me that has a large herbal section.

I luv pepperment tee and drink it often, i will try the blend yu recmended

I has hi blud preser so has to be careful not to raise it any mo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> You might like to know that Sierra Mist Natural is sweetened with pure sugar...not corn-syrup. There is a diet mix too...but if you need a sugar rescue...!


I usual use sugar free (i be a tad 'plump' (reely plump) plus som in my fambly has been debetic so i figger it be smart fer me to me kareful wid de sugar.

i niver trid the Sierra Mist but i tink i will get sum wen i go to the store later today.

Thanks fo the info.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> There iss a naturl food shop a cuple miles from me that has a large herbal section.
> 
> I luv pepperment tee and drink it often, i will try the blend yu recmended
> 
> I has hi blud preser so has to be careful not to raise it any mo.


Yoo laydies give plentie of gud tips fanks four being so fortful ande kynde, ei luv erbul teez :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I usual use sugar free (i be a tad 'plump' (reely plump) plus som in my fambly has been debetic so i figger it be smart fer me to me kareful wid de sugar.
> 
> i niver trid the Sierra Mist but i tink i will get sum wen i go to the store later today.
> 
> Thanks fo the info.


Trader Joes has the mix already in boxes...so if you find the ratio of mint teas to Lemongrass...tell me.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

gsbyrge said:


> Even using spell check can end up with some pretty funny things, since it only flags misspelled words, not wrong words (think lets instead of legs). I've always been the family Word Nazi but there is a time and a place for criticizing others' errors - and this forum ain't it! Everyone regardless of proficiency in the language should feel free to express themselves without fear of censure (unless, of course, they are being nasty!) :- ) We all have too much to learn from each other to try and shame others into not posting unless it is perfect.


 I use spell check with caution especially since the time I was writing about the author Eudora Welty and the computer flagged it and suggested that what I really intended was "eroded wetly."


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Catarry said:


> I use spell check with caution especially since the time I was writing about the author Eudora Welty and the computer flagged it and suggested that what I really intended was "eroded wetly."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I agre, or is it agree? As long as people can understnad what you meen, what diference does it mak.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

gmarie said:


> I agre, or is it agree? As long as people can understnad what you meen, what diference does it mak.


Eye'm not shore. Eye only use'n plain when talking food. No poison'n by this born/raised Mississippian!

Note I caution on Nettle and fruit leaf teas. Y'all need to hydrate...not use diuretics. Hibiscus will make you warmer while drinking it...but creates a neat punch-like taste...paired with the whole, fresh-crushed rosehips...MMMMM! Chamomile, if chosen by itself or in a mix helps to calm the nerves/helps a person gradually relax (but is NOT a narcotic! Is natural). Mints - Peppermint/Spearmint help with stomach and digestive problems.

Hmmmm....this just in:
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-719-LEMONGRASS.aspx?activeIngredientId=719&activeIngredientName=LEMONGRASS

The Trader Joe's mix...or discovered Peppermint/Spearmint/Lemongrass ratio will also help with blood pressure...Don't need high BP in Summer heat!

Germany has the Rosehip/Hibiscus...in case you do not find a local source that sells in bulk.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have rose bushes that make a lot of hips. Do you know if they can be used the same as the ones they sell for tea? Or does it have to be a speshul variety of rose?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gmarie said:


> I agre, or is it agree? As long as people can understnad what you meen, what diference does it mak.


Ifytu agry, dyu wont tu djoin us. Wi iz haidin frum de gramar plice

x :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I have rose bushes that make a lot of hips. Do you know if they can be used the same as the ones they sell for tea? Or does it have to be a speshul variety of rose?


I'm not sure if they are the same sort of hips, but back when the world was black and white, school children used to collect them to make vitamin C for poor children. I think that was from WW2


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I have rose bushes that make a lot of hips. Do you know if they can be used the same as the ones they sell for tea? Or does it have to be a speshul variety of rose?


*REALLY!???* Now yu'n in trouble because eye'v gotta raid u. <G>

If you've sprayed recently and haven't had a few rain spells...I would rinse the hips at least twice, pat dry...and let dry again before trying to crush and make tea with them.

MOST herb stores separate the seeds for one jar's offering. The other jar will have the whole, uncrushed rosehips. These have been about 1/2 inch even ... but if you have larger...drool! Let me know how much you get. I may have to wait...but PM will follow if you have more than 1 quart worth. Crushed...doubles the volume a little.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never picked em er nuthin, mosly the birds eat um. I never spray them, never needed it and don't like to use that stuff anyhoo.

These are white, single Cherokee Rose bushes. I will hafta check on the size of the hips.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I've never picked em er nuthin, mosly the birds eat um. I never spray them, never needed it and don't like to use that stuff anyhoo.
> 
> These are white, single Cherokee Rose bushes. I will hafta check on the size of the hips.


No need, size is exactly what I remember:
http://www.motherearthliving.com/cooking-methods/hiphip.aspx#axzz2YxOI4sDV

Hmmm...prepared juice can be stored frozen for a year. Hi friend. <snicker!>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> No need, size is exactly what I remember:
> http://www.motherearthliving.com/cooking-methods/hiphip.aspx#axzz2YxOI4sDV
> 
> Hmmm...prepared juice can be stored frozen for a year. Hi friend. <snicker!>


Guess ah betr start keepin trac o my hyps huh? I've always noticed them but just left them for the birds. They don't get red until Fall so it'll be a while fo Ai start gatherin. When the rain lets up I think I will go out and see how they look though. My whole yard is flooded so I have to wade throug ankle deep water to get to them.

That site you sent me said they are good for urinary tract and here I been buyin cranberry juice and tablets fer that!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm not sure if they are the same sort of hips, but back when the world was black and white, school children used to collect them to make vitamin C for poor children. I think that was from WW2


When I was at skool menny menny years ago, we used to open the hips and put the seeds down uther kids backs, cos thay made them itch-- nasty child that i woz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> When I was at skool menny menny years ago, we used to open the hips and put the seeds down uther kids backs, cos thay made them itch-- nasty child that i woz


I don't member seein rose hips when I wer n scuul. Prolly cus all the rose flowas cot cutted orf ter mek bukeys.

I dunt cut my roses now but the cherokee ones make hips but I dunt member seein em on the udder roses out to the back. I hafta go look an see. but not til atter this here rayn stops cus I getn tard o waden in ta water whot has fluded me yard.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I don't member seein rose hips when I wer n scuul. Prolly cus all the rose flowas cot cutted orf ter mek bukeys.
> 
> I dunt cut my roses now but the cherokee ones make hips but I dunt member seein em on the udder roses out to the back. I hafta go look an see. but not til atter this here rayn stops cus I getn tard o waden in ta water whot has fluded me yard.


youse lukkee to having rayne, we hear in England iz having zee hot wevva and I haff to warter de garden awl da tyme, Ladie Lotsie iz lukkee she haz the mayde to warter her garden


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Ifytu agry, dyu wont tu djoin us. Wi iz haidin frum de gramar plice
> 
> x :thumbup:


dunt fergit tho if yoo joyne us yoo haff ter bring dgin and goosegogs de gramma pleece dunt no ware we arr, yoo must kum in dizgize as well too aswell


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I been herin bout da hete wave ober der. I sur wishin aye cud blo sum o dis here rayne ova to yuse ones. My cah gotten stuk inna mud in my drive. N I haf ta wady in wata to mah ankls to go outinna yad. sum my plants dun drownded! An aye eben hadda brung sum o da air plants indoors cuz dem was genin mold onem an de blossoms was meltin.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Idea for next year...depending on soil type - (type pending) Peppers, mints, tomatos...ALL love extra water. Right now you can only depend on the mint family.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Idea for next year...depending on soil type - (type pending) Peppers, mints, tomatos...ALL love extra water. Right now you can only depend on the mint family.


I awready grow peppers n maters (but two much water and the mater plants will rot n the maters will split) also they don't set new maters if the temp is too hot - such as in Florida summers. They are a fall and spring crop here. I used to grow mint but it died out and I can't seem to re-establish it so I gave up.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I awready grow peppers n maters (but two much water and the mater plants will rot n the maters will split) also they don't set new maters if the temp is too hot - such as in Florida summers. They are a fall and spring crop here. I used to grow mint but it died out and I can't seem to re-establish it so I gave up.


Watt species of peppers? Sew Eye'll ha' ta' get mint seeds. Still early 'nuff! Am thunk 'bout short carrots too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I djust members rose ips powder for de itching dowun bak. Problum woz me bruvvers did eat ter me


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Gud noos fer terdei. Ai woz guuglin fer add vice bout wot de heck tu du bout mai gadden witch iz sortuv weist aigh wen di nais boyz kun raun un asks iffn ai wonts dun fer dedd cheep. ai sez yess un naowe mutch betterer. Seivs mi trai in wen ai izz notts veri stron.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

iiiiiz sew blumming ot ere ai iz wilting laik e rowuse. Mai hips wheel bi owkase dough. Dey woruk


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gud noos fer terdei. Ai woz guuglin fer add vice bout wot de heck tu du bout mai gadden witch iz sortuv weist aigh wen di nais boyz kun raun un asks iffn ai wonts dun fer dedd cheep. ai sez yess un naowe mutch betterer. Seivs mi trai in wen ai izz notts veri stron.


Dat iz verr gut nooze bowt yore gaddern, he verr gud boyze for tydieng fore yoo, yoo canna do itt wen youze nott stwong nuff-- oh fort ied tel yoo mie frend haz givened mie a pott of dgin djam bloomin luvli on sloenz and kreem


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iiiiiz sew blumming ot ere ai iz wilting laik e rowuse. Mai hips wheel bi owkase dough. Dey woruk


If youz sew ot mie luvli, haz yoo got oneuv dem fannyfingz wot blowe de aeir rownd yure rume, ie got mein blowin rownd mie leggs it be luvly, iem knot lykin diss ot wevva eevver


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> If youz sew ot mie luvli, haz yoo got oneuv dem fannyfingz wot blowe de aeir rownd yure rume, ie got mein blowin rownd mie leggs it be luvly, iem knot lykin diss ot wevva eevver


I gots tu ev dem fanny fings wot swizzell, un ai ha dem sinkronized. Fur momment dunt keir bowt lekkie.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nau mai gadden dunt luke laik summat aut ov ikkel ause on prayerie, ai kun gets to cloves lain. I did fixem mai worshin mashin orl bai missen di uvver wiik en nau kun gett orl mai patts wirks kwillet on lain!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dun tellz mi baut goose gog djamm. Mai nebbour iz bruing de elderr flour wain yums yums


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dun tellz mi baut goose gog djamm. Mai nebbour iz bruing de elderr flour wain yums yums


i got tu dem fannyfings butt dint wanna brag, i got GDIN jamm not goosegog, wye yoo no lissen-- yoo gett eldarflour weine soe wee bee hokay four freshmunts in de attik-- u gorreni kaek


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> i got tu dem fannyfings butt dint wanna brag, i got GDIN jamm not goosegog, wye yoo no lissen-- yoo gett eldarflour weine soe wee bee hokay four freshmunts in de attik-- u gorreni kaek


i no spikka yore kowud. is dgin jamm same us GDIM djam or iz de djars woth us drinkz aut ev harharhar

i gotta kaek wot iiz hole meul en orl brann. kips u reggularr ol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ol = lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> i no spikka yore kowud. is dgin jamm same us GDIM djam or iz de djars woth us drinkz aut ev harharhar
> 
> i gotta kaek wot iiz hole meul en orl brann. kips u reggularr ol


know-- not gjim gjams wot youz ware inn kipp, nore gdin inn djam jarz-- it be jamb flayvered wiv gdin wot yoo put on dem skonekaeks wiv da clouted kreem frum kernworl, yoo haff to getda dikshunry owt if yoo dunt rememer the koed


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> know-- not gjim gjams wot youz ware inn kipp, nore gdin inn djam jarz-- it be jamb flayvered wiv gdin wot yoo put on dem skonekaeks wiv da clouted kreem frum kernworl, yoo haff to getda dikshunry owt if yoo dunt rememer the koed


oi u, nun uv yore tcheek. Hokays ai gerrit - laik marr mee layde wiv da wisky un stuffs. ooh ai kud du wive de skons un kloted kreem un djam. Mebbi ail treet missen inn Kornworl :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oi u, nun uv yore tcheek. Hokays ai gerrit - laik marr mee layde wiv da wisky un stuffs. ooh ai kud du wive de skons un kloted kreem un djam. Mebbi ail treet missen inn Kornworl :thumbup:


nah den, nah den,doontcheak yer elderz, elst yull gerra klowt wi me dishe clorf, yess itz lyke maermalayde butt wi dgin. treet thasen to sum skonz n djam and kernish kweem wen yure daoewn that their kornishlande


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> nah den, nah den,doontcheak yer elderz, elst yull gerra klowt wi me dishe clorf, yess itz lyke maermalayde butt wi dgin. treet thasen to sum skonz n djam and kernish kweem wen yure daoewn that their kornishlande


ai as biin sitin on de norty stepp fer tchikin yu

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai as biin sitin on de norty stepp fer tchikin yu
> 
> :thumbup:


kum on -yer kan kum off norty steppe neow, run owt ter the okey man vann and gett thasen a grate biggun wiv razz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Errrm - long think, consult code dictionary. Then..... thank you!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oi u, nun uv yore tcheek. Hokays ai gerrit - laik marr mee layde wiv da wisky un stuffs. ooh ai kud du wive de skons un kloted kreem un djam. Mebbi ail treet missen inn Kornworl :thumbup:


OOO I du luv sconz n kreem n djams.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OOO I du luv sconz n kreem n djams.


Well ladie lostie az got sum in de atik,yoo wil haff to bring da djam and kreem, i lyke goosegog flavoer and m'laydie lykes strorberi e--yoo kan chouse wot yeou lyke, donte let da pleese sea yoo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> OOO I du luv sconz n kreem n djams.


I hazz orderd de cook two meik sum. Shi betta urry up wiv dem orz sheel gett know pai diss mumf :thumbup:

Briin aise coz eet iz ott, ott, ott in mai attik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I hazz orderd de cook two meik sum. Shi betta urry up wiv dem orz sheel gett know pai diss mumf :thumbup:
> 
> Briin aise coz eet iz ott, ott, ott in mai attik


eye woz kumin in me cozzie wot me mam knitid fer mei eniwayzse itt worra bit big fer mee wen shi knittid itso itt wyl stil fit mei, az cuck med dem skonez yett


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> eye woz kumin in me cozzie wot me mam knitid fer mei eniwayzse itt worra bit big fer mee wen shi knittid itso itt wyl stil fit mei, az cuck med dem skonez yett


Did yor cozziez forl daun yor ankels wen eet gott wett?

Cook? Owe shi ad bettterr dunn dem. ail ring de bel sew ai ken arsk de made

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I is gat stormbarys in mae freiser wot i piked a fu weaks go an thar be a blooobary ferm ner me wot let usn pik. But i niver maed djam. kin yor mayed mak it ifn aye brang ta baryes? I wil brang xtra djin to flaevor t (good wit rum too lol). sshhh dem pleez snekin roun latly boot i got blak kertins up so dem kint sii in mae howze.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I is gat stormbarys in mae freiser wot i piked a fu weaks go an thar be a blooobary ferm ner me wot let usn pik. But i niver maed djam. kin yor mayed mak it ifn aye brang ta baryes? I wil brang xtra djin to flaevor t (good wit rum too lol). sshhh dem pleez snekin roun latly boot i got blak kertins up so dem kint sii in mae howze.


Blak kertins iz veri gud aidea. essums perleeze, loadsa beriiz. glenni nose dem kukkin tings, un haen meik a de djam. Oh un avv u de citruss frooit? Kaen u bringz in parcell, en gett fru de pattrolls Iffn not ai haz sum frum Eeetalia land, but nott freysh - fer cacks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Blak kertins iz veri gud aidea. essums perleeze, loadsa beriiz. glenni nose dem kukkin tings, un haen meik a de djam. Oh un avv u de citruss frooit? Kaen u bringz in parcell, en gett fru de pattrolls Iffn not ai haz sum frum Eeetalia land, but nott freysh - fer cacks.


Aie gats citris in my beck but not laeke mos pipple no. it be calomandron and be sower lyke liman but tayst kindr laek tangryne. them reel gut in pie lyk liman maraeng. is them ok? uderwyse i kin get sum frum the pak house but it mite be hardor to sneek pasd poleezes.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dem wuns u got dere soun goon. wud meik good ceetruss maraeng pai


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dem wuns u got dere soun goon. wud meik good ceetruss maraeng pai


missellen can bring da marangue, i luv that, shee mite be a good cooker if she iz shee can bee ower kook in de atik and yoo can sak da mayde sshhh don tell her else shee want compustatshun and bak pay


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai made wil gow wen shis towuld az shi owunli wurks cashh inn and un wot shi steels frum de wain celler. si ai kips u tchek onn deese fings. missellen kan kum bi hur bos en meik her do orl de harrd werk


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai iz gunna go tu slip inda attik naw. No boddy weik me up wiv de snorrin ore de parrty ing or aisle bee kross. un ai wonts scones fer mi brekkfust sew luke tsharp


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai made wil gow wen shis towuld az shi owunli wurks cashh inn and un wot shi steels frum de wain celler. si ai kips u tchek onn deese fings. missellen kan kum bi hur bos en meik her do orl de harrd werk


Thatt made iz orrid suner shiz gon de betta, i ope she dun go n tell dem poleece ware we are, wy dont we putt her in de andersun sheltar and lett da meeces byte er, thenn we kan put dem on a bowt to sum forren land, missellen wil lyke werkin in yore atik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai iz gunna go tu slip inda attik naw. No boddy weik me up wiv de snorrin ore de parrty ing or aisle bee kross. un ai wonts scones fer mi brekkfust sew luke tsharp


yes m'ladie we wil bring da skonez fore yore brekkfust and da nise cuppa erb tee nite nite slip tite x I ave capterd da mayde and gaggled er with sum duk taype


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Thatt made iz orrid suner shiz gon de betta, i ope she dun go n tell dem poleece ware we are, wy dont we putt her in de andersun sheltar and lett da meeces byte er, thenn we kan put dem on a bowt to sum forren land, missellen wil lyke werkin in yore atik


whooo - Misellen dun lak workin nohow. she is reetyrd fum dat wurk stuf. sides yu aynt never tryde her kukin er yu wunt tink bout havn her do eet. she be gud at makin mayd wurk tho.

I am a speshulistt on fast/convenience/no cookin needed fuds.



I do Mistery Shopin sos I kin get dem free meels what I dunt hafta cook. :lol:

sshhh dun let dem der pohleez no bout dis er dem will find me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks to the spare strawberries...We have fresh jam to be made. I'll need pint sized jars, 8 cup measuring cup/4 quart sauce pan, granulated sugar, salt, top of stove/microwave oven. I am allowing for resources THERE! If microwave oven available - will be prepared faster. 8-12 hours cool-down/refrigeration will help with jelling.

I can do blueberries with no difficulty either. <G> I just got through making some, which - because of the humidity, took a little longer to heat today.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> whooo - Misellen dun lak workin nohow. she is reetyrd fum dat wurk stuf. sides yu aynt never tryde her kukin er yu wunt tink bout havn her do eet. she be gud at makin mayd wurk tho.
> 
> I am a speshulistt on fast/convenience/no cookin needed fuds.
> 
> ...


free meelz sownd verri good, we will awl go mistry shppin and fill ladee losties attik with dem shee gud to us and hydez us frum dem pohleez we will suprize her wiv it hope shee got mycroliteovven to cook the salid


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nau u az wokken mi yup wiv yor tchit tchat. oo ai iz grumpi, bloomin ot egen.

Lotsa peepul goez mystry shoppin nier hier, dei weyurr bigg cowuts un putt deir tchopin unner neef sew iz mistry tu kasheer.Boy dem leidis - eeven di big leidiz - iz guud ut djumpin kawnter tu stop em.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nau u az wokken mi yup wiv yor tchit tchat. oo ai iz grumpi, bloomin ot egen.
> 
> Lotsa peepul goez mystry shoppin nier hier, dei weyurr bigg cowuts un putt deir tchopin unner neef sew iz mistry tu kasheer.Boy dem leidis - eeven di big leidiz - iz guud ut djumpin kawnter tu stop em.


oo dunt b grumpee, set thasen dahn , getcha fanny's a swerlin n ave a nyce iced tee wiv nem erbs in, u dunt avta wurry boet kukin we mek yoo a nyce dinna wiv eyeskeem tu foller, i just erd the eyeskreem vann playin nem greansleavez so i nip owt n gett sum


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooooh, ai haz gott sum Ramadan eyescreem in da friizer. Wel, mebbes not Ramadan, but is nais Kulfi. Aisle av e luke


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooooh, ai haz gott sum Ramadan eyescreem in da friizer. Wel, mebbes not Ramadan, but is nais Kulfi. Aisle av e luke


didya fynde sum inyer frizer, am goin over co-op itt onlee bee akross mie road verie andy-- to get wonn uv dem sombrairoze lolliez
fermiz dinna kuz iei lyke tu eet elfie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh ai iz posh tu. ai haz got co-op rounda de bend (in de rowud) that iz wear de pipul du di miisteri shop ing. Lol dey ave de redd bull on offur en ai dowunts laik di teyust alott butt iit az loadsa caffiine. Ded elthi fer mi xxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh ai iz posh tu. ai haz got co-op rounda de bend (in de rowud) that iz wear de pipul du di miisteri shop ing. Lol dey ave de redd bull on offur en ai dowunts laik di teyust alott butt iit az loadsa caffiine. Ded elthi fer mi xxx


Dun dwink de reddbuk makes yoo goze wappy, my coop baykes bred on pwemissiz smelz luvli burri karnt aford it i like dem contintale croysennts wiv choklit spred but gorra saeve munnee fer me dgin ie mite put big ferr cowt onn and go mistri shopin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dun dwink de reddbuk makes yoo goze wappy, my coop baykes bred on pwemissiz smelz luvli burri karnt aford it i like dem contintale croysennts wiv choklit spred but gorra saeve munnee fer me dgin ie mite put big ferr cowt onn and go mistri shopin


redbulle meks u woppy? ow dat ik splanes itt. Mai coop getz de brd in but iz fresh. I sumtaims get de redoosed bagg etts fur mai bois. BUT ai kun tels yer ai dunnoes wot dey putts in dem butt mai stoopid dawg faund wun en caried eet howum den berryid itt. Free mumfs letter he dugged eat up ergens un eet luked de seim sept fur bitt ev muk.

ai eez kipping howuld uv mai munny keis ai a tu leaes di contri kwiks. ai ha mi pisspot reddi


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> redbulle meks u woppy? ow dat ik splanes itt. Mai coop getz de brd in but iz fresh. I sumtaims get de redoosed bagg etts fur mai bois. BUT ai kun tels yer ai dunnoes wot dey putts in dem butt mai stoopid dawg faund wun en caried eet howum den berryid itt. Free mumfs letter he dugged eat up ergens un eet luked de seim sept fur bitt ev muk.
> 
> ai eez kipping howuld uv mai munny keis ai a tu leaes di contri kwiks. ai ha mi pisspot reddi


leave da conti? why und ware yoo go,wayte fer mee av gorra found me pisseporte , fink dogg mite av eated it sou haff to get mann frum licker shoppe ter mayka nooun fer mie, ee mayke muneshyne dgin too aswell pleeze wayte fer mee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Liiv de kuntri? Yes um gowing tu getta sloe bowut tu Tchaina


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wear dat gennie gone? i fink shi az gott lorst in de powust.Aill ave tu gou tu de losted properti offis nau


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wear dat gennie gone? i fink shi az gott lorst in de powust.Aill ave tu gou tu de losted properti offis nau


Ei not lorst ie elpin Alunn Titmouse doo da gardin, ee payze mee wyth dgin.ee bit ov a spratt kuz ee dunno weads frum flours


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ei not lorst ie elpin Alunn Titmouse doo da gardin, ee payze mee wyth dgin.ee bit ov a spratt kuz ee dunno weads frum flours


ee groewz appuls to sennd tu chinar


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ei not lorst ie elpin Alunn Titmouse doo da gardin, ee payze mee wyth dgin.ee bit ov a spratt kuz ee dunno weads frum flours


Frum wot aiv ird uv Alain de Titchymouse i duz now di wid kwait wel. u dun bi keirful raund im, ii ix seks madd un nowun iz seif.

Blu iz lokked up


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Frum wot aiv ird uv Alain de Titchymouse i duz now di wid kwait wel. u dun bi keirful raund im, ii ix seks madd un nowun iz seif.
> 
> Blu iz lokked up


Oo fanx fore de warnin ee rites filfy buks eive ird, fink ee mite be peedofile


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ee groewz appuls to sennd tu chinar


den deyz fillems upps wiv dangermouse tings un flogg em uvver plaices. Tiz err wel nowun fakkt.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oo fanx fore de warnin ee rites filfy buks eive ird, fink ee mite be peedofile


ai nevver reds dem buks butt ave erred dey wud mekk gud fur till tizer. Un iffen i peas en de file den itt muste bi feefti shayduz uv rust bai nau


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

The dog is looking nervous. he thinks I mite be cryin butt ai am laffin fit tu bust


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> den deyz fillems upps wiv dangermouse tings un flogg em uvver plaices. Tiz err wel nowun fakkt.


yESS ITT SHUDN'T BEE ALOWED, YOO NO AWL DE FAKKTS CUZ YOO bin too that chyna lande, wy yoo lokt blu up wee nead im to fryten dem poleece


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yESS ITT SHUDN'T BEE ALOWED, YOO NO AWL DE FAKKTS CUZ YOO bin too that chyna lande, wy yoo lokt blu up wee nead im to fryten dem poleece


Pease onn da fyle and ee woent bee abul to publishe that filfy sixx buk ee shud bee arestid, ieve erd eez a reet goer


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> free meelz sownd verri good, we will awl go mistry shppin and fill ladee losties attik with dem shee gud to us and hydez us frum dem pohleez we will suprize her wiv it hope shee got mycroliteovven to cook the salid


I hope so too, thim salid mak us sik if no kooked gud.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nau u az wokken mi yup wiv yor tchit tchat. oo ai iz grumpi, bloomin ot egen.
> 
> Lotsa peepul goez mystry shoppin nier hier, dei weyurr bigg cowuts un putt deir tchopin unner neef sew iz mistry tu kasheer.Boy dem leidis - eeven di big leidiz - iz guud ut djumpin kawnter tu stop em.


Hmmm dot inerestin wae fer mistry shopin. Lidl difrentt here but if we has ta stae hided fum gamar pleeze fer tu lawng mebbe we shud try that nue wae. I dun thunkin mistry shop cumpnys wud pay us tho.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I hope so too, thim salid mak us sik if no kooked gud.


Eye useually cook de salid four at leest 2 ours wee dont wants to be sik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yESS ITT SHUDN'T BEE ALOWED, YOO NO AWL DE FAKKTS CUZ YOO bin too that chyna lande, wy yoo lokt blu up wee nead im to fryten dem poleece


Ai lokked Blu up koz nuffin iz seif wid da Titelmouse mann erownd. un iffn bloo iz hinter fear red wiv bai dat reet gower i wont bi ebbul tu frit nowun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hmmm dot inerestin wae fer mistry shopin. Lidl difrentt here but if we has ta stae hided fum gamar pleeze fer tu lawng mebbe we shud try that nue wae. I dun thunkin mistry shop cumpnys wud pay us tho.


wel eet iz bested tu du eat youren wei fust. den iffn tings gett veri ard wii mait av tu knitt de big cowuts n trai di rongg wei.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eye useually cook de salid four at leest 2 ours wee dont wants to be sik


u iz confuzzlin saladd wiv brussell sprauts wot u kook fer Chismus. Dey nid ter go onn di boy ull in Novemberry


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Ai lokked Blu up koz nuffin iz seif wid da Titelmouse mann erownd. un iffn bloo iz hinter fear red wiv bai dat reet gower i wont bi ebbul tu frit nowun


Aiez gorra gett me ed doewn sune --upp erly termoroo dey pik me oop att 7.00 to get to that Burningum, That tittle maoews wud hinterfear wiv enyfink gud jobb u lokt Blu up, ee mite ave gon fer old tittlemeowsez taeters


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eye useually cook de salid four at leest 2 ours wee dont wants to be sik


eet ix owkei baut di salid mizellin n glenny coz ai av sum sprei wot meiks de saladd gud tu eet wiv nou kukker. And eat mekks salid glo in de dark sew we kan see - evin iff salid iz een ower stummiks.
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u iz confuzzlin saladd wiv brussell sprauts wot u kook fer Chismus. Dey nid ter go onn di boy ull in Novemberry


aha, dats whye mie sprauts dun tayste eny gud will haff too member dat


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye pray tha' we'ens don' be a'usin' de lingo when Eye be cooking. Ha' 'nuff fun a-keepin' track of Southern dictionary an' standard cooking rules. <G> Not much 'plaining...just unnerstand one Dictionary at a time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Spekin o nitten, I don seme ter be getn mooch dun dese dayze. spendin tu mush tyme on innernette. laffin sew harge I ca nt see tu nit enywae.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiez gorra gett me ed doewn sune --upp erly termoroo dey pik me oop att 7.00 to get to that Burningum, That tittle maoews wud hinterfear wiv enyfink gud jobb u lokt Blu up, ee mite ave gon fer old tittlemeowsez taeters


u go restt nau, koz u haz bigg dei ter morrow. I won't tell anyone it's your grandson's graduation
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gess I bettir go fin sum fud fer my dawg. he tryin to chew my niten bag nou. see ebody latir.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Spekin o nitten, I don seme ter be getn mooch dun dese dayze. spendin tu mush tyme on innernette. laffin sew harge I ca nt see tu nit enywae.


 u iz laffin harud two? yess iz problum wiv mee. I done near gonn un orlmost add orl soruts uv akksidents.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eet ix owkei baut di salid mizellin n glenny coz ai av sum sprei wot meiks de saladd gud tu eet wiv nou kukker. And eat mekks salid glo in de dark sew we kan see - evin iff salid iz een ower stummiks.
> :thumbup:


ware yoo gettin thatt sprie frum i kud doo wiv sum to sayve mie leckky bil kuz me two fanniz av bun swerlin awl daie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gess I bettir go fin sum fud fer my dawg. he tryin to chew my niten bag nou. see ebody latir.


 :thumbup: tekk cayur


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye pray tha' we'ens don' be a'usin' de lingo when Eye be cooking. Ha' 'nuff fun a-keepin' track of Southern dictionary an' standard cooking rules. <G> Not much 'plaining...just unnerstand one Dictionary at a time.


kum to de attik ande wee will teech yoo da code


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ware yoo gettin thatt sprie frum i kud doo wiv sum to sayve mie leckky bil kuz me two fanniz av bun swerlin awl daie


I dowunt fink dere iz an anserr tu datt wun. Gow bedd afors ai bustt mai gutts

:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> u iz confuzzlin saladd wiv brussell sprauts wot u kook fer Chismus. Dey nid ter go onn di boy ull in Novemberry


Now we're getting some-ware! All you need is water, butter, sprouts, and salt. Serving ware is a given. Southern style is nice.

Now...not in the same day of course:
Rutabaga, coleslaw salad, some rolls/biscuits...and cookies. Jams, spicy meat mixture - Spanish rice, etc.

Ahh...cocoa powder for decadent desserts...I can make refrigerator fudge or cooked...please choose refrigerator <G>. Tree nuts of choice can be added.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> kum to de attik ande wee will teech yoo da code


My butler speaks da Queen's Inglish. He will explain orl in dew korse.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u go restt nau, koz u haz bigg dei ter morrow. I won't tell anyone it's your grandson's graduation
> :thumbup:


sshh dun tel eniboddi ware ize goin, dun fink ie gett to slip it be to ott slip tite thasen n iell tel you awl abowt itt wen ie get bak x x No gigglin in bedd hav tennas reddy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now we're getting some-ware! All you need is water, butter, sprouts, and salt. Serving ware is a given. Southern style is nice.
> 
> Now...not in the same day of course:
> Rutabaga, coleslaw salad, some rolls/biscuits...and cookies. Jams, spicy meat mixture - Spanish rice, etc.
> ...


Is rutabaga what we call swede or is it turnip? Spicy meat mixture like stuffing for Turkey? Tree nuts? Fridge fudge sounds good


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Is rutabaga what we call swede or is it turnip? Spicy meat mixture like stuffing for Turkey? Tree nuts? Fridge fudge sounds good


rutabaga iz roobarb yer daft mayre-- neow ieve neerly ad de aksidunt wiv laf nite nite x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now we're getting some-ware! All you need is water, butter, sprouts, and salt. Serving ware is a given. Southern style is nice.
> 
> Now...not in the same day of course:
> Rutabaga, coleslaw salad, some rolls/biscuits...and cookies. Jams, spicy meat mixture - Spanish rice, etc.
> ...


Thanks for these yumee recipes kaixi they sound great


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> rutabaga iz roobarb yer daft mayre-- neow ieve neerly ad de aksidunt wiv laf nite nite x


stoppitt n gowe tu bedd, silee sossidge xxxxxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> rutabaga iz roobarb yer daft mayre-- neow ieve neerly ad de aksidunt wiv laf nite nite x


Iff'n I meant rhubarb...which is a dessert item...I would have stated rhubarb...THIS is a reddish stalk, minus the leaves...often cooked with sugar, strawberries, a little salt...served in a pie shell (whipped cream on top people???).

Lostie has it correct that Rutabaga is a LARGE turnip. Often served in the Netherlands (last recorded cooking show on WFYI here). Eye dun got introduced to Rutabaga while young. Either Parsnips or Rutabaga is great cooked with beef.

Made the happy choice of using the Rutabaga with some beef or hamburger when cooking when I was 7 or 8. Dad even liked it. Won't be serving multi times in one week like carrots...but onc't awhile!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Back to the subject Kaixxie. I'm guessing that peanuts are ground nuts and almonds, walnuts and such are tree nuts? They don't get much chance to grow in leeds, and I dont think I've heard the term tree nuts before.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Ok, rutabaga is turnip - the big ones. We call the small whitish more delicate ones swedes. My family ikes carrot and turnip mash - like potato mash.

Rhubarb is a fruit. I live in the "Rhubarb Triangle", a bit of Northern England where the very delicate early rhubarb grows - and is much prized by fancy chefs, even the French ones


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

And we have roast parsnips, as well as roast meat for traditional sunday dinner, and pretty much always for Chismuss dinner


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You are definitely appointed cook for de attik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

okays iz bedtaim fer mi tu. Ai dint gett gude slip las nait kos is sew hott. Problim iz eets eevin hotter two nait butt ai must gett sum sliip. xxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eye useually cook de salid four at leest 2 ours wee dont wants to be sik


jus ta weay I laik t. Med well dun. yous a guid kook.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Back to the subject Kaixxie. I'm guessing that peanuts are ground nuts and almonds, walnuts and such are tree nuts? They don't get much chance to grow in leeds, and I dont think I've heard the term tree nuts before.


U is rite Lostie. peanuts gro inna ground n other onses grou inna tree. I not shur when dem startidin a callin um thetawaway but its bin awhile nou.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Rhubarb is also known as that yummy stuff. When I was a little girl my neighbor had a patch of it right up against our fence. They never used it but wouldn't let anyone have any. I used to reach through the fence and grab stalks of it. I told my mom he gave it to me so she would cook it for me. A goils gotta du wot a goils gotta du. Ima a lot older and a hole lot bigger nou but I still luv the stuff and I guess its my punishment for steelin wen I was little cuz it wont grow ware I lives nou I has ta by it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> okays iz bedtaim fer mi tu. Ai dint gett gude slip las nait kos is sew hott. Problim iz eets eevin hotter two nait butt ai must gett sum sliip. xxxx


Chamomile will guarantee restful thoughts. Gute Naben!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> okays iz bedtaim fer mi tu. Ai dint gett gude slip las nait kos is sew hott. Problim iz eets eevin hotter two nait butt ai must gett sum sliip. xxxx


Lostie, turn orf the computator an go ta bed. thas whut i be gonna do rite now. nite-nite.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Live and let live community? Hah! I've received many nasty PM's, one that even said my parents should have aborted me. Ha ha, I'm sure they would have if it had been legal back then. I was taught to always spell words correctly. There are online dictionaries for those unsure of how to spell a word. As a former technical editor and proofreader, I retain the habit of correcting misspelled words. Care to enjoy my company? I think not. I thought my family of origin was bad, but they have never been as nasty to me as some of you have.


Why do you always get personal! -- Yes I agree - you do correct everyone. Maybe if you read the posts here you might learn that people don't like it. No one has been nasty to you -- you join in with a nasty post as per usual.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Why do you always get personal! -- Yes I agree - you do correct everyone. Maybe if you read the posts here you might learn that people don't like it. No one has been nasty to you -- you join in with a nasty post as per usual.


 :thumbup: Thas rite. :!:


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Got to say, this gets on my nerves almost as much as the grammar police, ain't it a good job we have an unwatchable button?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

tryalot said:


> Got to say, this gets on my nerves almost as much as the grammar police, ain't it a good job we have an unwatchable button?


 :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

tryalot said:


> Got to say, this gets on my nerves almost as much as the grammar police, ain't it a good job we have an unwatchable button?


Yup, an I uses tha buttun a lot.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yup, an I uses tha buttun a lot.


lol, i woz gladd tu faind dat button. Now i av haxidentally blokked KP sew ai av tu gow un look. Getts mi out uv sum trubbl sommtaims.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

The Queen likes Damson Gin. Shi laiks er likker


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I's kud du dat tu but dis is moor fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


Amen!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> The Queen likes Damson Gin. Shi laiks er likker


Yes I read where the Queen lykes dansun dgin, she nose wots gud, hmm dat remyndes me fink I betta have a dwop to selebrayte mie boyz sukksess


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Amen!


Yayyy! Urry Kane is ere, un shi iz gud att tcheisin de gramma poliz ewei :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I read where the Queen lykes dansun dgin, she nose wots gud, hmm dat remyndes me fink I betta have a dwop to selebrayte mie boyz sukksess


Yor boy dunn gud graduatting lik zat. ai iz gowing tu mai boyz graddy dis weakened. ail tek pitchers uv di luvverli seenary un sume uv dee fodder dere.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've been practicing with my new camera - this time I won't let anyone "borrow" it from me. It's on charge, but I've been tekkin sum uv Bloo, mai doggie. Hi lukes veri pissed orf.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=Glenlady]Yes I read where the Queen lykes dansun dgin, she nose wots gud, hmm dat remyndes me fink I betta have a dwop to selebrayte mie boyz sukksess[/quote]

eize sittin inn da nood neow wiv me fanny twerlin,thenn iez kum to de attik kuz ie knead sum ov dat stoo wot yoo and Kaxie laydee mayde wiv dat sweede stuff wot lux lyke roobarb


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dowunt tel evverywun bawt wot u is upped tu els wi mait av mor dan grama please two wuri bout. Kaixxi iz de kook, bett shis dun gon lottsa dlishus stuf


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dowunt tel evverywun bawt wot u is upped tu els wi mait av mor dan grama please two wuri bout. Kaixxi iz de kook, bett shis dun gon lottsa dlishus stuf


yess shee bee a velly gud kooker,wunder iff shee lykes Brooce Spwinfeels, tryalotduzz ee gud singerer, ie kud bwing mie gittar n wee kud av da singsong in da neued


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yess shee bee a velly gud kooker,wunder iff shee lykes Brooce Spwinfeels, tryalotduzz ee gud singerer, ie kud bwing mie gittar n wee kud av da singsong in da neued


wee kud sing innyore gardin inn da neued now yuv gott ridded of awl da weads, da poleese wud awl runawye kuz det bee frkund


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yess shee bee a velly gud kooker,wunder iff shee lykes Brooce Spwinfeels, tryalotduzz ee gud singerer, ie kud bwing mie gittar n wee kud av da singsong in da neued


aid ravver tsing Poll Mack Kartmee songuz. Laik di longge un whine din rowud dat leeds me tu yor attik. Summat laik dat. Iz ebowt Leeds enni ways


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aid ravver tsing Poll Mack Kartmee songuz. Laik di longge un whine din rowud dat leeds me tu yor attik. Summat laik dat. Iz ebowt Leeds enni ways


oo are i lyke dat song,i luv dem beeklez, dey kud joyne uss and sing rownd uz twerling fannies to keao kool


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo are i lyke dat song,i luv dem beeklez, dey kud joyne uss and sing rownd uz twerling fannies to keao kool


off to bed this minnit or ail bi affter u wiv a wett ditch cloff. Sea yew in t'morrow. aiz offn tu bed soone, dint sip wel las nait - dint tri ard inuff :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayyy! Urry Kane is ere, un shi iz gud att tcheisin de gramma poliz ewei :thumbup:


I can chase them away, but I'm afraid I'm having a devil of a time figuring out what you are all saying! The combination of phonetic spelling and non American accents have me flummoxed.

Please save me room in the hideaway so if I ever can get across the pond I can join you all.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I can chase them away, but I'm afraid I'm having a devil of a time figuring out what you are all saying! The combination of phonetic spelling and non American accents have me flummoxed.
> 
> Please save me room in the hideaway so if I ever can get across the pond I can join you all.


yew kan djoin uz eni taim u nid, wheel mayk u nais bedd fur yew un wheel hav funn 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane - at times my attic has so many visitors it actually covers several time zones. Plenty of room


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

OK iz mai bedtaim now. Goodnight all xxxxx


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hurricane - at times my attic has so many visitors it actually covers several time zones. Plenty of room


Ok. Good to know. I'll work on figurin owt yer accents. D'ya think my Bahstn one'll be a problm? I tend ta drop r's and put them in odd places and drop g's too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

weeze kwikut that yule bi owkay enniwei iz funni wen wii get sumfing wrong. nie nite xxxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Ok. Good to know. I'll work on figurin owt yer accents. D'ya think my Bahstn one'll be a problm? I tend ta drop r's and put them in odd places and drop g's too.


Eye fail ta' see the problem. I foller the Southern lexicon...and s'mp'n of the hill people. The only time I go to straight English is to talk 'bout food. No poisoning 'lowed on MY watch! <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eye fink iz orl mannidgerbal.wen gleni gowes sili ai kan giv u trans layshun, less tis bestt nott tu


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

It's when the punctuation goes haywire that eat is difficile


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine ... or your'n? Your'n Cockney/English/and other ... especially 5mmdpns lingo...requires thought.

More fun because we be happy! <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Mine ... or your'n? Your'n Cockney/English/and other ... especially 5mmdpns lingo...requires thought.
> 
> More fun because we be happy! <G>


hey Kaxxi, we know wot weer talkin abowt so hoo karez, we appee and lyke havvin fun, i kan speek proper if'n i want to but dont want to wyth yoo lot


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It's when the punctuation goes haywire that eat is difficile


why yoo puttin wire in da hay, dat be dayngeruss for de coues to munch on and itt wud gett stuk inn there teef


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> why yoo puttin wire in da hay, dat be dayngeruss for de coues to munch on and itt wud gett stuk inn there teef


 ai az just luke t owt un dere aint know cowuz. ai haff two weit furrem tu kum howm


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai az just luke t owt un dere aint know cowuz. ai haff two weit furrem tu kum howm


Gett yore Blu ter rownd em up wen yoo seezem , dey be kneading milkin in da coew shet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh oh, better goes clin the cow shet ups. wanna djoin me Iz nais n hot in dere ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh oh, better goes clin the cow shet ups. wanna djoin me Iz nais n hot in dere ......


ok , be rite over wiv me shuvvel, iem gud at shuvlin shett, ie'll bring me fannies so we can twerl em rownd the poor coewuz


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knot so sure Eye'm a'goin' ta' join in for more tis page. Could sugges' "Swamp cooler" for better effect on cooling down critters an' thee...but Eye'm not goin' ta' add TOO much on the deep end. :-o

Will be joining on next page...so's to keep a'hainting y'all.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I'm laughin too hahhd at your antics ta geht anythin done! Glenlady and Lostie you pair keep me gigglin. Hahhd ta concentrate.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I'm laughin too hahhd at your antics ta geht anythin done! Glenlady and Lostie you pair keep me gigglin. Hahhd ta concentrate.


We ayme to pleeze Hurricane, welcome to our house of fun-- think that woz one of Madness songs wozunt it.Losties havin trubbles with the ceow shet, so if'n yoo want to kum over wiv yer shuvell yoole bee moor than welkum to help sort itt. shee karnt pae yoo butt wil let yoo hyde frum dem darn poleece and giv yoo sum ospkalittee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> The Queen likes Damson Gin. Shi laiks er likker


Good fer hir. A wumin af er mi oun harte.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I read where the Queen lykes dansun dgin, she nose wots gud, hmm dat remyndes me fink I betta have a dwop to selebrayte mie boyz sukksess


Ahl jus haffta jine ya. Only a lil bit o that buttershotz wud be gud to. An mebbe sum captin Morgan spiced rum, Er mebbe - hic- ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayyy! Urry Kane is ere, un shi iz gud att tcheisin de gramma poliz ewei :thumbup:


Ooo airy kane kin I stic clouse to UUU cause dem der gimer pleeze aways afa me - n ta polical korec pleeze tu. I neid hep! :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I've been practicing with my new camera - this time I won't let anyone "borrow" it from me. It's on charge, but I've been tekkin sum uv Bloo, mai doggie. Hi lukes veri pissed orf.


Mi dawg Misty uster sie me comin wif ta kamora and tirn er face strait down ta ta grown and den tirn er bak ta mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I can chase them away, but I'm afraid I'm having a devil of a time figuring out what you are all saying! The combination of phonetic spelling and non American accents have me flummoxed.
> 
> Please save me room in the hideaway so if I ever can get across the pond I can join you all.


arry kaeney Uuu kin jine me wif a lil of der Mercan sowth n a lil kajins n a lil o watever accent livs nereta Uu. skery fing is afa wyle Uu sorta startz finkin dis waigh n thin Uu worit is Uu gona tawc dat-a-way to da naybers.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hurricane - at times my attic has so many visitors it actually covers several time zones. Plenty of room


its velly espandably.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

But airy kane dunt fergit yur pissapert in kase da Airprt pleeze wants ter si it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> why yoo puttin wire in da hay, dat be dayngeruss for de coues to munch on and itt wud gett stuk inn there teef


 :thumbup: Aye dun een ha a kumbac fer thisun. LOL LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh oh, better goes clin the cow shet ups. wanna djoin me Iz nais n hot in dere ......


N prolly luvly odiferous.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I'm laughin too hahhd at your antics ta geht anythin done! Glenlady and Lostie you pair keep me gigglin. Hahhd ta concentrate.


Thas awrite - I aint got nufin dun fer dayze now. even wen i was sposd to be wirkin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

NOTE: Kin you folkz tell that i dint sleep agin las nite?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> NOTE: Kin you folkz tell that i dint sleep agin las nite?


Hey missyellen yoo haff to kount dem sheeps and yool goe to sleap right kwik, yoo muste gett rested so yoo kan elp us c kleen Losties coew shets , sheez got dem spare shovvuls so dont wurry, shee mite give yoo sum damsundgin fore yor trubbel.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hey missyellen yoo haff to kount dem sheeps and yool goe to sleap right kwik, yoo muste gett rested so yoo kan elp us c kleen Losties coew shets , sheez got dem spare shovvuls so dont wurry, shee mite give yoo sum damsundgin fore yor trubbel.


Dunt neide sleip ta shuvol shets - mebbe beter wifout it. Anyhoo damsundgin kin mak up fer alot.

I no - less inwite der grimmer poleezes to jine us hin dis heir indevar. Mebbe so day kin shew usn da rite wei ta shuval shets :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hang on a minute, could be change the subject? I'm a bit delly cut in de stummick at de mo. (Seriously) un a fort wi woz torking bout a shed, not di uvver stuff.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dunt neide sleip ta shuvol shets - mebbe beter wifout it. Anyhoo damsundgin kin mak up fer alot.
> 
> I no - less inwite der grimmer poleezes to jine us hin dis heir indevar. Mebbe so day kin shew usn da rite wei ta shuval shets :lol:


okay letts invyte der grimma poleezes, dats awl thayz fit fore, thenn wenthay've kleened awl de shets wee kanput handykuffz on 'em and lok deminnda celler wivowt fude, laydee lostie willbe verry appee


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> We ayme to pleeze Hurricane, welcome to our house of fun-- think that woz one of Madness songs wozunt it.Losties havin trubbles with the ceow shet, so if'n yoo want to kum over wiv yer shuvell yoole bee moor than welkum to help sort itt. shee karnt pae yoo butt wil let yoo hyde frum dem darn poleece and giv yoo sum ospkalittee


I'd love to help, but I'm on the wrong side of the pond. :-(


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I'd love to help, but I'm on the wrong side of the pond. :-(


I know, butt we kan pweetend karnt we kuz weeze dafties. dat pond iz waaaey too bigg fore you to swimm.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I know, butt we kan pweetend karnt we kuz weeze dafties. dat pond iz waaaey too bigg fore you to swimm.


That it is. If I found a way across I'd bring tea, chocolate cake and a bit of rum and we could have ourselves a nice little party. I'd get a hold of a bit of gin for you Glenlady, I don't know what miss Lostie likes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> That it is. If I found a way across I'd bring tea, chocolate cake and a bit of rum and we could have ourselves a nice little party. I'd get a hold of a bit of gin for you Glenlady, I don't know what miss Lostie likes.


Oh yes, we kud have de luvly party, fink Lady Lostie is t total but shee lykes da erbal teez, wee kud have da gin and rum


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hang on a minute, could be change the subject? I'm a bit delly cut in de stummick at de mo. (Seriously) un a fort wi woz torking bout a shed, not di uvver stuff.


OK weuns will jus wok awae fum dat an let der gummer pleeze do it deyseffs. Dey da ony onses wot know how ta do it praper anyhoo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I'd love to help, but I'm on the wrong side of the pond. :-(


In our lil wuld, de pond dunt mene nuffin. Just come jine us in yo hedd. Thas whar mos of us is anyhou. It be a gud wuld tu de grimmer poleezes is kep kontayned. :?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OK weuns will jus wok awae fum dat an let der gummer pleeze do it deyseffs. Dey da ony onses wot know how ta do it praper anyhoo.


oo poore ladie Lostie, we iz sorree to hereyouze del icat, and yes we woz torkin bowt shed,dem poleece finkin it woz sumfink ele, dey onto our koewd soe we must bee kareful, be better soon Lostie x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo poore ladie Lostie, we iz sorree to hereyouze del icat, and yes we woz torkin bowt shed,dem poleece finkin it woz sumfink ele, dey onto our koewd soe we must bee kareful, be better soon Lostie x x


Eize go to bedd neow,nite nite seez yoo awl tomorroe x x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Der po-po, dem dat show...MUST work for der treats...if any. Clear Rum reserved for extracts...other for y'alls mixed drinks.

Found out de' hard way...rum isn't good for non-dessert cooking. Need slightly expensive 4 year old white/red (dependent on meat color) wine for cooking meat dishes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Der po-po, dem dat show...MUST work for der treats...if any. Clear Rum reserved for extracts...other for y'alls mixed drinks.
> 
> Found out de' hard way...rum isn't good for non-dessert cooking. Need slightly expensive 4 year old white/red (dependent on meat color) wine for cooking meat dishes.


n n n oooo dempoileeces du NOT get de treets dey ower enemas and triei tu hinvaed ouwer prievatsy
de redd wyne iz gut ti marrinaed de red meet in, kleer rumm hass to goe inn da kaeks


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> n n n oooo dempoileeces du NOT get de treets dey ower enemas and triei tu hinvaed ouwer prievatsy
> de redd wyne iz gut ti marrinaed de red meet in, kleer rumm hass to goe inn da kaeks


<G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.

Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

' ere ai ham. woz bin gowin orn ere?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


Yoo shure knows yer kukkin same az ladylostie and mee,ie woz trainin to bea shef when ie woz yunger but had togive upp four personal reezunz--- ie am still a goud kuk


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yoo shure knows yer kukkin same az ladylostie and mee,ie woz trainin to bea shef when ie woz yunger but had togive upp four personal reezunz--- ie am still a goud kuk


Eye dun find out de hard way that powdered milk or skim/1% dus'na' work! Had to add more butter before cornstarch (before Arrowroot discovery) sugar, flavoring, salt - started to knit the sugar/thickener strands the way it needed to. Haven't repeated THAT since.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

arrowroot is gud


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> arrowroot is gud


GUD FER FIKENIN STOOZoops big letterz---how youz feelin t'day my luvli ?iz tum tum bitt batterer xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mi tum tum eez u beat battered, butt aisle tri it awt erbawt free ow clokk


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mi tum tum eez u beat battered, butt aisle tri it awt erbawt free ow clokk


well yu tayke itt eezi and keap yer fanniz twerlin, have yu kleand dem coew sheds oo ie kan spel shedz neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well yu tayke itt eezi and keap yer fanniz twerlin, have yu kleand dem coew sheds oo ie kan spel shedz neow


eye amm nott gewing nier nuffing tudei, speshuli ennifing stinki. wil bi owkey sun dough.

Must have been cooler last night .... I woke up with Blue lying nekst tu mi, wiv hizz hed on de pillow.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eye amm nott gewing nier nuffing tudei, speshuli ennifing stinki. wil bi owkey sun dough.
> 
> Must have been cooler last night .... I woke up with Blue lying nekst tu mi, wiv hizz hed on de pillow.


No, dount doo enyfink toodaie,dar Blue iz a gud mayte, giv ima grayte biggcuggle frum iz arntie jan.i got one stinkie jobb tdo kleen Boris'd letter traye, itt nott bee dat stinkie cuz idooit evry udder daie, i det nuff stinks frum awl dem doggs next door


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


O


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Gute ta' no tha' thee agrees wi' me 'bout po' po'. I ...well what isn't being used to make de extracts... may well keep y'all tamed a little by lacing some cakes/home-made puddings. Cakes tha' are laced go to y'all...I'll have to have the cooked pudding. Arrowroot for thickener, not corn starch...makes for smoother result.
> 
> Ahhh...also need large-pearl tapioca to add texture to puddings. 2% milk is minimum needed but will not refuse higher fat milk for the cooking.


I likes thet thar hole miluk and haf&haf eben betir but me hips likit tuu much!

I dunt no wat went rong wit all dem nutty posts. my complutator was awl froze up an it just popped em all orf.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I likes thet thar hole miluk and haf&haf eben betir but me hips likit tuu much!
> 
> I dunt no wat went rong wit all dem nutty posts. my complutator was awl froze up an it just popped em all orf.


 Lol, ai dint no wont u ment baut nutty posts til I scrolled back! O o o o o 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I just managed a likkle egg sandwich (my doggie helped) Wots for puddin? Sumfin fruity pliz, en iizzy tu slide dawn intu mai tummy perleez


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

tu pruve ai izznt compleet t tottler, ai iz avin a voddy with lemun and laim. Doggie noy aloud to help wiv dis


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I likes thet thar hole miluk and haf&haf eben betir but me hips likit tuu much!
> 
> Dyew nowwe ai haz drunkin fat fri miuk fer sew long ennifing else teystes reel kreemy. For special puddings, UK clotted cream (thick, thick, thick) or Jersey gold milk (full cream frum a speshull cow)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> O


ooo misellen here I woz finking you'd had too much vodka, or dgin or sumfin, but now I know your potreater woz playin up


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I just managed a likkle egg sandwich (my doggie helped) Wots for puddin? Sumfin fruity pliz, en iizzy tu slide dawn intu mai tummy perleez


nyce stoowed appel and kusterd for puddin, or low fat riec puddin, or masht up nana and kuzzy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Kaixxie - can you do an Eton Mess?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Kaixxie - can you do an Eton Mess?


haha, now that sownds good-- krushed up mirang and strawbs and a bitta cweemm-- mite have that mesen for poodin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Kaixxie - can you do an Eton Mess?


There's one on deliaonline.com (all v good recipes - when Delia says " x" you do exxackerly that n is orlways scrummy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> There's one on deliaonline.com (all v good recipes - when Delia says " x" you do exxackerly that n is orlways scrummy


We lyke Delia she am very good and makes fings look easy and she talks in ordinry peeps langwidge :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> haha, now that sownds good-- krushed up mirang and strawbs and a bitta cweemm-- mite have that mesen for poodin


mayke sun fer mi and send it wiv de pigeon :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mayke sun fer mi and send it wiv de pigeon :thumbup:


fink pijin wudnt bee avel to karryit in iz klauze, and uvver pijinz mite attak it--- ang on-- I'll get me mooterbyke owt and delither itt , o bugger got blinkin flat tire soz m'lady Lostie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> fink pijin wudnt bee avel to karryit in iz klauze, and uvver pijinz mite attak it--- ang on-- I'll get me mooterbyke owt and delither itt , o bugger got blinkin flat tire soz m'lady Lostie


damn, so its plain yog n stewed froot fer me den


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I just managed a likkle egg sandwich (my doggie helped) Wots for puddin? Sumfin fruity pliz, en iizzy tu slide dawn intu mai tummy perleez


Whut works bestes when mai tummi is actin up is jus krakers n to mater juse.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> nyce stoowed appel and kusterd for puddin, or low fat riec puddin, or masht up nana and kuzzy


Gorsh, it's be harg ter chuze atween all dem. I probly jus haf ta tri em all.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Shute - It's blinkin rainen and thundrin agin an I be sposed to go do won a dem mistry shops fer free fud. An I am hongree.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Haz yer gonn misellen?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Haz yer gonn misellen?


That missellens having rain-- lucky devil wish it'd do it here neow shiz gorn orf mistry shopin hoep shiz got er rein mac wiv big pokits onn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> That missellens having rain-- lucky devil wish it'd do it here neow shiz gorn orf mistry shopin hoep shiz got er rein mac wiv big pokits onn


ai kipp opin itll rein ere tu, tu klere di ayre a bitt


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

100F here today. Went to the Y and spent a few hours at the pool. The water was like a lukewarm bath. Loved it until my boys started arguing with each other.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> 100F here today. Went to the Y and spent a few hours at the pool. The water was like a lukewarm bath. Loved it until my boys started arguing with each other.


OMG me and Lostie would faint in that temp, bad nuff here in the 80's we want rain


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

What started them arguing?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> What started them arguing?


Bet they were pushing each other under the water and splashing mummy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bet they were pushing each other under the water and splashing mummy


I'm off to my bed neow, nighty night x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> That missellens having rain-- lucky devil wish it'd do it here neow shiz gorn orf mistry shopin hoep shiz got er rein mac wiv big pokits onn


I'm back. I gave up on goin today cause the storm was too bad. I can still do it tomorrer so thas whut Ima gonna do. That ment I hadda cooc fer maself tanite. Salmon patties n mixied veggies.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> OMG me and Lostie would faint in that temp, bad nuff here in the 80's we want rain


80's in July? Thas early spring in Flordy. Thas the onliest goud theeng bout all this here rain, it holds the temp down so it's in the 80's here tu. (thets farenhite not celsus). But thas cool fer July.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looked up your Eton Mess...I think I can throw together spray whipped topping...and layers of fruit jam (not store-bought).

I can mix in extra whipped topping if you want a creamy appearance to the fruit layers.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bet they were pushing each other under the water and splashing mummy


No, actually they are 11 and 14 year old brothers. They'll argue for no reason at all.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> No, actually they are 11 and 14 year old brothers. They'll argue for no reason at all.


Yeah, been there done that--- mine are in their 50's now and get on fine----- they DO grow out of it


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I'm back. I gave up on goin today cause the storm was too bad. I can still do it tomorrer so thas whut Ima gonna do. That ment I hadda cooc fer maself tanite. Salmon patties n mixied veggies.


Aw missy yoo dun gorn n lett uz dahown --neow weze awl gotta cooc frur ouweselvez,-- well it's Saturday mornin and temp is 73 f, 8.30 am , still two waem four mee, wishin' wee kud haff sum rayne, opp to warter my gerdin neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eeez stil oh ere, but have summ clawdi stuf witch is gud


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eeez stil oh ere, but have summ clawdi stuf witch is gud


weeze got summ kleoedi fings inn deskiei n bitta breazez stil oott tho, fanniz tweling lyke madd, fownd anuvva inn mie atik so gott 4 twerlinn neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

u gott 4 fanns? u djammi fing. ai fink dere shud bi fann rashuning


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> u gott 4 fanns? u djammi fing. ai fink dere shud bi fann rashuning


Iem looky avin dem four fanz, iwent mistry shopin n suddled one ouwt ov da coop ,sshh dun goe tell dem, i ope yoo gott da fanny in da carr wen you goe teo Kornwarle-it bee alot kooler ere toodae


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I iz gewin tu Kornwale in Mr ex Losty's fanci kar witch az de hair kondishunin. un numberr tu sun iz daunlowudin sum moo vees fer him un mi tu wotch in bakk whaile miss ter ex done du de draivin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I iz gewin tu Kornwale in Mr ex Losty's fanci kar witch az de hair kondishunin. un numberr tu sun iz daunlowudin sum moo vees fer him un mi tu wotch in bakk whaile miss ter ex done du de draivin.


Dat iz goot, youze bee rydin in stile wiv hairecundishunin and filumz in da bak, youze bee lyke da kweenie Lostie, iem saein yippee fore yoo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dat iz goot, youze bee rydin in stile wiv hairecundishunin and filumz in da bak, youze bee lyke da kweenie Lostie, iem saein yippee fore yoo


owe yu is naise

:thumbup:
I towuld yu ai woz e reel Laidee. Tu bee laik kweenie ai nids an automatic hand that goes up and dawn as I parse the krowuds :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe yu is naise
> 
> :thumbup:
> I towuld yu ai woz e reel Laidee. Tu bee laik kweenie ai nids an automatic hand that goes up and dawn as I parse the krowuds :-D


'n thayll awl wayve da flaggs -- pm on the way m' lady, or shud i say' M'arm


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Agreed whole heartily! Funny girl, thanks


You made me laugh this morning......THANKS


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> You made me laugh this morning......THANKS


Always aim to please Diane-- glad you like our funny speakin   , I'm assuming your thanking Lostie and me for your laffs


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady and Lostie I always enjoy hearing from you both. I needed the smile you just gave me this morning. My day went from awesome and relaxed to my blood boiling with one phone call.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Glenlady and Lostie I always enjoy hearing from you both. I needed the smile you just gave me this morning. My day went from awesome and relaxed to my blood boiling with one phone call.


A smile is what we all nede 
:thumbup:

hope you day improves kiddo x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> A smile is what we all nede
> :thumbup:
> 
> hope you day improves kiddo x


Yeah, me too, we'll keep you smiling-- we can't help it, we make each other smile me n that Lotsie gal x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I iz gewin tu Kornwale in Mr ex Losty's fanci kar witch az de hair kondishunin. un numberr tu sun iz daunlowudin sum moo vees fer him un mi tu wotch in bakk whaile miss ter ex done du de draivin.


U nows hou ta traval in stiele


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

misellen said:


> U nows hou ta traval in stiele


It does sound like a lovely way to travel. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> U nows hou ta traval in stiele


She deserves it too, cuz sheez da kween of the attik ya nose, weel haff to bow to herr wen shee getts bak from Cornish land


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> She deserves it too, cuz sheez da kween of the attik ya nose, weel haff to bow to herr wen shee getts bak from Cornish land


I'll be happy to bow. I like her attic. It's warm, dry and friendly.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> She deserves it too, cuz sheez da kween of the attik ya nose, weel haff to bow to herr wen shee getts bak from Cornish land


Nobboddt gettes in mai attik wivout bowin. Nau i iz jus mekking a whait gluv ter stikk onn mai weivin hanud

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> She deserves it too, cuz sheez da kween of the attik ya nose, weel haff to bow to herr wen shee getts bak from Cornish land


shee mite bringuz sum goosegog pye bak fore uz to eatin da atikk


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> shee mite bringuz sum goosegog pye bak fore uz to eatin da atikk


What is goosegog pie? I like apple, pecan, sweet potato, blueberry, cherry, strawberry-rhubarb, chocolate cream, coconut cream and banana cream. Also frozen Mexican hot chocolate pie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nobboddt gettes in mai attik wivout bowin. Nau i iz jus mekking a whait gluv ter stikk onn mai weivin hanud
> 
> :thumbup:


i ope youz gott a niece pwittie at wiv fevverz inn itt kuz dats wot yer subgekts wil expekt wen ya weiave


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> What is goosegog pie? I like apple, pecan, sweet potato, blueberry, cherry, strawberry-rhubarb, chocolate cream, coconut cream and banana cream. Also frozen Mexican hot chocolate pie.


aw c'mon hurrykane, yoo nose wot da goosegogs are, littul rownd green berries wiv da wiskerz on-- yoo kawrl em gooseberries, and we say goosegogs cuz weez kommun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> i ope youz gott a niece pwittie at wiv fevverz inn itt kuz dats wot yer subgekts wil expekt wen ya weiave


Nearly needed a translation there! No, I shall just duck down, watch da moo vees en wiev me automatic hand. 
Have you seen that Mel Smith has died?


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw c'mon hurrykane, yoo nose wot da goosegogs are, littul rownd green berries wiv da wiskerz on-- yoo kawrl em gooseberries, and we say goosegogs cuz weez kommun


I've heard of gooseberries, but I have never seen or tasted them.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nearly needed a translation there! No, I shall just duck down, watch da moo vees en wiev me automatic hand.
> Have you seen that Mel Smith has died?


Oh thats sad,so young too, brilliant actor,

okay yoo wotch moovies and just weiave the stik wiv hand glooed to it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I've heard of gooseberries, but I have never seen or tasted them.


Glennie is a bit obbsessive about them, but they are delicious. You usually need to sweeten them, like rhubarb, but they are delish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I've heard of gooseberries, but I have never seen or tasted them.


Theyr'e very nice in crumbles, and pies --quite sour but a little sweetener and maybe some strawberries are delish, you can get yellow ones which are a bit sweeter


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Theyr'e very nice in crumbles, and pies --quite sour but a little sweetener and maybe some strawberries are delish, you can get yellow ones which are a bit sweeter


I have been known to eat them raw ... but I am a sourpuss


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

OK chaps, if I don't get my stuff sorted, I'll be setting off to Cornwall Land in my pjs tomorrow morning. Must go .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw c'mon hurrykane, yoo nose wot da goosegogs are, littul rownd green berries wiv da wiskerz on-- yoo kawrl em gooseberries, and we say goosegogs cuz weez kommun


Dunt feil bad Hurrykain, it tuk me a cupl a dayze to figger that-un owt tu. I thunked it wer sum sorta grog et fust :lol:

Thets part o rhe fun of this thred - the combnashun o inventiv speleeng along with local espreshuns meks sum interstin reedin. :lol: :lol:

Of corse the bestes part is stayin in this heer nise cozy atic an bein safe fum them grimer poleez plus assoshatin with royalty. All hale lady lostie :thumbup:

PS has ta dgin an rhum got ther yit? Aye sended it speshul dilivery.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Speshul dilivery misellen? Dat buttler gon nicked eat i fink. iiz orlreddi drunk everithing in me whine seller


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Speshul dilivery misellen? Dat buttler gon nicked eat i fink. iiz orlreddi drunk everithing in me whine seller


Dew yu no wott nicked minz?

Ow un wen ai sed Mel Smith had died, you might not have seen him. He was very funny and was only a bit older than me. He started off in a show with Mr Bean (Rowan Atkinson)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK chaps, if I don't get my stuff sorted, I'll be setting off to Cornwall Land in my pjs tomorrow morning. Must go .....


sea yer laeter haliegaetur-- byeeeeeeeee x x x x x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dunt feil bad Hurrykain, it tuk me a cupl a dayze to figger that-un owt tu. I thunked it wer sum sorta grog et fust :lol:
> 
> Thets part o rhe fun of this thred - the combnashun o inventiv speleeng along with local espreshuns meks sum interstin reedin. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


dgin bn rum nott arived im neoew gettin wurrid, kud dem grimma poleez eyejakt it dya fink, now heres one four yoo, we wherez i kum from calls peepul--'' me duck'-- its local dialect meenin ''my dear '' lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Nobboddt gettes in mai attik wivout bowin. Nau i iz jus mekking a whait gluv ter stikk onn mai weivin hanud
> 
> :thumbup:


Or prepared food-stuff. Eye'm quite sure you don' want me to drop the tasties.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> dgin bn rum nott arived im neoew gettin wurrid, kud dem grimma poleez eyejakt it dya fink, now heres one four yoo, we wherez i kum from calls peepul--'' me duck'-- its local dialect meenin ''my dear '' lol


If'n it knot raining...I won't start 'suming y'urn a'talk'n 'bout me! Mississippian's known as "Mud ducks"...one of the nicer terms used.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Or prepared food-stuff. Eye'm quite sure you don' want me to drop the tasties.


must bring tasties orr yoo woent get inn dea ttik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> If'n it knot raining...I won't start 'suming y'urn a'talk'n 'bout me! Mississippian's known as "Mud ducks"...one of the nicer terms used.


nope its definatly 'me duck' words of endearment here in britland


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> nope its definatly 'me duck' words of endearment here in britland


LOL! My youngest always says "britland" and we tell him no, it's England or Britain, not Britland.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nauu then me ducks, aiz gewin ter bedd, aiz tekkin mai lapp topp to Cornwall land. If dey ave a signall dere, ai wil corry spon wiv u. Udderwais yool si sum pikshurrs that i br gonna teck whes ai gett bakk un Twosdei


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Bye bye Lostie, have a lovely trip!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Tank yew xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dew yu no wott nicked minz?
> 
> Ow un wen ai sed Mel Smith had died, you might not have seen him. He was very funny and was only a bit older than me. He started off in a show with Mr Bean (Rowan Atkinson)


Yep I now wat nicked means. I reeds a lot of novels written by UK authors and original published over der, so i is familiar wit a lot of UK English wurds vs American english words.

U better get dat der butler into the AA fer is drinkin prob.

An i red about Mel Smith dien, I be sorry, i never seed him but I nos he was poplar. (I also get BBC on der internet, sometimes dey cover US news that don't make it inter owr pepers).

I been notisin that mor n mor of our age acters is dien off, even some yunger n me. Sort makes ya think, dunt it? :hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai avvent reelie satted dawn et mai pooter tu tork lol, jes e cough fee den ai rilly will gett reddy.
dere iz sum funi wett stuf follin owta da skai, un no tshainy fing.Butt iit eease koo lurr.

mi n gleeni bess wotch ower whirreds iffn u unnerstandis dem.

ai iz gladd u see de BBC on de innernet. ai finks dey trai tu cuvver lots u tings frum uvver kuntreez.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai avvent reelie satted dawn et mai pooter tu tork lol, jes e cough fee den ai rilly will gett reddy.
> dere iz sum funi wett stuf follin owta da skai, un no tshainy fing.Butt iit eease koo lurr.
> 
> mi n gleeni bess wotch ower whirreds iffn u unnerstandis dem.
> ...


neow laydie Mannerini ope youze owt of dem jum-jamz nawl reddy, yoo sed yoo gottsumma dat wet stoof drooping frum da skye awl i kan sae iz youze lukee,iem wurried neow kuz therez a fred abouet Website fun-- eet iz abouwt sum sorta coed-- kud itt bee dem poleese makin da plnna to fynd uss by by Lostie x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow laydie Mannerini ope youze owt of dem jum-jamz nawl reddy, yoo sed yoo gottsumma dat wet stoof drooping frum da skye awl i kan sae iz youze lukee,iem wurried neow kuz therez a fred abouet Website fun-- eet iz abouwt sum sorta coed-- kud itt bee dem poleese makin da plnna to fynd uss by by Lostie x x


Gowunt pannik abowt dat cowud on di webbsight cos lottsa edumicated peepul whu iz yungger duz dat sor tuv ting. An dem kann reed itch uvvers kowud. Awer kowud tcheinghiz orl di taim sews they karnt unnerstnds eat. 
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Gowunt pannik abowt dat cowud on di webbsight cos lottsa edumicated peepul whu iz yungger duz dat sor tuv ting. An dem kann reed itch uvvers kowud. Awer kowud tcheinghiz orl di taim sews they karnt unnerstnds eat.
> :thumbup:


Better tha' y'ur new cook unnerstand Ewe...de Butler might be advanced scout for Grammer Po-Po. Why else wood ship-mints be confiscated?

Need to have 'nuff clear Bacardi to make x-tracts fur everyone in club. Have u seen d price of the larger bottles of flavorings? We'ens be getting 2-5 bottles for a fraction of what one flavored extract be a'cost'n.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Better tha' y'ur new cook unnerstand Ewe...de Butler might be advanced scout for Grammer Po-Po. Why else wood ship-mints be confiscated?
> 
> Need to have 'nuff clear Bacardi to make x-tracts fur everyone in club. Have u seen d price of the larger bottles of flavorings? We'ens be getting 2-5 bottles for a fraction of what one flavored extract be a'cost'n.


Dat am trew Kaixxie. gladd mai cuke kun unestans. On de cost uv reel Bacardi, kun di xtracs bee maid wiv de tcheeperr wait rhum laik Tezco Vallew stuf? Or iz wi veri posh? I av sakked de buttlerr - e canot bi trusted wiv enifin

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gowunt pannik abowt dat cowud on di webbsight cos lottsa edumicated peepul whu iz yungger duz dat sor tuv ting. An dem kann reed itch uvvers kowud. Awer kowud tcheinghiz orl di taim sews they karnt unnerstnds eat.
> :thumbup:


o fanks me duck ie woz wurrid til yoo sayd dem websiyte peepul woent kum ande gettuz, we ave gott da FBI luckinowt feruz enywayze, dey moore ingpoortunt thann dem vasion pooleece, so we bee sayfe bomvoyege mie cherie, fromage frai and awl dem french werds in cayse yoo meet forenerz deown that kornish plaice yoo will bee abul to speek toothem


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'e just taken Blue out for a walkie. Hotter than ai thort. Knot jeans un tee shirt then


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Right, that really is my last post till ai gets tu Kornworlland. Sitting around here tchatin een kowud won't buy the baby a new bonnet x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My apologies to Tryalot:

http://www.therumclub.com/rum_education.phtml

It would seem that Treacle (as the UK members know it) is second press.

Blackstrap is third and final press...needs more honey and granualated to bring it to a tasty Brown sugar.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yayy I is in Kornwall Land, de sea iz owtsaid un de gulls is makin big noize. Be bakk leiter - wi iz gewing awt tu iit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I shalls tekk piktuwers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Right, that really is my last post till ai gets tu Kornworlland. Sitting around here tchatin een kowud won't buy the baby a new bonnet x


Aeiwe their yett


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayy I is in Kornwall Land, de sea iz owtsaid un de gulls is makin big noize. Be bakk leiter - wi iz gewing awt tu iit


Gladd yuv rived safeleyz dem seegulz iz verrie noyzy, howp yu henjoiy yore meel, awl iz gut ere butt dat shieny fingy iz gorn annd itz neoice nkoole


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayy I is in Kornwall Land, de sea iz owtsaid un de gulls is makin big noize. Be bakk leiter - wi iz gewing awt tu iit


Aim glad yu mayde it sef n sownd. I be waytin fer pishurs. (klowsist I be ever gonna git ther)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

laydy Lostie wil taek da luvlie picshurs shee gott oneuv dem digdatell kameraz shee gud fotograffer-- iave maed da choklit kaek fore wen shi getts bak frum Kornwarl land


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Turns out that Tesco Yellow Tail is a wine...which isn't what extracts can use.

Bacardi Clear Rum is one choice.
Here are more "light" rum choices:
http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/C-340.aspx?filter=true

Now for Alternate liquor - Vodka
Surprised me...but I haven't smelled the stuff...supposedly it is taste-neutral...so taking on the flavors from the following website:
http://www.pastrypal.com/2012/01/good-time-to-extract/
...remember that I also said Lemon was in the running!

For the Madagascar Vanilla...after one month I would take the pods out of the liquor and scrap the seeds back into the liquid...let this sit for another 2 weeks. Have the pods and strained out seeds to put into white granulated sugar...mixing well. Now you have a tasty sugar that can be used for anything you wish.

You'll have to tell me how the vodka experiment goes. I can contact my friend here who conducted the light rum experiment with me...but we'll see if I can have MY trial run with the vodka mix run at the same time.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Turns out that Tesco Yellow Tail is a wine...which isn't what extracts can use.
> 
> Bacardi Clear Rum is one choice.
> Here are more "light" rum choices:
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the idea of flavouring your own bacadi, thats going on my shopping list, thankyou for sharing x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't believe in drinking extract making material...or the UN-heated mixtures after the extracts are made.

My primary reason for providing the website with the instructions...is that they beat me to the writing of the instructions. I looked at my current extracts...and I do not think Bourbon is a choice since it probably doesn't come colorless.

EVERYONE cooks with extracts...whatever your belief or not. I'm simply trying to make everyone a viable variety of extracts that do NOT have the fake Vanilla (AKA - Vanillin) that most chocolate candy bars and other products have been tainted with.

Once you have made your own extract(s)...you will not wish to get more than what isn't feasible to work with on the list from the website + lemon peel.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now for Alternate liquor - Vodka
> Surprised me...but I haven't smelled the stuff...supposedly it is taste-neutral...so taking on the flavors from the following website:
> http://www.pastrypal.com/2012/01/good-time-to-extract/
> ...remember that I also said Lemon was in the running!
> ...


I liks the idear of making the mint extract. I buys a lot of mint extract to make mint tea with. I likes it better than with the leaves. I bet this wud be gud with vodka. Thinks ina gonna hafta try it.

I bet the vodka flavored with orange wud be good ta drink tu! ;-)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I liks the idear of making the mint extract. I buys a lot of mint extract to make mint tea with. I likes it better than with the leaves. I bet this wud be gud with vodka. Thinks ina gonna hafta try it.
> 
> I bet the vodka flavored with orange wud be good ta drink tu! ;-)


cownt mee inn missellen glennies gaymefore enything :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

'ere ai am in de Koenworland.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh i fink dere haz bean u sheep rek, sew aiz orf ter kleck barellz uv rumm frun di beetch


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> ooh i fink dere haz bean u sheep rek, sew aiz orf ter kleck barellz uv rumm frun di beetch


<G> So THAT is where the shipment from one of our members went. I didn't tell the others...but if you use the Bacardi Gold...you get a darker extract...make sure you mark on your calendar for the 1 month...then the 2 weeks afterward. That way you will have control over the vanilla extract. I just enjoy seeing the "light" or AKA clear/white turn to the color that you are expecting for the extract.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh i fink dere haz bean u sheep rek, sew aiz orf ter kleck barellz uv rumm frun di beetch


a sheeprek? get dem boyz doewn dat beeach wivrooksax n slupppa sum oop fer uz. wots wevva lyke, still wermear butt noshyny fing,att leest itz givin fanniz a rest, onlee got one rwelin. enjoy yore dae lovelie x x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh i fink dere haz bean u sheep rek, sew aiz orf ter kleck barellz uv rumm frun di beetch[/quot
> Hip hip hooray, it's a boy !! had to ave a droppa dgin to wet baba's ed. Hope you had a great day , I was thinking abowt you and your boy,wots wevva lyke in cornishland, blinkin ot n muggy here, myte be a storme


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Ais just kum bak frum e bizi dei.Mowst uv eat draivin frum Falmouth to Truro and bak. Eat woz gude gradduation. FLOELLA BENJAMIN is their chancellor.and hugged every student in turn! A bit different, hey?

Iz bean kool ere, but naise. Not veri meni piccies koz eats bean kwait misti. Termorrow lotsa storums fer di dariv bakk.

Oh sumwun haz hadd a bebbi boi. I wunder whu dat woz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Ais just kum bak frum e bizi dei.Mowst uv eat draivin frum Falmouth to Truro and bak. Eat woz gude gradduation. FLOELLA BENJAMIN is their chancellor.and hugged every student in turn! A bit different, hey?
> 
> Iz bean kool ere, but naise. Not veri meni piccies koz eats bean kwait misti. Termorrow lotsa storums fer di dariv bakk.
> 
> Oh sumwun haz hadd a bebbi boi. I wunder whu dat woz


Pleased to hear you had a good day, sleep tite and safe jurny home nite nite x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nite nite xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Ais just kum bak frum e bizi dei.Mowst uv eat draivin frum Falmouth to Truro and bak. Eat woz gude gradduation. FLOELLA BENJAMIN is their chancellor.and hugged every student in turn! A bit different, hey?
> 
> Iz bean kool ere, but naise. Not veri meni piccies koz eats bean kwait misti. Termorrow lotsa storums fer di dariv bakk.
> 
> Oh sumwun haz hadd a bebbi boi. I wunder whu dat woz


Eye's a'hope'n tha' ewe brung de cooler air wi' ewe. Eye actually prefer 65-75 Fahrenheit. Anything o'er...MISERABLE!

It's a prince! Royal baby finally arrives
The Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her first child, an 8-pound, 6-ounce boy, at 4:24 p.m. in London.

Eye don' thunk tha' y'all will mind me copying data from my other browser.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lostie said:
> 
> 
> > ooh i fink dere haz bean u sheep rek, sew aiz orf ter kleck barellz uv rumm frun di beetch[/quot
> ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I got your shinee fing tudae. It finly stopd raynin n the watur is draynin outen mai yard. Mai kar had sunk doun into ta mudd so bad I almost kudent get it out, thot ai were gonna haf ta call a towen truk.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie when yu gets bak will yu post sum pishurs of kornewail? I luvs ta see pishurs of plases I cant get tu (elps me to dreme aboot goin thar.)


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> Recently we have had an invasion of the Grammar Police across this whole board.
> I am sure that we are all guilty of grammatical errors or typos sometimes.
> However, although I see also the same mistakes, is it really necessary to try and humiliate people in this way. Some members might be non native english speakers, not had the educational opportunities of others or suffer from dyslexia.
> So will these nit pickers keep their superior comments to themselves and not make this board somewhere that people are frightened to post questions onto.
> I am sick of their attitude and wish they would just SHUT UP and concentrate on helping members to solve their knitting problems.


Yeah....I agree wholeheartedly. Thanks for putting it into words. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye's a'hope'n tha' ewe brung de cooler air wi' ewe. Eye actually prefer 65-75 Fahrenheit. Anything o'er...MISERABLE!
> 
> It's a prince! Royal baby finally arrives
> The Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her first child, an 8-pound, 6-ounce boy, at 4:24 p.m. in London.
> ...


I neid a nok on ta hed. I niver thunked of the prince and thougt yu had a grandy. Gud fer ta Duchess - she dun it. Gosh it don't seem like long enuff - tyme flies dont it? (unless yur the expectent mum).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> hu hadda boi? corngrats to hu ever it was. Kin aie selebrat tu? I got rhum.


You cann selibrate the Princes b/day wiv rhum, voddy, dgin wotevva yoo lyke cos weze awl verrie appee fore them
Laydie Lostie will bring barrulz of hoochy from da sheeprek wot woz on da cornishland beec and we wyl have a partie in da atik wen shie gets home


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rait, ai iz iin de ho tell un mai sunz havv drag ged di rhum barrels up da beech un smugld dem in mr ex lostie's car.Dey didd datt las nite den went awt wiv uvver stoodents. Diz mawning ai haz tu faind em.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aisle get bakk dis ivning un clekt de dawggie, den youse lot az better gott di attik orl naise un kliin fer mi


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aisle get bakk dis ivning un clekt de dawggie, den youse lot az better gott di attik orl naise un kliin fer mi


Dem gud sunz, yoo teached 'em well two gett da barrulz,Yes wee av kleend di atik and poot flaggs ondi worlz fore di royul baba , mayde sum hegg samwidgiz and kaek. ie kan ear big lowd nouisiz kumin from da skie and da rayne iz verie fast. iez nott goien owt, Blue boy doggie will be appee to sei yoo, ope yoo brung sum stixa seecide rok and pastiz bak fore uz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dem gud sunz, yoo teached 'em well two gett da barrulz,Yes wee av kleend di atik and poot flaggs ondi worlz fore di royul baba , mayde sum hegg samwidgiz and kaek. ie kan ear big lowd nouisiz kumin from da skie and da rayne iz verie fast. iez nott goien owt, Blue boy doggie will be appee to sei yoo, ope yoo brung sum stixa seecide rok and pastiz bak fore uz


Write ai iz bak un u ken tekk dose flaggs daun nau.De royull bebby as plenttii, un iz prolly fedd upp wiz dem orlreddi. :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Write ai iz bak un u ken tekk dose flaggs daun nau.De royull bebby as plenttii, un iz prolly fedd upp wiz dem orlreddi. :-D


But iez nitted dem flaggs m'lady tuk mie awl wikend, pleeze lettuz kip dem oop just fore toonite, then wei kan sellum oop da markit tu gett muny fore rhum n dgin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> But iez nitted dem flaggs m'lady tuk mie awl wikend, pleeze lettuz kip dem oop just fore toonite, then wei kan sellum oop da markit tu gett muny fore rhum n dgin


owe ai dint reeulaize u kneet dem. Thas owkeys den, un wi ken sel em inn Leeds markit termorow.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol, I learned something new about Cornwall. I knew they were quite isolated in many ways, and many of the place names are Cornish, not at all English, but I didn't know that the Cornish would say "I'm going to meet an Englishman!"


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ai dint reeulaize u kneet dem. Thas owkeys den, un wi ken sel em inn Leeds markit termorow.


wyle yoouze bin inthat kornwarlish plaice de pooleece neerlie catched nissellen doin er mistry shopin, shi krept owt tu gett heggz fore yor samwidgiz wenit twoz lykenin and bangs kummin from da skyeand porin rayne,shie woz warin yore eye eel shooze wot shi fownd inn yor attik soe kudunt run , butt ie maniged to sett Blue after dam soe shee woz sayfe


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wyle yoouze bin inthat kornwarlish plaice de pooleece neerlie catched nissellen doin er mistry shopin, shi krept owt tu gett heggz fore yor samwidgiz wenit twoz lykenin and bangs kummin from da skyeand porin rayne,shie woz warin yore eye eel shooze wot shi fownd inn yor attik soe kudunt run , butt ie maniged to sett Blue after dam soe shee woz sayfe


aiz gladd shi woz seif un ai gott mai hegg sangwidges, Bloo woodnt lett eni fude ess kape frum him :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aie wuz sew skeert thet I amos drapped dem haigs. But Bloo dun catched em so it wer awright. An der haigs had ter be bruk afore weuns cud make fry haig samiches ennyway. We is awl appy yoo got beck saf fum Kornwally Land.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aie wuz sew skeert thet I amos drapped dem haigs. But Bloo dun catched em so it wer awright. An der haigs had ter be bruk afore weuns cud make fry haig samiches ennyway. We is awl appy yoo got beck saf fum Kornwally Land.


un ai iz gladd u sceiped. coz ai laikk mai heggy peggy sangwidges


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz gladd shi woz seif un ai gott mai hegg sangwidges, Bloo woodnt lett eni fude ess kape frum him :thumbup:


warez evriboddie gone?iem wurrid da poleece haz raydid de attik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> warez evriboddie gone?iem wurrid da poleece haz raydid de attik


eyes eeya
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eyes eeya
> :thumbup:


oo famk gob youze seife, wot did Bluboy saye wen yoo fetcheded him home, I ope yoo gott fanniz twerlin,iem soe oti putted mie binkini on butt frykend awl da trildrun innda coop


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo famk gob youze seife, wot did Bluboy saye wen yoo fetcheded him home, I ope yoo gott fanniz twerlin,iem soe oti putted mie binkini on butt frykend awl da trildrun innda coop


Bloosie woz kwait plized dough hi ad a gud taim. Hi seller braited tu dei bai rowulling in sum focks poowup. Un eat smellud teribly


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloosie woz kwait plized dough hi ad a gud taim. Hi seller braited tu dei bai rowulling in sum focks poowup. Un eat smellud teribly


deer mie fookspooup smelz teribul haz ee ad da baff. ow iz yoo after yoor trip to cornishland,I opes yoowoz okey, woz itt neice otell and didd dey luck after yoo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> deer mie fookspooup smelz teribul haz ee ad da baff. ow iz yoo after yoor trip to cornishland,I opes yoowoz okey, woz itt neice otell and didd dey luck after yoo


wel Bloosie aint veri clevva butt hi nose wen u baff iz onn di horisin. Sew orl aiv bin ebble tu du iz waip im dawun.
eat woz kwite naise ohtell, un gude tu gow tu di gradashun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all. my internet was doun fer a wyle this mornin. Thin I got stook inna mud in my driveway an missed lunch with mai frens. Thin I took my cah to get nu tars cus one kep lekin air. They tol me thet the tar had a scroo init an cud be fiksd so I dint need new tars BUT. The gas I kep smelin was frum a leak and I got to hav a new gas lyne. I cunt eben drife it howm caws it cuk kotch fire sew i wayted fer them ta gimme a ride home. This was not a good day!!

I'm glad you had a gud tyme in kornwallis land.

Whatcha think about Babe George?

My Clancy asked me to sind a mesig to Blu. "Gud fer yu, I wishis I cud fin gud stuff like facks pupp but I du ter bes I kin with ded mises and lizards and any other gud stinky stuf I cin fynd. Aren't our humans silie to get so mad and yell and showt?"


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mesig frum Bloo tu Clancy: "Yu iz lurkii tu fain de dedd stuffs
cos dats bea mai favrut. Dese humans bee silie wiv orl dere worshin, iz mutch naiser tu smel guud laik wi du."


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hi all. my internet was doun fer a wyle this mornin. Thin I got stook inna mud in my driveway an missed lunch with mai frens. Thin I took my cah to get nu tars cus one kep lekin air. They tol me thet the tar had a scroo init an cud be fiksd so I dint need new tars BUT. The gas I kep smelin was frum a leak and I got to hav a new gas lyne. I cunt eben drife it howm caws it cuk kotch fire sew i wayted fer them ta gimme a ride home. This was not a good day!!


ow misellen dat woz wurser dei dan iffn u hadd tu rigell awt uv di klutchiz ev di grandma pliz. That is some mud you must have there, I hope the mud and the car get better soon.

Iz luvli dat Keit n Willyum hav di nyu bebby, un dey luke veri happi. Ai iz not sir prizedd bowt de neyum, ai new dey wood gow fer summat tradishionull un kiip it in de fambly.
:thumbup:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

By the sound of things, I am turning into one of the "Grammar Police". Noy my intention, aand I fully sympathise with all those who battle with the difficult and incomrehensible rules of english. I really dont want to offend people, so please dont take my comments personally. They are meant only as an expression of my own irritation and sometimes frustration at seeing blatant errors in wide-spread printed material such as newspapers.

Love to all of you.

Cheers, Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

By the way I make typos, as you see. No excuses, but arthritis make hand control a little difficult st times.

As alwats cheers, Madkiwi.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> By the sound of things, I am turning into one of the "Grammar Police". Noy my intention, aand I fully sympathise with all those who battle with the difficult and incomrehensible rules of english. I really dont want to offend people, so please dont take my comments personally. They are meant only as an expression of my own irritation and sometimes frustration at seeing blatant errors in wide-spread printed material such as newspapers.
> 
> Love to all of you.
> 
> Cheers, Madkiwi


Love to you too, Madkiwi. I don't think any of us advocate the use of slipshod English in places which should require some expertise (I certainly agree with you there) but this thread was started after there was a spate of nasty corrections to other's posts. The corrections weren't necessary in the context and were hurting a lot of feelings.

As you can see, the thread has just turned into a school game, where we pretend we are hiding from the "grammar police" and use code - which is fun to decode.

I have noticed that this thread has put the rude remarkers off their stride and we all feel a bit easier about typos etc.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> By the way I make typos, as you see. No excuses, but arthritis make hand control a little difficult st times.
> 
> As alwats cheers, Madkiwi.


Cheers, and yes, we all make typos! I have never learnt
to type properly, which again, is not a real excuse, but when chatting on KP I don't think it is a huge problem - certainly not one that is worth pointing out to others. I think the only exception is if a KPer sets out some pattern instructions and asks for help. That's when one needs to type it correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> By the way I make typos, as you see. No excuses, but arthritis make hand control a little difficult st times.
> 
> As alwats cheers, Madkiwi.


we love you too madkiwi,as Lostie has telled yoo we are only having a bit of fun  It's just a tad annoying when grammar police niy-pick on other peoples spelling mistakes. Of corse weee can spell correctly if wee so wish, but as you so rightky said, we all hit the rong key at times on kp,arthritis doesn't help either, I have it too. So enjoy a few giggles with us 0 Jan x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hi all. my internet was doun fer a wyle this mornin. Thin I got stook inna mud in my driveway an missed lunch with mai frens. Thin I took my cah to get nu tars cus one kep lekin air. They tol me thet the tar had a scroo init an cud be fiksd so I dint need new tars BUT. The gas I kep smelin was frum a leak and I got to hav a new gas lyne. I cunt eben drife it howm caws it cuk kotch fire sew i wayted fer them ta gimme a ride home. This was not a good day!!
> 
> I'm glad you had a gud tyme in kornwallis land.
> 
> ...


Yikes missy wot a dae yoo must 've had wit awl the mud and kar playin up, thenn pooter pleayin up.Never mund youz bak wythe us neow andavvin funn x x o and tell Clancy to fynd sum coew pupps dat smellz reel gud ee wil lyke itt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wel ai is hadd u guud mawnin. fust ai traid tu trik Bloo intew de baffrume butt hi wudn't gew cos hi nyuu hi woz smeli. Sew ai dradged himm.

denn wi wenut aut fer wolkeez. ai hadd rubb ed mai hiyul att de gradooashun, un ai faund de pumps ai putts orn fer workiis wure rubin butt jus caryied orn. bai de taim ai gott tu shoppes ai wunderred wai de bak u mai legg woz wett, un luke t att itt. itt woz orl bluddy - lowds un lowds. Dunno wai.

den on wei bakk dere woz lowuds a plice on de kresent wear ai livvs.i woz skeirud eat woz grimmer plize butt eat woz reglars. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wel ai is hadd u guud mawnin. fust ai traid tu trik Bloo intew de baffrume butt hi wudn't gew cos hi nyuu hi woz smeli. Sew ai dradged himm.
> 
> denn wi wenut aut fer wolkeez. ai hadd rubb ed mai hiyul att de gradooashun, un ai faund de pumps ai putts orn fer workiis wure rubin butt jus caryied orn. bai de taim ai gott tu shoppes ai wunderred wai de bak u mai legg woz wett, un luke t att itt. itt woz orl bluddy - lowds un lowds. Dunno wai.
> 
> den on wei bakk dere woz lowuds a plice on de kresent wear ai livvs.i woz skeirud eat woz grimmer plize butt eat woz reglars. :thumbup:


Ooyer beuty, ie bett that eil iz soor,awl dat bludd anorl,gerra  plastaron itt. bet yoo woz skaered wen yoo sew dem poleese but gladd dey woz regaelerz, bett dey woz lukkin fer mistree shoperz, iez bringin stoo for uz dinnaz to ave in da attik laeter, kan yoo maek sum puddin pleeze Lostie, we dount mynd yogit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ooyer beuty, ie bett that eil iz soor,awl dat bludd anorl,gerra plastaron itt. bet yoo woz skaered wen yoo sew dem poleese but gladd dey woz regaelerz, bett dey woz lukkin fer mistree shoperz, iez bringin stoo for uz dinnaz to ave in da attik laeter, kan yoo maek sum puddin pleeze Lostie, we dount mynd yogit


eat woz funi wiv de plice. lotsa neyburrs whirr kashu ally in dere gaddens orr poppin dawn de row udd tu sea wot woz appenin. steal iz gude tu ave neyburs whu arr nowsea wen di plice iz raund.
Pudin tudei iz natchrul yogit wevver u laik eat or nott. Stoo un mash taters saunds luverly.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Anywun no wear kaixxie gon? Ope sheez owkei


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Anywun no wear kaixxie gon? Ope sheez owkei


mmm ie ope kaixxie's ok, nott had messig fore adgez, shee mite bee gorn on ollideaz, ope shie nott gon doewn thathtere cornishland lukkin fore you, shee got er pissport renooed soe dtas ware shee kud bee-- Iez gonna shouwet her-- HEY KAIXXIE ware izya


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> By the sound of things, I am turning into one of the "Grammar Police". Noy my intention, aand I fully sympathise with all those who battle with the difficult and incomrehensible rules of english. I really dont want to offend people, so please dont take my comments personally. They are meant only as an expression of my own irritation and sometimes frustration at seeing blatant errors in wide-spread printed material such as newspapers.
> 
> Love to all of you.
> 
> Cheers, Madkiwi


It aggravates me wen aie see mistooks in nuspapers an even wurse in books! They have editors that are supposed to catch that sort of thing.

I DO NOT like it when forum members publicly correct other individual members. There are too many reasons for ordinary people to make mistakes in spelling, English and even typos. It is not up to the Grammer Poleez to correct individuals that are not their students.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> By the way I make typos, as you see. No excuses, but arthritis make hand control a little difficult st times.
> 
> As alwats cheers, Madkiwi.


I know wat U mean bowt that arthritis. I hev it in mai hans too. Add to that my keyboard stiks an som letters wont typ and others typ dubble. No matter how much ai gos beck an reredes it I awais see mistooks after I has posted.

Aynt life interistin?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Messeg frum Clancy tu Bloo; wun of mai besttes stinks wus wen mummy gibbed me a rawhide chew an I burreyd it. A kuple of weiks later I dugged it up and mummie chased me awl ober de yard trien ter git it away fum me an stop me fum rollin on it. That was one of the bestt stinkin daies I has had. An Mummie was so Madd. Gollie thet wus fun but she dunt gimme doz good rawhideys no morr.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I will tawk to all later. After mai dey yestaday, I dreamed all nite an woked up wif a heeadachen. So I gonna go bak to bed fer a wyle.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

KAIXXIE!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> KAIXXIE!!!


KAIXXIEEEE ware izya,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> KAIXXIEEEE ware izya,


de stoo iz permanaeting luvli smellz awl thru mie owse, iez poot redd wyne inn da graevee so finkit shud bee gud, ilyke natrul yoegit soe thtd be fyne fore puggin i mite brung sum froot to mixtin wie it, den av sum dgin to wish itt awl dahwn - KAIXXIE kum n ave sum stoo wiv uz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oooh, stoo un greivi .......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oooh, stoo un greivi .......


annnd wei kan fergett uz mannrez annd dyp uz bred inda greiavee annd smakuz choppz, mie mam sed wee kan doo dat ifn we lyke


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> annnd wei kan fergett uz mannrez annd dyp uz bred inda greiavee annd smakuz choppz, mie mam sed wee kan doo dat ifn we lyke


ooh yor mam iz nais! I add a veri posh landlord wuns whu wud leek di pleit iffn eat woz der lish us din dins. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh yor mam iz nais! I add a veri posh landlord wuns whu wud leek di pleit iffn eat woz der lish us din dins.
> :thumbup:


oo dat med mie laff abowt da posh langlurd likkin hiz playte, didd ee sup iz tee owtuviz sorser  mie granndaddi eused ta doo dat ifn iz tee woz to ott n ee wuz ina urry


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo dat med mie laff abowt da posh langlurd likkin hiz playte, didd ee sup iz tee owtuviz sorser  mie granndaddi eused ta doo dat ifn iz tee woz to ott n ee wuz ina urry


aiz fergotten bawt drinkin tee owt uv sorser. Wii hadd u dogg dat didd dat. inn mai fambli dey drunkk awter djam djars laik wot u du - ai seens ya.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dat am a pikkshur uv de owuld worter mill wot wii hadd luntch in onn Toosday


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dat am a pikkshur uv de owuld worter mill wot wii hadd luntch in onn Toosday


oh yes ie lyke dat pikshur, iz dat in Trwurwo, ? did yoo av de niese lumch


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> de stoo iz permanaeting luvli smellz awl thru mie owse, iez poot redd wyne inn da graevee so finkit shud bee gud, ilyke natrul yoegit soe thtd be fyne fore puggin i mite brung sum froot to mixtin wie it, den av sum dgin to wish itt awl dahwn - KAIXXIE kum n ave sum stoo wiv uz


Nou yu has maked mi hongers agin an i jes et biskits (amerikin biskits not ta same as britt biskits) n gravie fer lunch. :twisted:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

"I know wat U mean bowt that arthritis. I hev it in mai hans too. Add to that my keyboard stiks an som letters wont typ and others typ dubble. No matter how much ai gos beck an reredes it I awais see mistooks after I has posted."

My zentimens eggzackly!

Madkiwi


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> "I know wat U mean bowt that arthritis. I hev it in mai hans too. Add to that my keyboard stiks an som letters wont typ and others typ dubble. No matter how much ai gos beck an reredes it I awais see mistooks after I has posted."
> 
> My zentimens eggzackly!
> 
> Madkiwi


ooh Madkiwi iz wun uv uz
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> KAIXXIEEEE ware izya,


I tink mebbe weuns all neid ta holler tagater.

YOOHOO KAIXXIEEEE ware is yuuu?

We mite need ta send da reglar poleezes to hunt fer her! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh yes ie lyke dat pikshur, iz dat in Trwurwo, ? did yoo av de niese lumch


woz u mill wii faund bai hakksident, jus off mowterwei, nier Stroud in Glousestershire.. Ai hadd wot dey korled fishh feengerr sangwidge (dowunt wurri, dey am korled fisshh stickks in de You Ess Ay land) Eet woz posh stripps uv nais fissh onn frennch bredd, un mai sunn add harf.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I tink mebbe weuns all neid ta holler tagater.
> 
> YOOHOO KAIXXIEEEE ware is yuuu?
> 
> We mite need ta send da reglar poleezes to hunt fer her! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Duz wii niid innerpoll orr de eff be eye?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> annnd wei kan fergett uz mannrez annd dyp uz bred inda greiavee annd smakuz choppz, mie mam sed wee kan doo dat ifn we lyke


wat yuu meen "fergett us mannrez" I thunked it were required ta dip ta bred inna grayvees and wud be bad mannerz and bring mis manners atter us ifn we dint dip.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Nou yu has maked mi hongers agin an i jes et biskits (amerikin biskits not ta same as britt biskits) n gravie fer lunch. :twisted:


wen ai woz inn de flooridaa landd ai kudint mannidge tu eet da merican bisskitts kos ai kood ownli fink ev britland bisskitts, un ai nevver etted dose sorrt wiv gravvie, evens wen ai woz pregernant 
:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> wat yuu meen "fergett us mannrez" I thunked it were required ta dip ta bred inna grayvees and wud be bad mannerz and bring mis manners atter us ifn we dint dip.


akkershully de frencherland peepulls du dis :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo dat med mie laff abowt da posh langlurd likkin hiz playte, didd ee sup iz tee owtuviz sorser  mie granndaddi eused ta doo dat ifn iz tee woz to ott n ee wuz ina urry


 :thumbup: Mai Daddy uster sup is coffee fum der sowser an it wud mak my mum mad cus den we kids wud do it tu. He usda laff and do it een mor.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: Mai Daddy uster sup is coffee fum der sowser an it wud mak my mum mad cus den we kids wud do it tu. He usda laff and do it een mor.


sownds laik de ting mai daddi wood du
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> woz u mill wii faund bai hakksident, jus off mowterwei, nier Stroud in Glousestershire.. Ai hadd wot dey korled fishh feengerr sangwidge (dowunt wurri, dey am korled fisshh stickks in de You Ess Ay land) Eet woz posh stripps uv nais fissh onn frennch bredd, un mai sunn add harf.


Sometimes dey is cald phish phingers heer in Yu is A tu, speshly if them is servd at Halloweeners.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Duz wii niid innerpoll orr de eff be eye?


Bote Ima finken.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wen ai woz inn de flooridaa landd ai kudint mannidge tu eet da merican bisskitts kos ai kood ownli fink ev britland bisskitts, un ai nevver etted dose sorrt wiv gravvie, evens wen ai woz pregernant
> :-D


I cunt hav etten em wen I were preggnint eether! I purty much lived on chili dawgs n fountain coke. :hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Owe deer, ai hav sum blak fings in de skai un dey iz drawpin worter, un Bloo is fritt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I cunt hav etten em wen I were preggnint eether! I purty much lived on chili dawgs n fountain coke. :hunf:


 ai nivver herd uv dem butt ai wozz parshull tu chocklitt kaek wiv lieum peekel 
:hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> akkershully de frencherland peepulls du dis :thumbup:


Goshen, weuns has beter manners en we thunked, wii jus inna rong kuntrie. :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> akkershully de frencherland peepulls du dis :thumbup:


dem fwenchlanduz eey stwange fingz lyke froogsleggs. iwudunt dipp dijesstievz inn greiavee, nats filfy. i wil gett da eff bee hi lucking foe Kaixxi, ie gott kunektshuns wiv dem


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I been laffin so mush, mie hedake is kumin back. I talk ta all later. Ghorsh this thread is fun!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Goshen, weuns has beter manners en we thunked, wii jus inna rong kuntrie. :lol:


wears yor pisspot? Akkershulli dem Frenshland piipul iits de frawgleggs un sneyuls n stuf sew mebbi knot 
:hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I been laffin so mush, mie hedake is kumin back. I talk ta all later. Ghorsh this thread is fun!!


Eyes bin laffin sew mutch ai kneely ad han akksidentt 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Owe deer, ai hav sum blak fings in de skai un dey iz drawpin worter, un Bloo is fritt


oo pore Bloo boy, yuze aint getttin dat lowd noyze frum da skye iz yoo, ie wishn itt wud be droppin da whet stufff fromm da skye itt myte mek itt koolerer ie uzed tu dwink galluns ov tangoe orinje wen i wuz predigunt, but kids dint ave orinje air, dey be blomde lyke there daddy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai kant ier di lawd noyziz butt ain finks Bloo kann.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I been laffin so mush, mie hedake is kumin back. I talk ta all later. Ghorsh this thread is fun!!


go an liez doewn if'n youze gott de eadakingz wee wil waek yoo up laeter


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Eyes bin laffin sew mutch ai kneely ad han akksidentt
> :thumbup:


kip yer pisspot andy m'ladie savez yer goin lavvie :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai kant ier di lawd noyziz butt ain finks Bloo kann.


aminulz kann ere fingz wot wee karnt kuz dey ave gud earings will Bloo goe and hyde iff dem lowd noyziz kum fron da skyiez


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo trais ti haid butt ai dowunt avv meni plaices hi kann gow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai hazz tu gowe nau, un ai weel bii bakk layterr.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Whirrs evrybuddy?


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Whirrs evrybuddy?


 :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aprilknits said:


> :lol:


Oooh hello April! Dew wanna djoin uz in mai attik wear wii hyed frum de grimmer plise 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Whirrs evrybuddy?


Eiz ere me duk hadd to wotch hemmerdayle, az you bin ieydin from dem gramapleeses, cos fink dey lerkin agayne


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eiz ere me duk hadd to wotch hemmerdayle, az you bin ieydin from dem gramapleeses, cos fink dey lerkin agayne


April mite joyne uz in de atik then, ie ope shei brindz dgin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

DI GRIMMER PLEASE R UN PAIGE TU


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oops had my caps on.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ewe dun fownd di grmar polize. Dew fink dey iz konfuzzled bai ower kowud? iffn dey tcheise uz aisle haf ter weik miseelen upp fer helupp


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> DI GRIMMER PLEASE R UN PAIGE TU


Neow yull gett telled orf bye dem hadnim, fownd dem grimmerz, wunder ware dey bin eidin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neow yull gett telled orf bye dem hadnim, fownd dem grimmerz, wunder ware dey bin eidin


ai az reaportted em tu ardmin plennie uv taims, un dey woz haidin ferrer munth. un iffn ardmin getz uppsett wiv mi, ai haz an alias

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai az reaportted em tu ardmin plennie uv taims, un dey woz haidin ferrer munth. un iffn ardmin getz uppsett wiv mi, ai haz an alias
> 
> :thumbup:


AI glad youze gott aliase , butt yoo carnt be reporterd kuz youse aint dun nuffink-- well only youzed caPITULZ AND THATT WOZ A MIZTAYKE


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wears yor pisspot? Akkershulli dem Frenshland piipul iits de frawgleggs un sneyuls n stuf sew mebbi knot
> :hunf:


eeuk! den der sneels is wot I kylz in me gartyn. An da frawgs swums in mudd putls and etz bugs. Aye dunt wanna etum. I got me nu pissputt but rathar nott go eten in Phranz.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> kip yer pisspot andy m'ladie savez yer goin lavvie :thumbup:


OOOH! I dint no oui needed a pisspert to traval to the lavy. O my no wuner the poleezes keips wachin me. Oh HALP Ima kumin to the atic now. chawklat coookie er no um chawlat biskiitt.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> eeuk! den der sneels is wot I kylz in me gartyn. An da frawgs swums in mudd putls and etz bugs. Aye dunt wanna etum. I got me nu pissputt but rathar nott go eten in Phranz.


dow unt wuri misellen, wheeze knot gewin dere 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Whirrs evrybuddy?


Ais ryt Cheer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ais ryt Cheer.


dgoli gude. hawe iz yore hedd eik?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oops had my caps on.


Caps wuz OK cuz it wer a porttint nounsmint.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dgoli gude. hawe iz yore hedd eik?


Nat gawn but betyr. Itl go way after I slips tanyte.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai shude bee gewin ter bedd but int slippy


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai shude bee gewin ter bedd but int slippy


I no waht yu mein. I usual git sleepy win its jus abut time ta gitt up.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

House yore karr?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> House yore karr?


Thay havint kawled yet. It will prolly be termorrow. Luky I don haftta go no whar.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Owe onn de torpick uv slipe in, dere iz summat orn dee bee bee sea bowt sighentists seyin tiz pruven pipul sliip lesson att de fule mune


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

wen Blu gets skard duz he trie to dig a hol? My Misty uster be skeared of loud noise frum der sky so she wud trie to git outta tha houze so she kud dig inta the ground. Funny thing tho, she dint care about firewurks even tho my nutty nabor usta make is own (illegal) and tha sounded like the wurld was splodin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Owe onn de torpick uv slipe in, dere iz summat orn dee bee bee sea bowt sighentists seyin tiz pruven pipul sliip lesson att de fule mune


That kud be tru. I uster wirk at the Polees dept (not grimmer) an whin ther was a fule mun they was mor crimes. The cops uster say tha mun brawt out the nutskases. (Thay wernt politikal correc eyther)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> wen Blu gets skard duz he trie to dig a hol? My Misty uster be skeared of loud noise frum der sky so she wud trie to git outta tha houze so she kud dig inta the ground. Funny thing tho, she dint care about firewurks even tho my nutty nabor usta make is own (illegal) and tha sounded like the wurld was splodin.


Blu djust traiz two haid. Un hiz frit uv fyerwirks tu, mai owuld doggie, Djet woz ded skaird two sew ai yous two put err bedd inn de cubbird unner de stares. Butt in dis ause mai cubbird as u wean dough.
Dat iz klevver digin u howul


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Blu djust traiz two haid. Un hiz frit uv fyerwirks tu, mai owuld doggie, Djet woz ded skaird two sew ai yous two put err bedd inn de cubbird unner de stares. Butt in dis ause mai cubbird as u wean dough.
> Dat iz klevver digin u howul


Pur baby! Aie feels so soree fer dem aminuls wen tha gets skiered cus thae dunt unnerstand. If Misty cunt get out she wud get right besie me and jus stair at me lyke she thot I cud mayk it stop.

Dunt nuthin skeer Clancy cept mebe I myte not get the fud inter his boll on tyme. He dunt lyke wen I leve either but thats jus caws he wants ta go tu. Not tha he be spoylt er nuthin lik thet.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Pur baby! Aie feels so soree fer dem aminuls wen tha gets skiered cus thae dunt unnerstand. If Misty cunt get out she wud get right besie me and jus stair at me lyke she thot I cud mayk it stop.
> 
> Dunt nuthin skeer Clancy cept mebe I myte not get the fud inter his boll on tyme. He dunt lyke wen I leve either but thats jus caws he wants ta go tu. Not tha he be spoylt er nuthin lik thet.


Lol, un knot datt Bloo iz spoylt naifer. Hi reely kneads fife blankitts iffn eats kowuld. Hi iz gude wenn ai gows owt, but hi dunt laik eat. hi getz mai shoos un putz dem in iz bedd! Dunt atchoo dem, jus kleks dem 
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Me standard Poodle did'nae vant ta' gi' away from de fire dis-play. She wan' ta' go fetch!

Y'all should'a been thar when me Da was a'chippin' wood in his wood chipper. At least 3 different pieces didn't reduce in the first go-through....one of them hit her in the chops. She lay down and pawed at her muzzle for a little bit. The next chunk she chased and got the chunk from the other side o' the fence.... wait for it.... BROUGHT it back to us the first time!

Kept a'doin' this for the rest of the remainder of the chipping job. No longer have her due to finances (gave her up to poodle rescue)...but I will more than likely get another poodle if I get another dog.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Me standard Poodle did'nae vant ta' gi' away from de fire dis-play. She wan' ta' go fetch!
> 
> Y'all should'a been thar when me Da was a'chippin' wood in his wood chipper. At least 3 different pieces didn't reduce in the first go-through....one of them hit her in the chops. She lay down and pawed at her muzzle for a little bit. The next chunk she chased and got the chunk from the other side o' the fence.... wait for it.... BROUGHT it back to us the first time!
> 
> Kept a'doin' this for the rest of the remainder of the chipping job. No longer have her due to finances (gave her up to poodle rescue)...but I will more than likely get another poodle if I get another dog.


Thas painful to haf to giv up a pet. We had to giv one up when I was a teenager an I still ha sad times about it somtimes. An I'm 75 nou, thats a long time butt I had growed up with that dog an back them ther wernt rescue groups so she went to the humane society. I promised my self that when I got old enuf to make my choices I wud never give up another pett and so far I haven't had to. But it isn't so bad when you can give them to a rescue group caws you know they will find homes for them.

I used to have a lab that would grab firewood when i was cutttin it but he wud run off with it so I wud chase him. Then when he got tired of the game, he would lay down with it and naw onit like it were a bone. He were kinda silly but he were a good loyal dawg to me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hay Kaixxy, where you was at earlier? Weuns were all yellen and hollerin fer ya. Dint ya here us? We was afeared them grinnin poleeses had got yu.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We'ens have a cool snap up here. Hard to stay 'wake when temps are delicious. No rain, jes' 70-75 F top temps.

I re-read 58-60 so that I could ketch up. How y'all doin' on the extracts?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> We'ens have a cool snap up here. Hard to stay 'wake when temps are delicious. No rain, jes' 70-75 F top temps.
> 
> I re-read 58-60 so that I could ketch up. How y'all doin' on the extracts?


KAXXIE -- weaz awl bean showtin fore yoo- fank gob youzr ok weiz awl bin wurrid boutcha- wish wee kud haz da cold snappe lady Lostie and mie ave bin toe hott and poor Bloo boy doggie ee dunt lyke itt eever, Weeze awl gud.da grimmer poleece is bak soe bee karful wen youz leeve your hoese to kum to de atik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Caps wuz OK cuz it wer a porttint nounsmint.


doent neede yer capp on inn diss eat m'ladie itt maek yoo sweety n yoreair weel go awl kerly eiz bin oop erlie to warter mie gardin wyle it be kool


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye dun' spoke too soon! Will gi' ta' 81 'morrow. But then 60 low. Needed shawl (store-bought, fur now) tu do clothes dis morn'.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Heyyy kaixxie iz woke up! Yayyy. Un aiz woke upp tu, sew orl iz wel dat begins wel ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Heyyy kaixxie iz woke up! Yayyy. Un aiz woke upp tu, sew orl iz wel dat begins wel ...


soe neow wiz awl waked oop iez gott me piddlin pooel in gardinso mite has da piddle innit wen iez dun sum jobbiz inn de hoewse gotta git sum codwedz orf mei seelin ferst- thenn shuv dat fing wot maykes wering noiese rownd da karpitts


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye tried to reply 'fore. Computer fought.

Enjoyed two home-made mixes of cocoa-milk. Don't buy the commercial because too much sugar/additives. Y'all ha' the coffee an' hard stuff...Eye get tu see wha' sinful stuff I can find o'er there.

Now a nice he'pful thing is to ha' a recipe for fruitcake with the rum...still trying to find the one tha' ha' 1/4 cup en'it. Tis for the November/December months only in our house. Ha' "Extract" fur it...need work'n recipe for tasty Holiday treat. Only needs the Figs to be added...maybe some raisins n'nuts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye tried to reply 'fore. Computer fought.
> 
> Enjoyed two home-made mixes of cocoa-milk. Don't buy the commercial because too much sugar/additives. Y'all ha' the coffee an' hard stuff...Eye get tu see wha' sinful stuff I can find o'er there.
> 
> Now a nice he'pful thing is to ha' a recipe for fruitcake with the rum...still trying to find the one tha' ha' 1/4 cup en'it. Tis for the November/December months only in our house. Ha' "Extract" fur it...need work'n recipe for tasty Holiday treat. Only needs the Figs to be added...maybe some raisins n'nuts.


Now Kaxxie that keake sownd delishus, we lyke rhum in da kaek and could eat it any time here not just holiday treat


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh kaixxie, has you gott receipt four poached figs? I'd like it wiv sum sorta lite syrup, which haz vanilla pods. Then aid eat it wiv creme fraiche. Tanks


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

An kaixxie, as you are the head cook and bottle washer, I'd like some ideas for easy to get down the gullet into the stomach very healthy things. Without alkihol pleeze. This is your mission, should you wish to accept it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> An kaixxie, as you are the head cook and bottle washer, I'd like some ideas for easy to get down the gullet into the stomach very healthy things. Without alkihol pleeze. This is your mission, should you wish to accept it.


I'm sure Kaxxie will come up wiv sumfink really niec she gud cooker


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> An kaixxie, as you are the head cook and bottle washer, I'd like some ideas for easy to get down the gullet into the stomach very healthy things. Without alkihol pleeze. This is your mission, should you wish to accept it.


Well iez orf owt cellibreating g/sons finl exam results tonite, hee iz noew kwallifyde optishun, weez verry pwouwd of him


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye tried to reply 'fore. Computer fought.
> 
> Enjoyed two home-made mixes of cocoa-milk. Don't buy the commercial because too much sugar/additives. Y'all ha' the coffee an' hard stuff...Eye get tu see wha' sinful stuff I can find o'er there.
> 
> Now a nice he'pful thing is to ha' a recipe for fruitcake with the rum...still trying to find the one tha' ha' 1/4 cup en'it. Tis for the November/December months only in our house. Ha' "Extract" fur it...need work'n recipe for tasty Holiday treat. Only needs the Figs to be added...maybe some raisins n'nuts.


Yu remember me of my yuth. My Mom uster maek frutcaik in summer an rap it in cheesecloth then soke it in brandy and close it up in a box she kep jus fer that. Ever few weeks she wud open it an spreenkl mor brandy onit. By Christmas OOeee was it ever gude. I keep thinkin I be gonna make one like hers but tobe onist I too lazie, it was a lot o work.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye dun' spoke too soon! Will gi' ta' 81 'morrow. But then 60 low. Needed shawl (store-bought, fur now) tu do clothes dis morn'.


Itz 82F rite now here an gonna go to 92F. :shock:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well iez orf owt cellibreating g/sons finl exam results tonite, hee iz noew kwallifyde optishun, weez verry pwouwd of him


Well done to the new optitian
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Itz 82F rite now here an gonna go to 92F. :shock:


OMG missy. yoo weel bee meltin in dat eat go fynd sum shayde and rest


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well iez orf owt cellibreating g/sons finl exam results tonite, hee iz noew kwallifyde optishun, weez verry pwouwd of him


Congratulations to him. That is an accomplishment. (It is even worth correct spelling.)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu remember me of my yuth. My Mom uster maek frutcaik in summer an rap it in cheesecloth then soke it in brandy and close it up in a box she kep jus fer that. Ever few weeks she wud open it an spreenkl mor brandy onit. By Christmas OOeee was it ever gude. I keep thinkin I be gonna make one like hers but tobe onist I too lazie, it was a lot o work.


Yup it was done like that in my family, only we used knitting needles to poke holes and poor de spirits in


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Well done to the new optitian
> :thumbup:


famchoo now ie cann goe to im and gets mei hizes testid


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Is any one else not gettin much nittin dun these daize? I spend so much tyme on the forum that I am really fallin behind in my nittin n crochetin. I think today I will try to get some done while I wait to heer from my kar.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Is any one else not gettin much nittin dun these daize? I spend so much tyme on the forum that I am really fallin behind in my nittin n crochetin. I think today I will try to get some done while I wait to heer from my kar.


gud fer yu. ai aint dun mutch nitin reesuntli cos iz sew hott

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yup it was done like that in my family, only we used knitting needles to poke holes and poor de spirits in


My sister uster make pokey hole kake. It wer reglar kake (not fruit) and she usta poke holes in and pour melted jam in. They was perty gude. I had forgot about them till you menshuned that.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> My sister uster make pokey hole kake. It wer reglar kake (not fruit) and she usta poke holes in and pour melted jam in. They was perty gude. I had forgot about them till you menshuned that.


scrummy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gud fer yu. ai aint dun mutch nitin reesuntli cos iz sew hott
> 
> :thumbup:


AI AINT DUN NUN FER HAEGIZ, WELL JUST A CUPPUL OV CROSHIT FLOURS sorry ain t showtin left me cap on


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gud fer yu. ai aint dun mutch nitin reesuntli cos iz sew hott
> 
> :thumbup:


All ta rayn we bin havin had kooled it doun sum here. Wen it gets hot I sits close ta the air conditioner and also keep a phan blowing on me from the uder syde. That kiips mi perty kul.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Da garag jus called an tol me my kah wil be redy late this aftnoon thas gude cuz i ha runned outa miluk n neide ta git ta da stoar.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> All ta rayn we bin havin had kooled it doun sum here. Wen it gets hot I sits close ta the air conditioner and also keep a phan blowing on me from the uder syde. That kiips mi perty kul.


youz bledi lucki to ave da rayne wee knot haz enny fore a feow dayz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> scrummy


ai wud lyke kaeke rite nwow wiz de kuppa tea ai mite maek a keak toomrowe itt mite bee lemun dribble kaek or myte bee choklit


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Da garag jus called an tol me my kah wil be redy late this aftnoon thas gude cuz i ha runned outa miluk n neide ta git ta da stoar.


o dat bee veree gud neowze, neow yoo kan git orf too the stoaerz, gett sum kaeke wyle youze theeir


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o dat bee veree gud neowze, neow yoo kan git orf too the stoaerz, gett sum kaeke wyle youze theeir


and wyle youz their doent forgit pruvizions fer de atik-- yoegert for Lostie annd biskitts fore uz and dgin and pyze


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> youz bledi lucki to ave da rayne wee knot haz enny fore a feow dayz


Wunt it be gude if we cud get a nise in betweener. Yu get rayne two daize a weik and I get rayne two dayze a weik an sumboddy else get it da res o the tyme.

My groun is saturatedy an nou the rayne kant go no where so it jus stans there n I hafte waid in ta water up ta my ankels when i go outsyde. even Clancy is gettin tard of it. He usual walks aroun init and seems ta reely like it, but yestiday I saw him standin on ta patio an jus lookin at the water then e turned aroun an came bac inta the houze. An the cat jus creeps out ta dore an slips under the howse fer what he needs then kums rit beck inside where usual i hasta pik im up an bring im in.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wunt it be gude if we cud get a nise in betweener. Yu get rayne two daize a weik and I get rayne two dayze a weik an sumboddy else get it da res o the tyme.
> 
> My groun is saturatedy an nou the rayne kant go no where so it jus stans there n I hafte waid in ta water up ta my ankels when i go outsyde. even Clancy is gettin tard of it. He usual walks aroun init and seems ta reely like it, but yestiday I saw him standin on ta patio an jus lookin at the water then e turned aroun an came bac inta the houze. An the cat jus creeps out ta dore an slips under the howse fer what he needs then kums rit beck inside where usual i hasta pik im up an bring im in.


Dee reain hidea iz gude. Chair eround. Goshuh yu dun have veri badd rayn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> and wyle youz their doent forgit pruvizions fer de atik-- yoegert for Lostie annd biskitts fore uz and dgin and pyze


Ayle stopp by ta likker stoar an git ta dgin an rhum. Shud Aye git sum vodker tuu?

An I tink I better go fix sumtin ta eet cause I be wantin to ad jerky and salty herring to that list (O yes miluk tu).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

voddy iz gude. andd mi mam yused tu korl eat miluk, jes laik u. Urr fust ladgwitch wornt ingleesh. Owe un main whirrnt eyefer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> voddy iz gude. andd mi mam yused tu korl eat miluk, jes laik u. Urr fust ladgwitch wornt ingleesh. Owe un main whirrnt eyefer


Lostie ei orlwayze funked you woz forren speekin layidie eiz kan spika dehytaliun sumtymez


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lostie ei orlwayze funked you woz forren speekin layidie eiz kan spika dehytaliun sumtymez


parliamo italiano

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> parliamo italiano
> 
> :thumbup:


spagmetti, tartillinie, ravellediolie, and taglatella and chow bambino-- there icann **** talyon


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Gelato (covers quite a few flavors), Anti-pasti, Salami, Amaretti, Cannoli. I can go on...jes' a'wanna tempt.

Actually Losti...most of my cooking savory is done without any extracts. Though I may use a little for barbecue...I throw together my own mixtures. I will need honey or treacle for part of THAT mix...helps to make the sauce stay on the meat. Southern style coleslaw with salt and white/black fresh-ground pepper and mayonnaise. NO miracle whip will be tolerated while I'M on duty!!!

I do not even like ham and pineapple or coconut shrimp. Plus a few more mixtures I have tried and don't care for. Trust me, if the cook doesn't like the potential smell...it doesn't get put together.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol kaixxie, the smell test is my way of cooking, too.Recently my son wasn't familiar with pork crackling - entirely because I had never made it!

I've heard of miracle whip, but have never tried it, nor have I had the desire to do so. I assume it is something like Dream Topping - which I'm not sure we have anymore. It was a powdery stuff which, I think was mixed with water and whisked. Rather exotic in the 1960's!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Correction = I've just googled miracle whip, and found out what it is. Real mayo please!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

and I've just googled Dream Topping. Eeeeeew!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol kaixxie, the smell test is my way of cooking, too.Recently my son wasn't familiar with pork crackling - entirely because I had never made it!
> 
> I've heard of miracle whip, but have never tried it, nor have I had the desire to do so. I assume it is something like Dream Topping - which I'm not sure we have anymore. It was a powdery stuff which, I think was mixed with water and whisked. Rather exotic in the 1960's!


O my goodness, I had forgotten all about that Dream Crap (or topping or whip or somethin like that). Now that you remind me I remember trying to convince myself that I liked it - but it didn't work.

I don't mind Miracle Whip but I prefer Mayo.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've found that quite a few desserts can be improved with 2% milk. Just the other day I soaked the large Tapioca with 2% milk (instead of water like my first attempt)...no watery flavor! I used 2 flavored cook and serve puddings from the store and the soaked Tapioca....MMMMMMM! Best with the Coconut Cream pair of boxes.

I can also go with the thickener (arrowroot/corn starch...whatever is available), sugar, 1/3 C flavoring (dry or wet), salt, 2 C milk (2% or higher) - per basic measurements.

When thickened I go with 1-2 Tablespoon(s) butter, MAYBE a little rum or vanilla depending on flavor. Like some bread recipes...the pudding can be doubled...not like the custards.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I can also go with the thickener (arrowroot/corn starch...whatever is available), sugar, 1/3 C flavoring (dry or wet), salt, 2 C milk (2% or higher) - per basic measurements.
> 
> When thickened I go with 1-2 Tablespoon(s) butter, MAYBE a little rum or vanilla depending on flavor. Like some bread recipes...the pudding can be doubled...not like the custards.


This has been my favorite pudding since I was a little girl. I have always made it with corn starch, never tried arrowroot (I think I will get some and try it, just never thought about it before).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

The garage just called back. There has been a snag and my kar wont be ready until Monday or Tuesday. Some part did not come in as it was supposed to and had to be ordered again. I had two mystery shops (grocery stores) scheduled for Sunday that I have to cancel. (And these paid more than just food) they are messing wit mah monees now) and even wurse I am reduced to using powdered mild for the weekend. Shooot!

Isn't it wonderful how much it helps to vent??


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> This has been my favorite pudding since I was a little girl. I have always made it with corn starch, never tried arrowroot (I think I will get some and try it, just never thought about it before).


Eye thunk y'ull find tha' the Arrowroot comes out smoother. Jes' mix Arrowroot, sugar, salt IMMEDIATELY with the cold milk with a whisk and/or spoon. Stir the mix over med-lo to med with a wood spoon until the consistency starts to show tracks of your stirring...the feel will be heavy too. When at the right thickness...turn the gas/burner off and add the butter...stir it in until you don't see it. Let the mix set and cool for 30-60 minutes. Serve by itself or with layers of Cool Whip. Pace yourself between servings. <G>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye thunk y'ull find tha' the Arrowroot comes out smoother. Jes' mix Arrowroot, sugar, salt IMMEDIATELY with the cold milk with a whisk and/or spoon. Stir the mix over med-lo to med with a wood spoon until the consistency starts to show tracks of your stirring...the feel will be heavy too. When at the right thickness...turn the gas/burner off and add the butter...stir it in until you don't see it. Let the mix set and cool for 30-60 minutes. Serve by itself or with layers of Cool Whip. Pace yourself between servings. <G>


I been reeden this an my mouf isa waterin LOL. An me with only powdered milc in ta howz (an I will not make puddin wit powdered miluk!)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> The garage just called back. There has been a snag and my kar wont be ready until Monday or Tuesday. Some part did not come in as it was supposed to and had to be ordered again. I had two mystery shops (grocery stores) scheduled for Sunday that I have to cancel. (And these paid more than just food) they are messing wit mah monees now) and even wurse I am reduced to using powdered mild for the weekend. Shooot!
> 
> Isn't it wonderful how much it helps to vent??


Dem garage peepul iz badd dey shud lett yoo burro onefore da weakende, neow youze gotta yuze dat peowderd miluk and neow yoo gott know groseries, kum to ladie losties atik wee ave da fude their


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dem garage peepul iz badd dey shud lett yoo burro onefore da weakende, neow youze gotta yuze dat peowderd miluk and neow yoo gott know groseries, kum to ladie losties atik wee ave da fude their


Aye is onda wea. My pissperts in mai pokit n i will sei wot I kin fin inda empties cubord ta brung wi me.

The reel problum is that I will run out of the canned food thet both o my (not spoilt) fur brats like on the drie fud. The (not spilt) dawg speshuly wont et it dry so I will prolly hav to cuk some o my ohn meet fer him which will cost mor to replace thin the cand dawg fud. Guess I jus better be glad that I has got meets atall huh?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aye is onda wea. My pissperts in mai pokit n i will sei wot I kin fin inda empties cubord ta brung wi me.
> 
> The reel problum is that I will run out of the canned food thet both o my (not spoilt) fur brats like on the drie fud. The (not spilt) dawg speshuly wont et it dry so I will prolly hav to cuk some o my ohn meet fer him which will cost mor to replace thin the cand dawg fud. Guess I jus better be glad that I has got meets atall huh?


Tut, pore yoo and fur babies, wot a bummer fore yoo, iez gotta go too bedd neow, it's 10.45pm and eiz tyred, sea yoo in da atik, gald you have yore pissport inn yuz pokit, Lostie wil luk after yoo nite nite sea yoo tomurro - Glennie x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

'ello ,ello .ello, woz orl dis den? aiz binn riiding wot u bin up tu. Pore misellen and de miluk problemo, thassam noh gude. un di prollens wiv er spilt dorgies. Den dere's kaixxies tapioca puddin witch sauns gude (ai haz u funi storie bawt tapioca)un den dere's glennie's hinvitaishun tu ms sttik .... iz dat di storey sew fah?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Tut, pore yoo and fur babies, wot a bummer fore yoo, iez gotta go too bedd neow, it's 10.45pm and eiz tyred, sea yoo in da atik, gald you have yore pissport inn yuz pokit, Lostie wil luk after yoo nite nite sea yoo tomurro - Glennie x x


owe nait nait glennie x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Right, story about tapioca. When my daddy was posted to Malaysia, he was given some intelligence about the jungle, and they were told to look out for tapioca. At first he was puzzled why they were looking for pudding, then he found out that the guerillas would hunker down and clear a patch to grow tapioca to eat!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Right, story about tapioca. When my daddy was posted to Malaysia, he was given some intelligence about the jungle, and they were told to look out for tapioca. At first he was puzzled why they were looking for pudding, then he found out that the guerillas would hunker down and clear a patch to grow tapioca to eat!


Where else would we learn all these so very interesting things if not from our MOST WONDERFUL, INFORMATIVE KPers with their life stories! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where else would we learn all these so very interesting things if not from our MOST WONDERFUL, INFORMATIVE KPers with their life stories! Keep 'em comin'!


Hey there georgie girl

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hey there georgie girl
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm tellin' y'all, I'm so hooked on our KP forum. Wish I'd joined a long time ago. Never in my wildest dreams did I think there were so many (mostly women) who could interact with each other, tell life stories, talk about things we knit, crochet, recipes....it's never ending. And, from all over our great, BIG wonderful world!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm tellin' y'all, I'm so hooked on our KP forum. Wish I'd joined a long time ago. Never in my wildest dreams did I think there were so many (mostly women) who could interact with each other, tell life stories, talk about things we knit, crochet, recipes....it's never ending. And, from all over our great, BIG wonderful world!


 It's truly great aint it? 
:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Right, story about tapioca. When my daddy was posted to Malaysia, he was given some intelligence about the jungle, and they were told to look out for tapioca. At first he was puzzled why they were looking for pudding, then he found out that the guerillas would hunker down and clear a patch to grow tapioca to eat!


Did y'all know U.S. President Lyndon Johnson never went a day without eating tapioca? NOT 1 DAY WITHOUT IT....it was on the Presidential menu EVERY SINGLE DAY!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lostie said:


> It's truly great aint it?
> :thumbup:


Y'all got that right honey!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm tellin' y'all, I'm so hooked on our KP forum. Wish I'd joined a long time ago. Never in my wildest dreams did I think there were so many (mostly women) who could interact with each other, tell life stories, talk about things we knit, crochet, recipes....it's never ending. And, from all over our great, BIG wonderful world!


Thas one o the things I like about it. Meeting people from all over the world and learning about them. Sometimes it feels like a big pen pal convention. And there is always someone to talk to and listen to and learn about and laugh with.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did y'all know U.S. President Lyndon Johnson never went a day without eating tapioca? NOT 1 DAY WITHOUT IT....it was on the Presidential menu EVERY SINGLE DAY!


I'm shaking my head in astonishment here. Yet another snippet of info :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I told myself to go to bed, and I did, and I listened to the BBC world service for over 2 hours - the shipping forecast, the pigeon which took a wrong turn and ended up on a Royal Navy Boot and is coming back home, and yack yack yack ......

I'm back again. Can't sleep - probably cos I'm not trying hard enough ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thas one o the things I like about it. Meeting people from all over the world and learning about them. Sometimes it feels like a big pen pal convention. And there is always someone to talk to and listen to and learn about and laugh with.


 oh aint dat de trufe misellen 
:thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

On this subject, if they try to correct me then I will tell them to mind their own business and jump in a lake. I speak well, spell well and know where to put my commas, periods and question marks. But I get tired or type too fast or whatever just like everyone else and I don't always re-read my posts. If you can read it and understand it and it's not rude, nasty , hurtful etc who is it hurting, what harm has it done. And also, my question mark key died so that's why I didn't use it! Sorry for the rant but this topic really bothers me.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

OH and don't take this the wrong way , but you gals and guys are all nuts! I have been reading the last 5 or so pages back from there and am way to tired to figure out what you are typing. I am off to bed , enjoy yourselves! hahaha


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

stablemom said:


> On this subject, if they try to correct me then I will tell them to mind their own business and jump in a lake. I speak well, spell well and know where to put my commas, periods and question marks. But I get tired or type too fast or whatever just like everyone else and I don't always re-read my posts. If you can read it and understand it and it's not rude, nasty , hurtful etc who is it hurting, what harm has it done. And also, my question mark key died so that's why I didn't use it! Sorry for the rant but this topic really bothers me.


Ya' know what? I couldn't have said it better myself. I didn't "join" our KP group to nit-pick someone else's spelling, grammar, punctuation or anything else someone thinks isn't "perfect". Come on ladies, we're here to enjoy each other's company, tell a few jokes, discuss knitting & all-in-all lift each orher's spirits up, not shame each other & drag each other over the coals, not belittle each other. If I wanted to be corrected & told what errors I'm making, & I do make some, I'd sign up for an on-line college course & get some credit or discredit if I make a mistake. Mercy! Let's all build each orher's spirits up - let's like one another - let's love one another & make each other feel like a million dollars. I would not criticize my personal girlfriends like some do here on our KP, so why should we KPers do these negative things to each other? As far as I'm concerned, y'all are my girlfriends & I wish happiness & joy for each & everyone of you. Let's all have a wonderful, blessed day!
Georgiegirl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hey there georgie girl
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


---- swinging down the street so fancy free   
iz yah swingin doewn to da attik


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? I couldn't have said it better myself. I didn't "join" our KP group to nit-pick someone else's spelling, grammar, punctuation or anything else someone thinks isn't "perfect". Come on ladies, we're here to enjoy each other's company, tell a few jokes, discuss knitting & all-in-all lift each orher's spirits up, not shame each other & drag each other over the coals, not belittle each other. If I wanted to be corrected & told what errors I'm making, & I do make some, I'd sign up for an on-line college course & get some credit or discredit if I make a mistake. Mercy! Let's all build each orher's spirits up - let's like one another - let's love one another & make each other feel like a million dollars. I would not criticize my personal girlfriends like some do here on our KP, so why should we KPers do these negative things to each other? As far as I'm concerned, y'all are my girlfriends & I wish happiness & joy for each & everyone of you. Let's all have a wonderful, blessed day!
> Georgiegirl


Hi Georgiegirl, we dafties awl wish you the same, wee have da fun and dat wot maeks de werld go rouwnd, kannei kum to collig widya, PLEEZE luv ya Georgie - Jan x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> OH and don't take this the wrong way , but you gals and guys are all nuts! I have been reading the last 5 or so pages back from there and am way to tired to figure out what you are typing. I am off to bed , enjoy yourselves! hahaha


stablemom

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hier ai ham.ai fiyull u beat dellykut dough


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> 'ello ,ello .ello, woz orl dis den? aiz binn riiding wot u bin up tu. Pore misellen and de miluk problemo, thassam noh gude. un di prollens wiv er spilt dorgies. Den dere's kaixxies tapioca puddin witch sauns gude (ai haz u funi storie bawt tapioca)un den dere's glennie's hinvitaishun tu ms sttik .... iz dat di storey sew fah?


gudmoanin mie kuvliz, bitt kouler toodai-- nah thenn iez wenowt four miz dinna lassnite, itt woz vellieniese tooaswell anorl, ei hadd da chukky inda luovly sorce and jammrollipolli n kusterd. ei liket da stooree ov yoor daddy n da tapioka


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hier ai ham.ai fiyull u beat dellykut dough


ooo Lostie ladie eim sorree to ear youze a bite dellikut,az yoo gott sumfinkto maek yer feal bitt betterer, yoo taek itt eezy toodai and be betterer sune x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gudmoanin mie kuvliz, bitt kouler toodai-- nah thenn iez wenowt four miz dinna lassnite, itt woz vellieniese tooaswell anorl, ei hadd da chukky inda luovly sorce and jammrollipolli n kusterd. ei liket da stooree ov yoor daddy n da tapioka


Burr limey glennie, eyem klow sirr tu yore diall ekt dan orl ouwer frens ear, butt yoo getts mi flumoxed sometimes trine tu werkk awt wot you iz sain! Jam rolly polly and custard is my daddy's favourite puddin tu! Wiv bangers n mash tu start wiv 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ooo Lostie ladie eim sorree to ear youze a bite dellikut,az yoo gott sumfinkto maek yer feal bitt betterer, yoo taek itt eezy toodai and be betterer sune x x x


ai kood du wiv erbawt 48 owers nonn stopp slip, but dunno wen dattle appen 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai kood du wiv erbawt 48 owers nonn stopp slip, but dunno wen dattle appen
> :thumbup:


neow youze tailin fibberstunks and preetindin yoo dunno mie lingo, tinkin yoo shud gitda koewd buk ouet and praktiss.Rite den owzebowt yoo gett inn da luvli bedd inn de hattik n weeze awl kum and luk arter yoo und yoo kud ave da gud kipp-- if only hey kiddo luvsya x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I think there is an actual word for this, but don't know what it is. Tis when one googles oneself! Lol, and I am still on page one of the search!
I was gogglin various peops ai kan fink uv, un wun uv mai kneefews (knott singlin im owt, dey iz orl diss funk shun ull) az summ turble tings ritten bawt im - gosh. He duz arsk ferrit dough.
By the way I'm not in the habit of doing this - just one of those random things one does at 4am rather than listen to the shipping forecast - again on de bee bee cee.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I think there is an actual word for this, but don't know what it is. Tis when one googles oneself! Lol, and I am still on page one of the search!
> I was gogglin various peops ai kan fink uv, un wun uv mai kneefews (knott singlin im owt, dey iz orl diss funk shun ull) az summ turble tings ritten bawt im - gosh. He duz arsk ferrit dough.
> By the way I'm not in the habit of doing this - just one of those random things one does at 4am rather than listen to the shipping forecast - again on de bee bee cee.


Eye tink it wuz called "Finding yourself"...way 'fore me time. Late 1960 B.D...'bout 10 months shy of 1970. But Eye duz read dem books...not dem zapped-powered ti'ngs. Pressed tree with print on dem. Probably findem kaixixang on ICQ.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye tink it wuz called "Finding yourself"...way 'fore me time. Late 1960 B.D...'bout 10 months shy of 1970. But Eye duz read dem books...not dem zapped-powered ti'ngs. Pressed tree with print on dem. Probably findem kaixixang on ICQ.


OOh yess, I heards bowt tri bukes un "Finding Yourself" , missed dattun two, butt wens ai wen tu uni wi runns erwei in horreure att bean laik datt un larfed. Butt tri buks ai hazz lotsa. I always wanted to live in a library when I grew up - luvvd de smel o laibriz. Nau is nuff two liff in mai owun licckel owse wiv de tekkernollogie. Butt iffn di lectricitie dun dizpear, weed bee bakk tu meedel eyedges, wunt wii?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh un wen ai seemm tu sei rewud tings bawt mi kneefews un kneeses un greyut neffews un datt, ai clude maiselff in weered kattigorri, cepten aiv nivver bean faund een di gutterr n stuff.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh un wen ai seemm tu sei rewud tings bawt mi kneefews un kneeses un greyut neffews un datt, ai clude maiselff in weered kattigorri, cepten aiv nivver bean faund een di gutterr n stuff.


ere ei wanna know ware iez can found owt bowt mei weerdoez you haff twotell mee ow to doit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

roger that glennie. ai besten du dat in pm


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

By stating " Late 1960 B.D...'bout 10 months shy of 1970" Eye'm a'talk'n 'bout day EYE came into this world. Knot a'talk'n 'bout copy-rite date o'book 'bout lost pe'pull.

Eye does 'dore pl'y'n' wi' y'alls minds. Pity we'en's knot actual' atten' attik. The smells and tastes...MMMM!

Now ha' sum warm mint tea wi' honey and Eye'll pray that Miz. Lostie be a'feel' besser soon.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oooooowe miztur ex Lostie dunn been rawund wiv der bill fer mai arf uv dee miyulls en datt fore dee Kornworl tripp. Ai woz spektin datt, butt dint no wevver hid av di brass neck. Korse ee haz.It's not that I'm tight, but I could eat naff all and aim expected to pay half for the vast quantities he troughed down.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooooowe miztur ex Lostie dunn been rawund wiv der bill fer mai arf uv dee miyulls en datt fore dee Kornworl tripp. Ai woz spektin datt, butt dint no wevver hid av di brass neck. Korse ee haz.It's not that I'm tight, but I could eat naff all and aim expected to pay half for the vast quantities he troughed down.


Well we carnt swear on KP but dat exLostie man is a bad word, give him 1/4 of bill and send im oef wid de flea inn iz earole ~++**~~ and dats swarin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> By stating " Late 1960 B.D...'bout 10 months shy of 1970" Eye'm a'talk'n 'bout day EYE came into this world. Knot a'talk'n 'bout copy-rite date o'book 'bout lost pe'pull.
> 
> Eye does 'dore pl'y'n' wi' y'alls minds. Pity we'en's knot actual' atten' attik. The smells and tastes...MMMM!
> 
> Now ha' sum warm mint tea wi' honey and Eye'll pray that Miz. Lostie be a'feel' besser soon.


Stop dat pleyin yu norty persunn! Rait, ai iz tokkin baut leyut fo,s iffn you wanna no. ai iz 56. Ther, sedd it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well we carnt swear on KP but dat exLostie man is a bad word, give him 1/4 of bill and send im oef wid de flea inn iz earole ~++**~~ and dats swarin


 ee izz peyun inn de nekk. un happli fergetts sutch stuff az bean restidd un korshunned by de pleeze fer bean u now gude bunch u trash.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Stop dat pleyin yu norty persunn! Rait, ai iz tokkin baut leyut fo,s iffn you wanna no. ai iz 56. Ther, sedd it.


hay youze onlee da babie m'lady, iez be az old az methoosliah butt fink iez saeme az yoo yungunz lol x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye's a'consid'r'n y'all older sisters. Most of the tastie 'perience Eye dun got into 'cause it tastes nice. Knot a'try'n ta' get y'all upset. Jes' lett'n y'all know Eye'm not in er'ly 20's.

Me Mum canna get Jello to setup...yet she can can/make jelly/jams. Why else d'ya thunk Eye can do cooktop/microwave jam/jelly, p'dd'ns, savorys, etc. Have ingredients...no parents around...get started or enjoy the hunger headache. Not cruel...Eye do enjoy me time alone without stumbling over Dad. E'en though Eye will ha' ta' make another newer computer soon so that Eye'm not having ta' wait for online access.

Yew should see me wish list....Eye do ha' it down to 2-400 USD sew dat Eye willnae knead new c'm-pew-turn soon. Jest new starter software. Main board only 99 USD...is cheaper ta' make up from parts selected...nae just ANY darn th'n put t'g'thr.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol. ai woz add thunk yew woz de spreen tchiken mung us.eeze porsbl, two tel yer now's. u eez ver'klevver. un eat woz kleer datt yors dadi en mumi woz raund. azz u kn tel mi dardi iz tu, un ai is wun ev di larst tu liive in de owuld hempare. I dun growed upp een Maleisya,un parrentli mai fust langwidge woz Merley .... xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Deutsche, Mein sprechen was das! Trei year was und no Anglais haben!

Gut thing y'all know Eye know sum Spanish und French...sum Italian. 'most equal on der Deutsche und der Anglais.

Eye reed de lingua besser den Eye Sprech alles. Ewe dun started me into de lingua addition...Eye blame me older sisters! <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie - iz yes noligible baut wot wii kerl "kunfut fude" ore
"soul'fude"? Wi wentt tu Nyu York wuns fer Nyew Year, and wi wonted tu go to Harlem, were wi had sum soul fude which we had ownli hear uv in books n filmz. Gosh it woz good.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol. ai woz add thunk yew woz de spreen tchiken mung us.eeze porsbl, two tel yer now's. u eez ver'klevver. un eat woz kleer datt yors dadi en mumi woz raund. azz u kn tel mi dardi iz tu, un ai is wun ev di larst tu liive in de owuld hempare. I dun growed upp een Maleisya,un parrentli mai fust langwidge woz Merley .... xxx


lol mei ain;t no sprung chikadoodle, iez owl nuff to bee yuz mammy, mei mam n dad past away long tyme agoe, eize onlee wun lefft neow, bofe sis's died reely yung, one inn de car krash, uvver one wiv the nasty big C.sorre too bee morbid butt dats story uv me fammly


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> lol mei ain;t no sprung chikadoodle, iez owl nuff to bee yuz mammy, mei mam n dad past away long tyme agoe, eize onlee wun lefft neow, bofe sis's died reely yung, one inn de car krash, uvver one wiv the nasty big C.sorre too bee morbid butt dats story uv me fammly


we haben gott sayum sitra Klassikall Edookeisun. Un had des papa un gret gramp who gott fru le tout guerres un managed to survive les touts catastrohe sans mort. bueno 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> we haben gott sayum sitra Klassikall Edookeisun. Un had des papa un gret gramp who gott fru le tout guerres un managed to survive les touts catastrohe sans mort. bueno
> :thumbup:


oo deer Lostie ie dunno wot youze sayin on dat last bit cos ei dunt spikka dat langwidge-- tramslate pleeze x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I told myself to go to bed, and I did, and I listened to the BBC world service for over 2 hours - the shipping forecast, the pigeon which took a wrong turn and ended up on a Royal Navy Boot and is coming back home, and yack yack yack ......
> 
> I'm back again. Can't sleep - probably cos I'm not trying hard enough ...


The harder I try ta sleep, the less I sleep. Tryin tu hard just gets yur sistim all discomboboulated an then ya kant sleep ner nuthin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ima gonna get ta go ta ta store! My neighbor said I kin borry her kar wen she gits home fum work taday an take it ta the stor. O boy I kin git dawg fud and miluk.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus gotted a message fum my internet pervider thet I has used 90 persint of my allowamce an it don't reset fer a nother week. I guess there was tuu many o them you tube fideos. Anyhou I wont be on as much as usual this week cause I dunt wanna be charged xtra (gots ta save mony to get my kar back)
I'll tak ta y'all later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ima gonna get ta go ta ta store! My neighbor said I kin borry her kar wen she gits home fum work taday an take it ta the stor. O boy I kin git dawg fud and miluk.


o dat be kynd of your naybour, neow you can get provisions fer yoo and yore dawg and miluk , we will seez yoo later go save yuz money and hope to see yoo bak real soon x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooooowe miztur ex Lostie dunn been rawund wiv der bill fer mai arf uv dee miyulls en datt fore dee Kornworl tripp. Ai woz spektin datt, butt dint no wevver hid av di brass neck. Korse ee haz.It's not that I'm tight, but I could eat naff all and aim expected to pay half for the vast quantities he troughed down.


Yu tak bout mr ex Lostie haven brass neck, but I tink he got brass tings at ta oder end! (If there isn't a crude expreshun over there wat this reminders yu of, let me know and I will esplain probly in a PM so I dunt get in trubl with admin.)

Anyhoo when e cums beck yu shud gi him whut yu figger he deserves (gas and yur OWN eats) and have a good strong bat in yur hans in case he objecs. (I will admit I get angry sumtyms)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> By stating " Late 1960 B.D...'bout 10 months shy of 1970" Eye'm a'talk'n 'bout day EYE came into this world. Knot a'talk'n 'bout copy-rite date o'book 'bout lost pe'pull.
> 
> Eye does 'dore pl'y'n' wi' y'alls minds. Pity we'en's knot actual' atten' attik. The smells and tastes...MMMM!
> 
> Now ha' sum warm mint tea wi' honey and Eye'll pray that Miz. Lostie be a'feel' besser soon.


Warm mint tea w'honey maks anybodee feel better!!
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Stop dat pleyin yu norty persunn! Rait, ai iz tokkin baut leyut fo,s iffn you wanna no. ai iz 56. Ther, sedd it.


My goodness I is playen wif de chilrens. I be 75. :roll: :shock:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> lol mei ain;t no sprung chikadoodle, iez owl nuff to bee yuz mammy, mei mam n dad past away long tyme agoe, eize onlee wun lefft neow, bofe sis's died reely yung, one inn de car krash, uvver one wiv the nasty big C.sorre too bee morbid butt dats story uv me fammly


We mus be close to same age. I be ta onliest un left too. parents gone long time and all three sisters gone. One cancer, One stroke and ta last one just last August from kidney failure.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> We mus be close to same age. I be ta onliest un left too. parents gone long time and all three sisters gone. One cancer, One stroke and ta last one just last August from kidney failure.


Eiz can give you 5 years to catch mie up missellen so fink ei be da grenny of y'all   eiz still yung at hart tho bleeve mee. t the moment weez havin thunder and likenin and it's lashin doeown wit raynin, still blinkin hott tho


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eiz can give you 5 years to catch mie up missellen so fink ei be da grenny of y'all   eiz still yung at hart tho bleeve mee. t the moment weez havin thunder and likenin and it's lashin doeown wit raynin, still blinkin hott tho


Thas gud ta no caus sometimes I fiels like I be ter oldest inna wurld. But mos a th time I dunt feel like mie age and hafta remin misel hou olde I be. My sister uster alwais think o hersel as old even wen she was onli in er fiftys an I niver cud understand enny wun hu seems to want ta be old. I figger if ya think yer reele old ya git reely old. I think that be part of why I keeps workin at me mystry shoppin. If I still be wurkin I cant be truly old cin aie? LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Miz Lostie gets upset wi' moi when Eye comment that Eye'm playing wi' y'all's brains...Eye du thunk it'sa equal opportunity pick on each other. War's the harm when we're a'picking on each other?

<G> Basically we have two groups of friends...two U.K., two U.S. Decades on this Earth don't count...fun and enjoyment do!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Iz ded true kaixxie, un kors wi tease each uvver, un iz fun cos nun ev us seems to have growun upp yett! Tis sutch gude fun tu faind kindred spirits in diz grate wulrd. We'e been guessing about each other but playing the game til dis poyunt den jumped out and made ourselves better known. I love it!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

and we poke fun at ourselves!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Blimey, it's pelting it down outside, and we haven't actually had much rain this year. I see the Meterologgical Office has issued an amber alert on the possibility of flooding for my area. Some poor souls are going to get it.That reminds me, my buildings insurance is due next month, and they'll ask if I live in a flood plain. I always say "well if my house floods, there'll be no need for you to cough up, because I'm bang on top of a steep hill and we'll all be making arks" I smile on the other side of my face when we get black ice and I can't keep my feet under me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

YAY! Now for 'nother part of UK ta' get sum! Cannae say that Eye'm getting rain...but tis cool so Eye'm fine.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You jammy so and so! The sharing of "weather" in so interesting . As ever, us Brits are never totally prepared for anything unusual, and are somewhat envious of things like "air conditioning"

If you are wondering what the heck I'm doing on the pooter at nearly 4am, neither am I!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> You jammy so and so! The sharing of "weather" in so interesting . As ever, us Brits are never totally prepared for anything unusual, and are somewhat envious of things like "air conditioning"
> 
> If you are wondering what the heck I'm doing on the pooter at nearly 4am, neither am I!


Eye sad nuffin' 'bout AC. It's nearly midnight EST here...and close to 55 or 60 Fahrenheit OUTSIDE! Jes' had to move me mum's clothing to the laundry. Pleasant outside and almost considering wearing shawl.

Da has new chair fur computer...having fun to sta' 'wake. 'Cept for arms...snooze city!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye sad nuffin' 'bout AC. It's nearly midnight EST here...and close to 55 or 60 Fahrenheit OUTSIDE! Jes' had to move me mum's clothing to the laundry. Pleasant outside and almost considering wearing shawl.
> 
> Da has new chair fur computer...having fun to sta' 'wake. 'Cept for arms...snooze city!


Indeedy. Nau aiv follen intu de trap that uvvers du dai djumpin tu konkllshionns

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glad you are there kaixxie. I'm in one room of my house, not sure quite what's going on. There seems to be some strong weather out there. Blue is freaked - to be fair, according to the usual routine, I should be fast asleep. Huge wind, rattling on the roof, chucking it down with rain.......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Earlier when Eye dun replied...it were 62 Fahrenheit...NOW it down to 60. Hmmmm, suppos' ta' get down to 54. Thinking of turning off AC...save on mechanical pre-58 Fahrenheit problems!

Ha' ta' get second half of laundry done. Ewe might consider check'n yur roof every 10-20 years...ASAP! If'n wind's up...don't know what may ha' worked loose...'specially with chimney and waterheater/furnace flues.

Eye know...more x-pense. But 10-20 years between checks may reduce long-run.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Earlier when Eye dun replied...it were 62 Fahrenheit...NOW it down to 60. Hmmmm, suppos' ta' get down to 54. Thinking of turning off AC...save on mechanical pre-58 Fahrenheit problems!
> 
> Ha' ta' get second half of laundry done. Ewe might consider check'n yur roof every 10-20 years...ASAP! If'n wind's up...don't know what may ha' worked loose...'specially with chimney and waterheater/furnace flues.
> 
> Eye know...more x-pense. But 10-20 years between checks may reduce long-run.


'ere, cann ie joyne in, i'se a saying if'n rayn gets inn Losties attik warez wi gonna hyde frum da grimmer pleece neow ize wurried


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunno? Now reading 51 Fahrenheit ... glad Eye don't ha' ta' go out til later!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

jaras said:


> "Nobody" is perfect. I am a "Nobody"....therefore, I am perfect.
> I thought a little humor might help!! As long as it can be read, what is the problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Frannyward said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


good onyer Jaras, we all love a bit of humour   :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Blimey, it's pelting it down outside, and we haven't actually had much rain this year. I see the Meterologgical Office has issued an amber alert on the possibility of flooding for my area. Some poor souls are going to get it.That reminds me, my buildings insurance is due next month, and they'll ask if I live in a flood plain. I always say "well if my house floods, there'll be no need for you to cough up, because I'm bang on top of a steep hill and we'll all be making arks" I smile on the other side of my face when we get black ice and I can't keep my feet under me.


with all the rain weuns been havin I wishes I lived on top of a hill. We're not considered a flood district cause the flooding dunt get inta the houses. Just makes the roads undrivable and causes my feets to shrivel up frum all ta wadin I has ta do in i wants ta go outdoors. I hearin thunder comin in now so I guess I be gettin more rain ina few minits (Oh goody).

We get storm warnings for things like heavy thunder and tornatoes but they are not called amber alerts. Here an Amber Alert means a child is missing and considered in danger. It was started and named after a little girl that was kidnapped and killed.

Mebe you shud get yuself a tobogan slide to use when ta black ice comes LOL jus do a beli flop and slide down ta hill. :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iz ded true kaixxie, un kors wi tease each uvver, un iz fun cos nun ev us seems to have growun upp yett! Tis sutch gude fun tu faind kindred spirits in diz grate wulrd. We'e been guessing about each other but playing the game til dis poyunt den jumped out and made ourselves better known. I love it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wy be ina hury ta gro up?

I finds mai sef waitin fer da nex meseg fum my adic frens ever dae.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> with all the rain weuns been havin I wishes I lived on top of a hill. We're not considered a flood district cause the flooding dunt get inta the houses. Just makes the roads undrivable and causes my feets to shrivel up frum all ta wadin I has ta do in i wants ta go outdoors. I hearin thunder comin in now so I guess I be gettin more rain ina few minits (Oh goody).
> 
> We get storm warnings for things like heavy thunder and tornatoes but they are not called amber alerts. Here an Amber Alert means a child is missing and considered in danger. It was started and named after a little girl that was kidnapped and killed.
> 
> Mebe you shud get yuself a tobogan slide to use when ta black ice comes LOL jus do a beli flop and slide down ta hill. :lol:


Moi? Do an beli florp? Butt eat wud fraitn di hosses!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Moi? Do an beli florp? Butt eat wud fraitn di hosses!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:

that un lef me spiesh less LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, wen duz yu sliep? I seen that yu wuz on der line all nite and nou it be the middle of da day (noon over here) an you is bak on. I wud be all dizie wit needin sleip. Corse I be dizzie mos o ta tyne anyhoo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Has der grimmin poleezes started in ta pikin on oder tings nou? I seed yestaday they was fussin at somun who askeed fer help an fergot ta turn off her cap loc. O my goodniss sumwun started inta fussin at ta complainer. We mite hata enlarge da atic!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie, wen duz yu sliep? I seen that yu wuz on der line all nite and nou it be the middle of da day (noon over here) an you is bak on. I wud be all dizie wit needin sleip. Corse I be dizzie mos o ta tyne anyhoo.


Lol misellen, aim nott shuer baut slipin at moument. verii streyundg. butt ai av bean aut terdei tu pruve dat rumurrs uv mai deth arr nott troo. Foortunetly twoz tween dawun pores.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Has der grimmin poleezes started in ta pikin on oder tings nou? I seed yestaday they was fussin at somun who askeed fer help an fergot ta turn off her cap loc. O my goodniss sumwun started inta fussin at ta complainer. We mite hata enlarge da atic!


dunno eef eats grarner pliice. aim kipping mi nowuze kliin. dere's allot ev upsett eraund. aise nott bin eraun lorng nuff te butt een.

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol misellen, aim nott shuer baut slipin at moument. verii streyundg. butt ai av bean aut terdei tu pruve dat rumurrs uv mai deth arr nott troo. Foortunetly twoz tween dawun pores.
> 
> :thumbup:


weil I sur be glad dem rum mers was not tru. but yu need ta figger out bout thet thar sleip stuff caus it kin makin yu sick to get ta sleip patern messied up. I nows bout thet cause I dun it. I aways likeed to wurk nites but now I is retard n my sleeper kant figer out wen it be tyme to go sleepie time and wen it be wakee wakee tyme.

Hmm now my hongrie alarum dun goin orf so I gess it mus be time fer me to fin sumthin ta eat.

Tak ta ya later.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

misellen said:


> with all the rain weuns been havin I wishes I lived on top of a hill. We're not considered a flood district cause the flooding dunt get inta the houses. Just makes the roads undrivable and causes my feets to shrivel up frum all ta wadin I has ta do in i wants ta go outdoors. I hearin thunder comin in now so I guess I be gettin more rain ina few minits (Oh goody).
> 
> We get storm warnings for things like heavy thunder and tornatoes but they are not called amber alerts. Here an Amber Alert means a child is missing and considered in danger. It was started and named after a little girl that was kidnapped and killed.
> 
> Mebe you shud get yuself a tobogan slide to use when ta black ice comes LOL jus do a beli flop and slide down ta hill. :lol:


Yes, here in the U.S., it was named after a little girl named "Amber".


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, here in the U.S., it was named after a little girl named "Amber".


Lol karnt sei we now fer shuer hier, but it kind ove means "bea keirful"


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

We truly did have a hurricane in London back in eightees. Now worning, all emezed. Ai woz wekin dere den, un not suer wevver ai wud be nided at work, ut fort ai better go. Lol, it was like the Blitz, where we try to karry on although everything is kerplinked. I wasn't sure how I'd het to werk, and saw a bus as I walked along. The dirver stooped and saidhe would try tu teik us all wherever we were going, but couldn't make any promises. Was fun.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ou, hai dgeorgie gilie . nevver suer wevver aim spikkin tu miiseen or nott


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

miiseen means myself in yorkhire dialect


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

werez dat glennie gorn nau? Sheeze sliiping orn dyutie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> werez dat glennie gorn nau? Sheeze sliiping orn dyutie.


ou iez ear m'laidie, eiz bin cleerin me atik kuz iem finkin dem greemer poliece dun gon und susst uz owt i amnt bin slippin on dyutie ei bin rowndin oop spyze to elp uz fynd da baddiz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ou iez ear m'laidie, eiz bin cleerin me atik kuz iem finkin dem greemer poliece dun gon und susst uz owt i amnt bin slippin on dyutie ei bin rowndin oop spyze to elp uz fynd da baddiz


ei fink da grimmerz no ware wee ares so wee must leeve yore hattik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> weil I sur be glad dem rum mers was not tru. but yu need ta figger out bout thet thar sleip stuff caus it kin makin yu sick to get ta sleip patern messied up. I nows bout thet cause I dun it. I aways likeed to wurk nites but now I is retard n my sleeper kant figer out wen it be tyme to go sleepie time and wen it be wakee wakee tyme.
> 
> Hmm now my hongrie alarum dun goin orf so I gess it mus be time fer me to fin sumthin ta eat.
> 
> Tak ta ya later.


missen, ai mos polodgies at noot relaizin you is tarded. Iffn eet helups ais is tardedd two 
:hunf:


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Trubble is sum peeple wernt brawt up propper, like whati dun. Personally I would prefer nice people to correct people.


'Wot a lot'a squit them gramma-bullies tawk. We was brung up to unerstand sum of us aunt as brite as others, or cant tawk/spell/propa, so we must be kind and tolerate evveryone.

( 'Squit' is a Norfolk word for 'rubbish'.) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> missen, ai mos polodgies at noot relaizin you is tarded. Iffn eet helups ais is tardedd two
> :hunf:


aiz retarded too but aiz still gotten awl mie marbulz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Isla May said:


> 'Wot a lot'a squit them gramma-bullies tawk. We was brung up to unerstand sum of us aunt as brite as others, or cant tawk/spell/propa, so we must be kind and tolerate evveryone.
> 
> ( 'Squit' is a Norfolk word for 'rubbish'.) :thumbup: :thumbup:


OOh wi gots a nyu fren frum Noffoklan
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello boring, would you like to join us?

As you can tell, we are hiding in my attic


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

If you do, could you bering some turnips from Norfolkland


----------



## Isla May (Nov 20, 2012)

knittaholic said:


> I fully agree with most of the posts here. my preferred language is, for example, not English. My home language is Afrikaans. Which some of you, I am sure, has never even heard of.
> 
> Not only is this a Knitting and Crocheting forum, but, for some people, their only communication with other people.
> And though I am sure, most people do check their postings, it really should not matter that the post is perfect, or not.
> ...


Have heard of Afrikaans - and I agree with everything you say. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ello boring weeze wud luv yoo to joyne us butt if'n yoo du yoo musnt lett grimmer poleece kneow yoo are kummin to Ladie Losties attik and yoo haff to bring da gin fore glennie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> If you do, could you bering some turnips from Norfolkland


mei boy iz holiedayin in dat Norfolkland ei will arsk im to bring da ternups bak if'n boring dusnt joyne us


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> mei boy iz holiedayin in dat Norfolkland ei will arsk im to bring da ternups bak if'n boring dusnt joyne us


OK, as long as he doesn't find it odd.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK, as long as he doesn't find it odd.


Hi Isla, I have heard of Afrikans. It,s ok because we understand English quite well. We have a code which keeps changing .


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hi Isla, I have heard of Afrikans. It,s ok because we understand English quite well. We have a code which keeps changing .


u r welkomm tu djoyn us. It kann bi diffi kult, two understan us, un sumtaims wee doo mayuk mizztecks, but wi riely try :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK, as long as he doesn't find it odd.


EEwownt fynd itt od kuz ee nose weeze od, ee willgo owt inn de feeldz wem its daerk annd digg sum oop fer uz den wee kan maek sum ternup thoop


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

We are being very foolish and silly I think. Honestly, we aren't a clique and we aren't poking fun at everybody :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wi az djust starr tedd a sili game


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

OK Gleni

ai fink wi kan youze de turrnippz for howuldin nitin nidles


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> We are being very foolish and silly I think. Honestly, we aren't a clique and we aren't poking fun at everybody :thumbup:


Of course we arn't, we've been having fun amongst ourselves and being VERY silly, we're not out to upset anyone, but I apologise if we have offended any KP's  :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK Gleni
> 
> ai fink wi kan youze de turrnippz for howuldin nitin nidles


dat bee vellie gud hidea, butt fink de mite bee a bitt eavie, oi fink turnup stoo wud bei bestest wid a foo unyunz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK Gleni
> 
> ai fink wi kan youze de turrnippz for howuldin nitin nidles


I'll admit something deadful. My lovely son is very puzzled because ai faind it so hard to speak properly now.I hope he doesn't think I'm going doolally


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dat bee vellie gud hidea, butt fink de mite bee a bitt eavie, oi fink turnup stoo wud bei bestest wid a foo unyunz


Gleeni, even I am not sure what you are on about. Do you mean a stew made out of turnips? I was thinking that they might be useful for storing knitting needles

" witch iz wot ai youse dem four.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gleeni, even I am not sure what you are on about. Do you mean a stew made out of turnips? I was thinking that they might be useful for storing knitting needles
> 
> " witch iz wot ai youse dem four.


neow Lostie yoo nose aim joekin bowt da stoo, dat wud bee orrubul, yoo karnt stik nitin penz innda turnups donut bee selly i fink youze djokin mie-- az yoo gorn awl sensubul


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow Lostie yoo nose aim joekin bowt da stoo, dat wud bee orrubul, yoo karnt stik nitin penz innda turnups donut bee selly i fink youze djokin mie-- az yoo gorn awl sensubul


Moi? Whu dun seeiyin fings baut mi bying mi bakk?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Moi? Whu dun seeiyin fings baut mi bying mi bakk?


Of course I'm teasin. I don't want my butler to give me away


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Of course I'm teasin. I don't want my butler to give me away


Youze got pm from mie x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Isla May said:


> 'Wot a lot'a squit them gramma-bullies tawk. We was brung up to unerstand sum of us aunt as brite as others, or cant tawk/spell/propa, so we must be kind and tolerate evveryone.
> 
> ( 'Squit' is a Norfolk word for 'rubbish'.) :thumbup: :thumbup:


OOo noug ai kin ad a nuver wird ta mai verkabulorie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> dat bee vellie gud hidea, butt fink de mite bee a bitt eavie, oi fink turnup stoo wud bei bestest wid a foo unyunz


At risk of giving one section of code away:

"That be very good idea, but think the (thee?) might be a bit heavy, I think Turnip stew would be best with a few onions."

Trust the cook to catch onto the food related entries. <G>

At least Glenlady is easier...sometimes 5mmdpns can get creative....y'all thunk mine be easy?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OOo noug ai kin ad a nuver wird ta mai verkabulorie


ower vokablarie iz getin betterer awl da tyme :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz retarded too but aiz still gotten awl mie marbulz


ai fink ai got mi marvels but I is awfishullie tarded fum wirken (cept fir a lil mystry shopin)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ello boring weeze wud luv yoo to joyne us butt if'n yoo du yoo musnt lett grimmer poleece kneow yoo are kummin to Ladie Losties attik and yoo haff to bring da gin fore glennie


an rhum fo misellen and talk in kowde an the pisswird is chawklit biskit sshhh

We be glad ta welkum yu to ar grupe and ladies lostie is ver kind to let usn us her atic but it be tru wut Glennie sai. We gots to ave a bak up hidy howl


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dat bee vellie gud hidea, butt fink de mite bee a bitt eavie, oi fink turnup stoo wud bei bestest wid a foo unyunz


An sum kabages an karets.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Of course we arn't, we've been having fun amongst ourselves and being VERY silly, we're not out to upset anyone, but I apologise if we have offended any KP's  :thumbup:


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

OK chaps, listen closely because [email protected] noly going to say this once....

i'm handing over the keys to you lot and finally giving up my very responsible job

wel att lese til ai aves sum proper restun dat.Owe an az dat gleenie bin seyin aiz fat?

sorry, I just checked. She means the tunips are heavy, not me. 

Just can't get the staff these days ......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hi Isla, I have heard of Afrikans. It,s ok because we understand English quite well. We have a code which keeps changing .


acshuly it be severl kowds what keeps getin minglied.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'll admit something deadful. My lovely son is very puzzled because ai faind it so hard to speak properly now.I hope he doesn't think I'm going doolally


I kinder nos wot yu mein.I findin mesel thinkin in kowd. :shock:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud nite Lostie Sleip tite.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK chaps, listen closely because [email protected] noly going to say this once....
> 
> i'm handing over the keys to you lot and finally giving up my very responsible job
> 
> ...


pleeze pleeze cane ei bee inn charge uv da keyz coz i be da mowst reelieabul, and ieze nose me waye rownd de atik and ei kan fead Bloo boyo


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie - nun of us is phat, we is al bootiful.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie - nun of us is phat, we is al bootiful.


This were suposed ta be an edit not a response tu mesel but---

all bootiful even if owr beliflorps du scare da horses. :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> This were suposed ta be an edit not a response tu mesel but---
> 
> all bootiful even if owr beliflorps du scare da horses. :lol:


uv corse weez awl bootiful, even if'n sum of us have da fat belliz   myne iz and i don't care hoo nose it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm still here and pretending I'm not! I'm on my way to bed but sort of double checking the lights are off and the door is locked!

un ais wunnering tu maiself id deyums fink ai downunt nou whot dey is tokking ebaut, un nau ais bitt wurried bawt mi beli un wot baut hosses, un...un..... zzzzzzz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai just clikeed on to sae nite-nite caus I be goin ta bed nough. An ssshhhhh mis lostie bein sleepin sshhhh.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye's got de 'gredients for delicious Ginger Snaps now. Extra Ginger powder 'n home-made brown sugar. Saves yer funds from a'buy'n de brown sugar in store! Alles ye need is U.S. 3rd-press Blackstrap molasses, most grades of granulated sugar, 'n a touch o' honey (makes sure you don't ha' ta' use fruit core to re-constitute). Also ha' special bite spice ta' make tastie.

Eye 'pose ewe k'n use Treacle...which means ewe 'bably will nae need de honey. But the U.S. Blackstrap makes for dark brown sugar.

Eye'll wait f'r y'all to wake up 'fore Eye bake sum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm still here and pretending I'm not! I'm on my way to bed but sort of double checking the lights are off and the door is locked!
> 
> un ais wunnering tu maiself id deyums fink ai downunt nou whot dey is tokking ebaut, un nau ais bitt wurried bawt mi beli un wot baut hosses, un...un..... zzzzzzz


Gudd moaningg m'lady Lostie,ei hopin yooz ad da proper niyte slip and din dweem boewt belliz n hosses, and remember if'n youz aint slip bye 9.00 clok tunite dem nyneclok hosses will kum n getcha.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye's got de 'gredients for delicious Ginger Snaps now. Extra Ginger powder 'n home-made brown sugar. Saves yer funds from a'buy'n de brown sugar in store! Alles ye need is U.S. 3rd-press Blackstrap molasses, most grades of granulated sugar, 'n a touch o' honey (makes sure you don't ha' ta' use fruit core to re-constitute). Also ha' special bite spice ta' make tastie.
> 
> Eye 'pose ewe k'n use Treacle...which means ewe 'bably will nae need de honey. But the U.S. Blackstrap makes for dark brown sugar.
> 
> Eye'll wait f'r y'all to wake up 'fore Eye bake sum.


oo Kaixie ei luv ginger snaps, is they like gingers nuts, we call 'em ginger biscuits here, telluz da resipee pleeze x x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> oo Kaixie ei luv ginger snaps, is they like gingers nuts, we call 'em ginger biscuits here, telluz da resipee pleeze x x x


Eye'm a'gonna pm you'se. Unlike the herbal tea...Eye do like me secrets...but Ewe c'n copy n'paste ta' Miz Lostie, and the immediate circle. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gosh, it's 11.30 in the morning and all is well.I selppt four baut ten auwers. ... tis a record breaker ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Is anybody there? I'm waving from the top of a stormy hill un feyul laik aim inner sheep oen di owunshn cos is sew belowie auttsaide. Hoyust de mayunsales ai iz orf ter faind de nyu faund land ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol bloo wozz wontin err wokkie, un nau hize cheinged iz maind!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

funder n laitnin iz veri veri fraitnin miiiiii. Figg rowuls figg rowulls ..... (ai laik de Queenz singin)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm here. Jes' ha' ta' email a church member who can update some 'scripts for me.

Ewe might ha' Glenlady copy n' paste the recipe via PM that Eye gave her earlier. Eye ha' 3 recommend levels of one special spice in'it...but Eye tol' her tha' she could use jes' a pinch of it.

Ewe not bein' 'gnore', jes' ha' time to deal wi' 'ssentials 'tween 'puter chances.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thankies kaixxie, I knew someone would turn up. I'm waiting on that recipe, and I'm going to pm you.x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye's got de 'gredients for delicious Ginger Snaps now. Extra Ginger powder 'n home-made brown sugar. Saves yer funds from a'buy'n de brown sugar in store! Alles ye need is U.S. 3rd-press Blackstrap molasses, most grades of granulated sugar, 'n a touch o' honey (makes sure you don't ha' ta' use fruit core to re-constitute). Also ha' special bite spice ta' make tastie.
> 
> Eye 'pose ewe k'n use Treacle...which means ewe 'bably will nae need de honey. But the U.S. Blackstrap makes for dark brown sugar.
> 
> Eye'll wait f'r y'all to wake up 'fore Eye bake sum.


Oo oo oo! I is awaike! I is awaike! Ooo I do luvs ginger snappies :!:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Is anybody there? I'm waving from the top of a stormy hill un feyul laik aim inner sheep oen di owunshn cos is sew belowie auttsaide. Hoyust de mayunsales ai iz orf ter faind de nyu faund land ......


Aie is rite cheer miz Lostie. Good mornin, I shur is gladden yu slep las nite. We dunt want ta loos yu ta dose nite hosses wat mis glennie was takin bout.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I support you 100%!! I don't always hit the right keys or spell a word right but I try and to have someone come in and correct me, although I think they mean well, is quite embarrassing. We all make mistakes and no one is perfect!!!


Ditto on this :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

g00d mornin Scottishlass. I is glad you finded us and will comees back ta visit. We be jus a lil differnt from mos threads. All in fun an no harm ment.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Heyyyy y'all! Oooh ScottishLass is here. Hello!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

noww den missellen, gladd yore hear. ai aint sine know frite nin hosses un dey aint sine ma beli, sew orls well indeedy !


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to our world Scottishlass! Good morning all! Just here to enjoy a quick visit before I start my busy day.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Welcome to our world Scottishlass! Good morning all! Just here to enjoy a quick visit before I start my busy day.


Hurricane
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Shhhh, it's nearly hurries birfday ...... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hurricane
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shhhh, it's nearly hurries birfday ...... :thumbup:


Yay we can have sum berfdaye kaek


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hawe dyu mekk yors?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hawe dyu mekk yors?


USUALLY MEAKE A CHOCOLIT ON WIV NUTTELLA FILLING AND CHOC ICING WIV MELTEEZERS ON TOP


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=Glenlady]USUALLY MEAKE A CHOCOLIT ON WIV NUTTELLA FILLING AND CHOC ICING WIV MELTEEZERS ON TOP[/quote]

ooooer forgotted to take cap orf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Using CAPS is illegal, but that is sensible peops talking, OOOOh, Nutella ,,, now you are talking. Iffn ai dowunt laik de kaekk, ai kun jus avv de djar unna spune


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Using CAPS is illegal, but that is sensible peops talking, OOOOh, Nutella ,,, now you are talking. Iffn ai dowunt laik de kaekk, ai kun jus avv de djar unna spune


Korse yu can have da djar n spune youze alloud dat cuz youez Ladie Lostie n youze speshul


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Korse yu can have da djar n spune youze alloud dat cuz youez Ladie Lostie n youze speshul


Lol, I luvs ya glennie

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol, I luvs ya glennie
> 
> :thumbup:


Ohh derez big blakness inn da skyez and iz velly dark, i karnt putt mei lites on koz ain't gorra shillin fer da metre, ei;ll haff tu fynde sum kangullz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ohh derez big blakness inn da skyez and iz velly dark, i karnt putt mei lites on koz ain't gorra shillin fer da metre, ei;ll haff tu fynde sum kangullz


tis seim ier and Bloo kips shivrin den reisein aut inbertween storums....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol about putting the lights on! As you may have guessed I have become very disorganised about my knitting. Actually, I have always been like that in my "private" life. One result of having needles etc muddled up is that my boys tease me with a game: I have to close my eyes, take hold of a needle, and by touch alone, tell them what size it is.

With a mixture of pride and shame, i have to admit that I am nearly always right ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol about putting the lights on! As you may have guessed I have become very disorganised about my knitting. Actually, I have always been like that in my "private" life. One result of having needles etc muddled up is that my boys tease me with a game: I have to close my eyes, take hold of a needle, and by touch alone, tell them what size it is.
> 
> With a mixture of pride and shame, i have to admit that I am nearly always right ....


Dats summat to bee prouwd of, shoewz youze a gud nitterest
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dats summat to bee prouwd of, shoewz youze a gud nitterest
> :thumbup:


gladd u fink sew, butt ai aint gunner tel nowboddi else 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gladd u fink sew, butt ai aint gunner tel nowboddi else
> :thumbup:


Sssshhh we won't saye nowt, mumz da werd


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Sssshhh we won't saye nowt, mumz da werd


Haz dem bleepin medics been?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Jan. luvvie, I am truly much better today. Peleeze don't worry. The medics will be here tomorrow (which is faster than going out to a GP, just to prove it) XXXXXXX


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hurricane
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Shhhh, it's nearly hurries birfday ...... :thumbup:


HAPPY AWMOST BIRFDAY HURRIE! oops weuns was sposed to be sshhh ooo I dun med a mistooken (I be wispern npu)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Using CAPS is illegal, but that is sensible peops talking, OOOOh, Nutella ,,, now you are talking. Iffn ai dowunt laik de kaekk, ai kun jus avv de djar unna spune


Ifn I dunt beet ya ter it. But I gess I wud sheer wif yu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Jan. luvvie, I am truly much better today. Peleeze don't worry. The medics will be here tomorrow (which is faster than going out to a GP, just to prove it) XXXXXXX


But iez do wurry bowtcha Saz, glad you feelin beterer tho x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> HAPPY AWMOST BIRFDAY HURRIE! oops weuns was sposed to be sshhh ooo I dun med a mistooken (I be wispern npu)


youse badd fur yousin KApiKals, but ai knot gars un yerr iffn yu dowunt grase un mi

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Jan. luvvie, I am truly much better today. Peleeze don't worry. The medics will be here tomorrow (which is faster than going out to a GP, just to prove it) XXXXXXX


Better fer them to come to you rather than you going out in bad wether wen yu be sick too.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> youse badd fur yousin KApiKals, but ai knot gars un yerr iffn yu dowunt grase un mi
> 
> :thumbup:


That be a deel. I uster be careful n not use KAPs until I started sein typin poleeze fussin bout it. That set of the lil devil wot livs inside mei an I kant hep misef.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, remember that this is a knitting forum, time to ask a quick question or leave a comment when one is not worried about their grammar skills or typing skills.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ifn I dunt beet ya ter it. But I gess I wud sheer wif yu.


neow youz two eiz ain't havvin hargumunts ova da nuttella, youz kan hav da djar eech, n sayve sum fur termorrow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

denvervet said:


> Also, remember that this is a knitting forum, time to ask a quick question or leave a comment when one is not worried about their grammar skills or typing skills.


OF COURSE IT IS    :thumbup: HE HE


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Better fer them to come to you rather than you going out in bad wether wen yu be sick too.


It shore is I FINK sheez SEnSibul To Stay in da hoeuse wen it'S raynin and FunDerin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

denvervet said:


> Also, remember that this is a knitting forum, time to ask a quick question or leave a comment when one is not worried about their grammar skills or typing skills.


I second that denvervet 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That be a deel. I uster be careful n not use KAPs until I started sein typin poleeze fussin bout it. That set of the lil devil wot livs inside mei an I kant hep misef.


iz wun ev dose divvils de seyum azz de wun orn mai showlderr?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iz wun ev dose divvils de seyum azz de wun orn mai showlderr?


iez got one on mie shouwder aswel --ie lyke dem divvulz dey mayke mie du nortie stuff and fings and stik pinz in voodoodollz :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Is anyone knitting? I'm still too hot, but kind of itching to do it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

If you are knitting, what are you doing? I have half-finished stuff, but nothing as clever as lots of other KPers.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Hahhahaha! You folks are having way to much fun with this!!!


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am at work so don't have the time to convert my posts to ...I don't even know what to call this new language !


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I am at work so don't have the time to convert my posts to ...I don't even know what to call this new language !


Good for you Stablemom :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I am at work so don't have the time to convert my posts to ...I don't even know what to call this new language !


what's the name of our language? Anyone have a name for it?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> what's the name of our language? Anyone have a name for it?


owzabowt Sillineze--mmm maebe nott


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Iff'n ewe k'n reed tis' - ewe dun b-long!

'n ewe gets punny...we'ens promise to keep the groans off-screen...tho' no pro-misses on knot retaliating wi' MO' puns!


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

"Grammerspellin'outthawinder"?


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Is anyone knitting? I'm still too hot, but kind of itching to do it.


Knitting? Knitting??? this is about knitting???? lol :shock: :?:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> "Grammerspellin'outthawinder"?


stey bull momm , iffn ewe may yuck mii laff enny Harr Derr ai wil hav en akksiidennt
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We-eeel i've done a bitt ov crocheting-- duz that kownt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> "Grammerspellin'outthawinder"?


hmmm, methink dis purr sonn az de rite eye dee yar :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> stey bull momm , iffn ewe may yuck mii laff enny Harr Derr ai wil hav en akksiidennt
> :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> hmmm, methink dis purr sonn az de rite eye dee yar :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> hmmm, methink dis purr sonn az de rite eye dee yar :thumbup:


Does eye win a purtie prise?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stablemom said:


> :thumbup:


stay bull momma iz kwik to larn de koewd shi cann kum tu de atik if;m shee nose de pisswerd


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> USUALLY MEAKE A CHOCOLIT ON WIV NUTTELLA FILLING AND CHOC ICING WIV MELTEEZERS ON TOP


Sounds good! What are melteezers? I'm making a chocolate cake with chocolate cream cheese frosting. Who blabbed that it is almost my birthday?


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> stay bull momma iz kwik to larn de koewd shi cann kum tu de atik if;m shee nose de pisswerd


I can't figure out "koewd" and "atik"! I have too much work to do I can't apply myself here!!!! 
hahahah


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I keep coming back here to read this thread. Youes peoples are keep'n meh from mies work'n!!!!!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I can't figure out "koewd" and "atik"! I have too much work to do I can't apply myself here!!!!
> hahahah


Koewd=code. Atik=attic


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Sounds good! What are melteezers? I'm making a chocolate cake with chocolate cream cheese frosting. Who blabbed that it is almost my birthday?


melteezers are glennies way of saying Malteasers, which I'm pretty sure started up in de You Ess hay

un ai dint sei nuffink bowt yor biff dei. hornets

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Koewd=code. Atik=attic


thank you!!! and happie burthdie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Sounds good! What are melteezers? I'm making a chocolate cake with chocolate cream cheese frosting. Who blabbed that it is almost my birthday?


Maltesers are small honeycomb balls covered in chocolate Hurricane, your cake sounds delish too, and the berfdae fairy telled us it woz your birthday


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Maltesers are small honeycomb balls covered in chocolate Hurricane, your cake sounds delish too, and the berfdae fairy telled us it woz your birthday


wholed yore hossiz gleni. Di bifdei ease orn de won uv oggust.

Did I say BIRTHDAY?

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I keep coming back here to read this thread. Youes peoples are keep'n meh from mies work'n!!!!!


dats dee funn. wii mekk eat upp korn tin you alley, an sumtaims dowunt ave a klew bowt wot di uvvers r seing.

I keep thinking, writing, and almost talking in kowudd nau. Butt I steal avv summ bray un sells

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wholed yore hossiz gleni. Di bifdei ease orn de won uv oggust.
> 
> Did I say BIRTHDAY?
> 
> :thumbup:


eiz nivver sed a werd, eize nose itz wonth of Orgust ssshhhh dunt sae nuffin,Hurri's maekin us da choplik kaeke


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I dink I'um katum'n on to tis!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> eiz nivver sed a werd, eize nose itz wonth of Orgust ssshhhh dunt sae nuffin,Hurri's maekin us da choplik kaeke


hurry upp wiv de kack, hurri cane


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I dink I'um katum'n on to tis!


u izzerr natch rull. :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> u izzerr natch rull. :thumbup:


tank u, tank u....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stabul mom sune pikt up de koewd, shiees a smart kookiy, eiz wunderin if;n shee kan kuk da kaekes


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> OF COURSE IT IS    :thumbup: HE HE


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: an a tee hee too


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iz wun ev dose divvils de seyum azz de wun orn mai showlderr?


Prollee kissin kusin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Is anyone knitting? I'm still too hot, but kind of itching to do it.


Acshully yes. I knitted 1 whole row on my sweter jus befor I comed on line. An afore bed I will work a row on my dikie and a couple of crochet roes on a bak scruber. I be vera inusteus.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

stablemom said:


> Hahhahaha! You folks are having way to much fun with this!!!


Hi stable mommy watcha gots ta sae fer yersef? Is yu in da atic tu? I dunt sie yu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

stablemom said:


> Knitting? Knitting??? this is about knitting???? lol :shock: :?:


um -well- er- um sorta?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> We-eeel i've done a bitt ov crocheting-- duz that kownt


Its all gud


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Acshully yes. I knitted 1 whole row on my sweter jus befor I comed on line. An afore bed I will work a row on my dikie and a couple of crochet roes on a bak scruber. I be vera inusteus.


gewd ferr yuu.

lol I have no IDEA what a dikie is. Translation ?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I keep coming back here to read this thread. Youes peoples are keep'n meh from mies work'n!!!!!


?wurke?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Maltesers are small honeycomb balls covered in chocolate Hurricane, your cake sounds delish too, and the berfdae fairy telled us it woz your birthday


I niver thunked aboot melting those on a kaeke. But then ifn thai gits inta mai howz thay dunt git pass me long nuff ta melt.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> ?wurke?


miseelnz, u dun no veri whale wott wurk iz, iivin iffn woz long taime ergo. Ai kun member wurk two. I wozz a hoowker uv ruggs. Nott nau erlarse.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

stablemom said:


> I dink I'um katum'n on to tis!


That menes yu is one uf us edumicated pippl. Welcum ta the club.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I niver thunked aboot melting those on a kaeke. But then ifn thai gits inta mai howz thay dunt git pass me long nuff ta melt.


No no, youz don't melt them , just place them as they are in a pattern on the top of the cake,


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> miseelnz, u dun no veri whale wott wurk iz, iivin iffn woz long taime ergo. Ai kun member wurk two. I wozz a hoowker uv ruggs. Nott nau erlarse.


erlarse= alas.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> erlarse= alas.


un summtaims alas iz spled allass


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gewd ferr yuu.
> 
> lol I have no IDEA what a dikie is. Translation ?


hard ta discribe. It is sorta like the neck and sholders of a sweater. It is ta wear under a sweater I bawt that is cut too low. i dunt like to ware shirts under it cause i dunt be com fort able. Dickies usta be poplar back inta 1940s and my mum uster wear them. I had a hard time findin a paturn caus mos piple taday niver herd of em.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> miseelnz, u dun no veri whale wott wurk iz, iivin iffn woz long taime ergo. Ai kun member wurk two. I wozz a hoowker uv ruggs. Nott nau erlarse.


ay m'laydie dun start tellin fibz, youze nivver dun dat hoowkering bizniz ei firt yoo woz innda forren leedjun


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Stabul mom sune pikt up de koewd, shiees a smart kookiy, eiz wunderin if;n shee kan kuk da kaekes


"shee kan kuk da kaekes"

Oh Boy! I have been trying to figure this one out of a few minutes now...haha! 
"she can.." .and after that I am lost! lol

"shiees not such a smart kookiy" after all... :shock:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

misellen said:


> That menes yu is one uf us edumicated pippl. Welcum ta the club.


Hahahah! I love this "one uf us edumicated pippl"


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glenlady ...never mind I figure it out!!! yay me!! lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stablemom said:


> Hahahah! I love this "one uf us edumicated pippl"


Weez awl edumicated inn da atik stabul momma and neow youze one uv us


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> hard ta discribe. It is sorta like the neck and sholders of a sweater. It is ta wear under a sweater I bawt that is cut too low. i dunt like to ware shirts under it cause i dunt be com fort able. Dickies usta be poplar back inta 1940s and my mum uster wear them. I had a hard time findin a paturn caus mos piple taday niver herd of em.


O corse the ones my mum wore in ta 40s dint luk like swetters. They was all rufflies and boes and looked reel femanyne.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Stable mommy ifn yu notis, sumtyms it taiks a wyle fer sum wun to anser a post. Thet be cawse it taeks a wyle fer ta figger owt wat was sed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> O corse the ones my mum wore in ta 40s dint luk like swetters. They was all rufflies and boes and looked reel femanyne.


ha i nose wot dem dickiz are, ei used to mayke dem fore mie usband to ware under iz overhawlz at werk in da winters tyme


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O corse the ones my mum wore in ta 40s dint luk like swetters. They was all rufflies and boes and looked reel femanyne.


ai havv scene diz sorta fing butt dowunt no wotta korl eat. An ai fink praps der stile uv yer mammy woz bitt laik Princess Di's?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> miseelnz, u dun no veri whale wott wurk iz, iivin iffn woz long taime ergo. Ai kun member wurk two. I wozz a hoowker uv ruggs. Nott nau erlarse.


I's shur glad yu added the "uv rugs" cuz over here "hoowker" by itseff has a howl nuther menin LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> No no, youz don't melt them , just place them as they are in a pattern on the top of the cake,


Oops :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo has gott a diki wot I knut ferrim. Ai korled eat u cow ell


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ay m'laydie dun start tellin fibz, youze nivver dun dat hoowkering bizniz ei firt yoo woz innda forren leedjun


shhhh, ai dizert edd de forren leedjun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Stable mommy ifn yu notis, sumtyms it taiks a wyle fer sum wun to anser a post. Thet be cawse it taeks a wyle fer ta figger owt wat was sed.


And stabel mummy, sometimes eats hard tu work things owt bekoss wi orl have accents uz wel.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai havv scene diz sorta fing butt dowunt no wotta korl eat. An ai fink praps der stile uv yer mammy woz bitt laik Princess Di's?


Now I thinks onit prolly so. Ladys wore more dresis and ruffls then. In school girls kud not ware slaks and the wimmins all wore the pretty rufflies and boes an stuff. Wimen started waren slaks after WWii and a lotsa places had dress kowds so wimmen had ta ware skirts. Tymes shur has changed - I dunt even own a skirt nough.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I can't believe I am knitting, putting kowud on hiyure an wotchin "The White Queen"


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloo has gott a diki wot I knut ferrim. Ai korled eat u cow ell


That be purty close ta wat the dikie is. It jus come a little lower and fits a litle closer under the sweter. If i hant finded the patern i was gonna tri ta convert a cowl patern ta fit like I needed hit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> shhhh, ai dizert edd de forren leedjun


Ooooo du them frenchy pleezez be atter ya? i hep hyde yu. Yu kin hyde in my shed ifn thae fin tha atik.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Now I thinks onit prolly so. Ladys wore more dresis and ruffls then. In school girls kud not ware slaks and the wimmins all wore the pretty rufflies and boes an stuff. Wimen started waren slaks after WWii and a lotsa places had dress kowds so wimmen had ta ware skirts. Tymes shur has changed - I dunt even own a skirt nough.


aiz nott veri owuld (reelie) butt wen ai statted wurkin in de veri himportant djobb ai dun had, dere whirr know trawzers in de offis.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I's shur glad yu added the "uv rugs" cuz over here "hoowker" by itseff has a howl nuther menin LOL


dat ladie Lostie woz nott knowin wot dem hoowkerz meen, sheez hinnosent and duzn no wot shiz saiyin ei fink sheez tyrud neow and kneads her slipp


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ooooo du them frenchy pleezez be atter ya? i hep hyde yu. Yu kin hyde in my shed ifn thae fin tha atik.


ai az problemose wiv innerpol un de gendarmes, butt sinz ai tchaingid mai neim iz seifur. un ai prtends tu bea an nitter twoo.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> And stabel mummy, sometimes eats hard tu work things owt bekoss wi orl have accents uz wel.


or tu er thrie accents. I kornfess I sumtymes copykat frum ta accents o pipple I no or ha wurkied wif thet tak differnt fum mie. but dont tell onme cuz dat when the perlitkl poleeze myte git me and think I bein mene. Sumtymes them perlitkl poleeze dunt unerstand playn ol fun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I can't believe I am knitting, putting kowud on hiyure an wotchin "The White Queen"


Yu is bettern me. if I did awl a thet, I wud haf my nittin tangleed up aroun my tows.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dat ladie Lostie woz nott knowin wot dem hoowkerz meen, sheez hinnosent and duzn no wot shiz saiyin ei fink sheez tyrud neow and kneads her slipp


dat leydi lostie nose er lott mor dan shi letts orn. Shi dun haz wotcht err lott uv filums frum uvver cuntries. an shi iz striit wise


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu is bettern me. if I did awl a thet, I wud haf my nittin tangleed up aroun my tows.


owe tankies, ai wunnered wai mai fiit whirr stuk.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dat ladie Lostie woz nott knowin wot dem hoowkerz meen, sheez hinnosent and duzn no wot shiz saiyin ei fink sheez tyrud neow and kneads her slipp


 :thumbup: LOLOL she be yung an innocent, we hafta be keerful not to korupt her


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu is bettern me. if I did awl a thet, I wud haf my nittin tangleed up aroun my tows.


Eize tyrerd neow so nyte nyte slip tite eyell **** to youze awl tumorroe x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai az problemose wiv innerpol un de gendarmes, butt sinz ai tchaingid mai neim iz seifur. un ai prtends tu bea an nitter twoo.


that nitter be a gude dis gys. Du yu need plastik surgry to change the luk er don they hav pishurs of yu?

We kin get my friendly lil ol man to mak U a new pisspart if ya neids it. He broke out er er I menes he is out of jail nough.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe tankies, ai wunnered wai mai fiit whirr stuk.


That one did lt. haksodemts du hoppin!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I needs ter git offin here an go feed mai dawg. Him is given me his pitiful pure me luk wich menes he is hongers.

tawk to all latur on.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Night night all. Ai iz offen tu bedds naw . See yew in de tomorrowe


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That one did lt. haksodemts du hoppin!


"hoppen" loll.
Nite nite xx
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> that nitter be a gude dis gys. Du yu need plastik surgry to change the luk er don they hav pishurs of yu?
> 
> We kin get my friendly lil ol man to mak U a new pisspart if ya neids it. He broke out er er I menes he is out of jail nough.


Furr all shocky-power t'ings...Eye's the one to work dem. 3 Information Technology degrees. Y else ha' me in kitchen. New gadgets need someone in charge...nae dem! Ne'er been arrested (don't be air-ink too much). <G>


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> "hoppen" loll.
> Nite nite xx
> :thumbup:


Dis nae Easter! Knaw hopping round moi..it hurts on the new trampoline drawbridge Ewe ha' installed fur us Furrenurrs. Eye'm a'healing...but Eye done had to leave a riding shopping cart in aisle yesterday 'cause it hurt to yank it to a power connection on a wall.

For me to nae do fur meself...nae happy! 

On a happier note...me Ginger Snap's (with polite level) are VERRA tastie!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> what's the name of our language? Anyone have a name for it?


I dun bean thunkin an ponderficatin an I thunks this languig be callen "Gobbeldegook".


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dun bean thunkin an ponderficatin an I thunks this languig be callen "Gobbeldegook".


Guess I should start re-reading your previous posts & learn your
new Gobbeldegook language. I've always been told I should know a 2nd language & wouldn't I like to know this new, most exclusive one.
I'm telling you, this is like taking an on-line university course. Hope I get a good grade....an A would be most welcome.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

misellen said:


> Stable mommy ifn yu notis, sumtyms it taiks a wyle fer sum wun to anser a post. Thet be cawse it taeks a wyle fer ta figger owt wat was sed.


Yup I know....it taking me forever to figure some of these out hahaha


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

it iz noeow tomorose an iez been up veri erli iez haz savidge dogs awakening mei.dey berkin and growellin at eachanuvver eet iz orrid.to haff to live next to. itt iz nyce and kool soe i can gett onn wiv sum nittin wen iez done sum dustin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Dis nae Easter! Knaw hopping round moi..it hurts on the new trampoline drawbridge Ewe ha' installed fur us Furrenurrs. Eye'm a'healing...but Eye done had to leave a riding shopping cart in aisle yesterday 'cause it hurt to yank it to a power connection on a wall.
> 
> For me to nae do fur meself...nae happy!
> 
> On a happier note...me Ginger Snap's (with polite level) are VERRA tastie!


Yayyy AI az jus gottin up awta bedd un aive akkershulli manidged tu transleite this kaixxie. Wheww!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess I should start re-reading your previous posts & learn your
> new Gobbeldegook language. I've always been told I should know a 2nd language & wouldn't I like to know this new, most exclusive one.
> I'm telling you, this is like taking an on-line university course. Hope I get a good grade....an A would be most welcome.


Pleeze dowunt ride orl di powusts kos yuu wil luze de wil tu live afor u katches upp an wi dowunt wont dat! GObbledegook is a "livin langwidge". :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

How is your poorly leg kaixxie?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie - haznt dem savidge doggs gorn yett frum dat badd peoples wot livv next tu yu?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie is defnitely in tchardge uv shocky pawer tings. Jes wish ai dun mett urr BEFORE ai traid tu ficks mi worshin merchine, den dere woz e bigg sparki mowment un mai hre gott orl x sited, Twas lekktrifying !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Pleeze dowunt ride orl di powusts kos yuu wil luze de wil tu live afor u katches upp an wi dowunt wont dat! GObbledegook is a "livin langwidge". :thumbup:


we canna hav de Goobbledegoot for ouewr loed kuz dem grimmerz nose dat landwidge, i say skwiggledebum be a betterer one, ei fink Ladie Lostie shud chuze kuz sheezknoewin moest langwidiz.Why iz Kaxxi torking bowt Easter


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> we canna hav de Goobbledegoot for ouewr loed kuz dem grimmerz nose dat landwidge, i say skwiggledebum be a betterer one, ei fink Ladie Lostie shud chuze kuz sheezknoewin moest langwidiz.Why iz Kaxxi torking bowt Easter


Aiv know aidia wot tu korl awer langwidge yet. It's a living and changing language. Karnt pinn it dawn. Easier to herd cats than to get any definitions sorted here!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Easter? Isle let kaixxe answer that. I dunno wevver ai gort eat rite, butt ai started daun de Disney route !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Easter? Isle let kaixxe answer that. I dunno wevver ai gort eat rite, butt ai started daun de Disney route !


ho pleeze dunt go Dizney eiz woent bee abul to kum widya cuz aint gorra pissepoort eiz wyrrid neow inkase ie gits leftonn moe owen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie - haznt dem savidge doggs gorn yett frum dat badd peoples wot livv next tu yu?


no dem breaderz iz still ere n iez gettin madderer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Easter? Isle let kaixxe answer that. I dunno wevver ai gort eat rite, butt ai started daun de Disney route !


fink sei wil still bee inn her bedd cuz dddifrunt tyme zones, wot haz Kaxxix dun too her legg ie mist about dat, hope shiz awrite neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Ai fink kaixxie haz an poorly fut kos she woz "hoppin"


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ho pleeze dunt go Dizney eiz woent bee abul to kum widya cuz aint gorra pissepoort eiz wyrrid neow inkase ie gits leftonn moe owen


Owkei gleni, ai haz gott tu Diz knee in FloridaLand, thru de sikrut tunel unner mai ause. Ai iz inn de Meany Mowse deese guys. Kum n djoin mi den wi kun gin msellen err sprize. Awe u shokk 
:thumbup:

luke aut fer de hallygayters ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

pm about bad dogs on its way ..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ho pleeze dunt go Dizney eiz woent bee abul to kum widya cuz aint gorra pissepoort eiz wyrrid neow inkase ie gits leftonn moe owen


Hang on a minnit, wott diid u jes korl me? :thumbup: I'm a lady of the day as well as the night ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess I should start re-reading your previous posts & learn your
> new Gobbeldegook language. I've always been told I should know a 2nd language & wouldn't I like to know this new, most exclusive one.
> I'm telling you, this is like taking an on-line university course. Hope I get a good grade....an A would be most welcome.


Ya gets a "A" fer effort in this heer clars.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> kaixxie is defnitely in tchardge uv shocky pawer tings. Jes wish ai dun mett urr BEFORE ai traid tu ficks mi worshin merchine, den dere woz e bigg sparki mowment un mai hre gott orl x sited, Twas lekktrifying !


Ai wil takle fixin lotsa stuff but not ifn hit ivolvers electrix. Ai is sceered o thet stuffs. But I did fix me plummin an replasend der pypes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> we canna hav de Goobbledegoot for ouewr loed kuz dem grimmerz nose dat landwidge, i say skwiggledebum be a betterer one, ei fink Ladie Lostie shud chuze kuz sheezknoewin moest langwidiz.Why iz Kaxxi torking bowt Easter


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Owkei gleni, ai haz gott tu Diz knee in FloridaLand, thru de sikrut tunel unner mai ause. Ai iz inn de Meany Mowse deese guys. Kum n djoin mi den wi kun gin msellen err sprize. Awe u shokk
> :thumbup:
> 
> luke aut fer de hallygayters ....


Aye dun noe bout yu tu but aie perfer der halligayterses over dim croudses hat Disnee playse. gaters onee eets ya - Disnee maks yu goes nuttee. Aye reelie dunt lyk croudses.

A fren tol me oncet thet aie wer traynin to be a hermit an she mite ha bin ryte.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai wil takle fixin lotsa stuff but not ifn hit ivolvers electrix. Ai is sceered o thet stuffs. But I did fix me plummin an replasend der pypes.


wel, eat aint err kompitishunn, butt ai did fiks eat ee venn shoe ally, denn evriwun wonted tu no haw. ai worsent miin un say goowgull eat

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aye dun noe bout yu tu but aie perfer der halligayterses over dim croudses hat Disnee playse. gaters onee eets ya - Disnee maks yu goes nuttee. Aye reelie dunt lyk croudses.
> 
> A fren tol me oncet thet aie wer traynin to be a hermit an she mite ha bin ryte.


Lol Deezeni! u aint sin nuffink laiK deezernii parris wen eat done jes owpenned un de frensh pipul adnt gort de hang uv bean nais un hapi, un keppt shautin att de toorists.

Eats u smorl wurld afft err orl

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un misellen ai laik ermits. aim wirkin att eat


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yikes! I've tried to share a link on the chit chat place and i've done it wrong!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> un misellen ai laik ermits. aim wirkin att eat


Hit gettins ezier as ya goes alang. I bin at it a wyle nough an aye sae Ima gettin better atit but sum sae Ima gettin wurse. :roll:

Hits jes that pippls gits on me nirve wen thay gets ta yellin and shuvin in crouds. I niver lyked big parties neether, aways perferd a small groop o frens tu a buncha pipples.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yikes! I've tried to share a link on the chit chat place and i've done it wrong!


ho noe neouw wotch bin n gorn b dun


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<G> Sew now use of a wee bit'o'scot speak slows y'all down. At least Eye've added 'nother crypto key to see WHO may be a'trying ta' break in! <snicker!>

I've quit using Witch Hazel on me legs and just keep wrapping them up ... guess what is NOW clearing up???!


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Weez awl edumicated inn da atik stabul momma and neow youze one uv us


And I um verri gladums da be one uv youze!!!


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

When I start typing like this at work, I am really going to be in trouble. lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> When I start typing like this at work, I am really going to be in trouble. lol


Be careful! it's horribly addictive

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> <G> Sew now use of a wee bit'o'scot speak slows y'all down. At least Eye've added 'nother crypto key to see WHO may be a'trying ta' break in! <snicker!>
> 
> I've quit using Witch Hazel on me legs and just keep wrapping them up ... guess what is NOW clearing up???!


Eyes kerakin yore koud betterer

:thumbup:

What else is the Witch Hazel doing? Anybody got an insta remedy for a finger scraped on a gate? Hurts but no skin brokken


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> And I um verri gladums da be one uv youze!!!


wheeze r veri silie butt eat keyups di brayin sells gowin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooh un ai haz gott de ingreed i ents fur kaixxies dgindg err biskits erm kewkis, erm fingies. Ai iz mekkin dem two more owe :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

lizmaxwell.....did you think your thread would turn out like this and give us so many giggles and fun? 
Thankie youze!!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Eyes kerakin yore koud betterer
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> What else is the Witch Hazel doing? Anybody got an insta remedy for a finger scraped on a gate? Hurts but no skin brokken


Oh noe we dunt want da witch in de atik, shee myte kast spellz onuz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

(I am laughing so much, because I'm noticing typos in my kowud!)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

stablemom said:


> lizmaxwell.....did you think your thread would turn out like this and give us so many giggles and fun?
> Thankie youze!!!!!


lizmaxwell did a good favour did she not?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lizmaxwell did a good favour did she not?


Fink iez missin sumfink, whoe iz lizmaxwellhoeuse she didd doo uz a beeg flavor starteen thiz fred kuz weez canna stoplaf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gleni, gow bakk tu peyudge wun, reed orl di peyudges un den kum bakk wiv yore howumwirk, un u ken kumm bak en di fred. un luke aut fer dee witch korled hazel .... and de halligaters


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Fink iez missin sumfink, whoe iz lizmaxwellhoeuse she didd doo uz a beeg flavor starteen thiz fred kuz weez canna stoplaf


Eiz nott beein huffensive too lizmaxwell iez nyce persun reelyz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> (I am laughing so much, because I'm noticing typos in my kowud!)


Mie anorl, iez dunno wot youze seyin  haz yu awl gon tabed, ore gorn dahn da pubb, ore praps nittin,ie gotta goeti bed neow cuz iem soooo tyred nanyte seez ya tumrrow x x x x


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

jaras said:


> "Nobody" is perfect. I am a "Nobody"....therefore, I am perfect.
> I thought a little humor might help!! As long as it can be read, what is the problem.


Ha ha, Love it. Never thought of it that way. I am nobody too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

burgher said:


> Ha ha, Love it. Never thought of it that way. I am nobody too.


Weeze awl perfect here :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Weeze awl perfect here :thumbup:[/quote
> 
> Ain't tat da tuth!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

stablemom said:


> When I start typing like this at work, I am really going to be in trouble. lol


Sumtymes weuns jes hasta lib danjerus


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> (I am laughing so much, because I'm noticing typos in my kowud!)


Haf uf mai kowd be tipos. An thas affer I has dun correced. O well I gess that wat oppens wen yu gits twu mush edimicatshun.
Der mynd getums awl flummerdi jummerd


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Sumtymes weuns jes hasta lib danjerus


Acorse we du,ie duzz eet awl d tymedunno ware evrybodiez gorn, its mie beddytyme neow soe ieze seez ya'll toomorroe x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

000 I gotsta go. Them shop jus called an they is on ta way to git me to pik up my kar!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rite y'all edyookaytid pipull. ai haz bean dun ring in mai dadi, den drawping steetches orn di sokks aiz neetin. nau ai sharl geev upp en gew tu bed.

Just finish my HUGE jammy dodger in aiskreem un red djeli sort uv tings miluksheik

nite nite xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

WAH! Jes' when Eye gets thru 3 pages...y'all go ta' sleep! Wha' am Eye to do but snack on me Ginger Snaps. Catch y'all 3 pages later.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aye is beck. My kar is awl fixeded an now hit runs gude and no mor gas stinkum.

Hallooo Kaxie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am glad you are not being gassed any more. I hope to see 3 of us online simultaneously soon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aie jus made a cwik vist but I dunt luke lyk nee bodee heer.

I was akshuly rechin fer mai buk but grabbed ceebard n moose bi ato-reflix.

Chec bak latur.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ewe'r IT! <G> Caught-cha b-4 ewe went quiet.

Watt new tasty can we'en's tempt Miz Lostie with?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Pray tell what delicious repasts my dear friens are pre[aring for my dellik tay shunn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai av djust tchekkid orn mai sikritt why are less and di beabeabsea seyz eat iz wedunsdei di lartd of dgulu an eats nili leven aye emm


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai avv spud redd di larst fri paides, un konkloodid dat de plot sew farr iz datt wi r steal planin teyusti eats, miseelen iz nort ean dandger uv gsazzin mi wen shi az tu draiv mi araund ... un datt glennie iz steal inn bedd


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

butt ai dowunt nowe iff de which kaorled hazel hass kewurd kaixxies legg


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I was akshuly rechin fer mai buk but grabbed ceebard n moose bi ato-reflix.

Lol misellen, youse gott mi wurried, koz mai moose is inn middle uv mai seaboard

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oi iezizunt in bedd, iez bin kukkin a kaeke ferme noo nayburz hoo moovedinn yisturdea, dey ar alublee yung kuppel, betterer den demdawg peepil. Eye opin ladie Lostie az maede dem gingerznutz cuz ie;ll bee rownd too chek, miisy sed sheel brung mei neow dat err carz fixt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz traing de dgindger nutts leyter sew dey amm reddi four mai sun porpin inn leiter. ooh, iz sew kuwel dis monning, lovverli


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz traing de dgindger nutts leyter sew dey amm reddi four mai sun porpin inn leiter. ooh, iz sew kuwel dis monning, lovverli


Yay lovverli n kooel dats wye i getted oop erly ande kooed da kaek doent lett yore sun heat awl dem dgingerznut sayve sum foreuz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eyell du mai bestest tu seive sum dgindger nutts butt yew ho wott is laik wiv yung menn. Hollow legs!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eyell du mai bestest tu seive sum dgindger nutts butt yew ho wott is laik wiv yung menn. Hollow legs!


I think we should all wish Stablemomma all the luck in the world with her new venture , altogether neow--'' GOOD LUCK STABULMOMMA '' with hugs and x x x x x's


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Good luck Stay bull mummy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Good luck Stay bull mummy !!!!!!!!!


heow did da dginger nuts tern owt m'lady


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> heow did da dginger nuts tern owt m'lady


naught yett feen ee shed


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye dun noticed wi' 1st batch...didn't ha' QUITE 'nuff flour. All spread together and stuck to pan. So watch how long y'all bake the lovelies. They do try to escape!

Glad we all ha' the cool weather. It's raining an' in lower 60s here!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> heow did da dginger nuts tern owt m'lady


iez giving you a very easy cake recipe- a sponge cake
8 oz sr flour
1 teaspn baking powder
6 oz butter/ marg (stork )
3 eggs
6 oz sugar
1 tablespoon milk Put all in a bowl and beat well- mixer or by hand
divide between 2 sandwich tins bake 30 mins medium oven or till skewer comes out clean. Jam and cream for filling or whatever you fancy--- sooo quick and easy-- foolproof as you might say.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You would not need the baking powder if you're using the Self-rising flour...it has salt and a leavening powder in it.

Confirmed here:
Self-Rising Flour: Ingredients: Bon Appétit
http://www.bonappetit.com/tipstools/ingredients/2008/04/self_rising_flour‎
Self-rising flour is all purpose flour that has had baking powder and salt added to it. Includes substitution information.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gingernuts done. I have tasted a bitty bit, but my konstiteishun iz tu delliacye. Dun haz know prorpbelms. I'm going to throw togather an allbarn effort.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dun =son


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> You would not need the baking powder if you're using the Self-rising flour...it has salt and a leavening powder in it.
> 
> Confirmed here:
> Self-Rising Flour: Ingredients: Bon Appétit
> ...


Aha Kaxxie, but you do need b/p in this recipe, thats what makes it soooo good-- trust me, it was given to me by a proffesional cake maker, think it was her secret ingredient


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gingernuts done. I have tasted a bitty bit, but my konstiteishun iz tu delliacye. Dun haz know prorpbelms. I'm going to throw togather an allbarn effort.


neow yer torkin, iez lurve albarn,ie asnt meade thap fer agiz, neow yuv stted mie orft


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Aha Kaxxie, but you do need b/p in this recipe, thats what makes it soooo good-- trust me, it was given to me by a proffesional cake maker, think it was her secret ingredient


Pound Cake

Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2009

Total Time: 1 hr 40 min
Prep: 30 min
Inactive: 10 min
Cook: 1 hr 0 min
Yield: 10 to 12 servings 
Level: Easy

Ingredients
	16 ounces unsalted butter, cut into pieces and softened, plus 1 tablespoon
	16 ounces cake flour, plus 2 tablespoons 
	16 ounces sugar
	9 large eggs, room temperature
	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
	1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
Directions
Arrange a rack in the middle of the oven and heat to 350 degrees F. 
Coat a 10-inch aluminum tube pan or 2 (9 by 5-inch) loaf pans with 1 tablespoon of butter and dust with 2 tablespoons of the flour.
Cream together the remaining 16 ounces of butter and the sugar in the bowl of a stand mixer for 5 minutes on medium speed, using the paddle attachment. Stop once to scrape down the sides of the bowl with a spatula. With the mixer running at the lowest speed, add the eggs, 1 at a time, making sure each egg is fully incorporated before adding the next. Again, stopping once to scrape down the sides of the bowl. This will take approximately 3 minutes and the mixture may look curdled. Add the vanilla and salt and beat on medium speed for 30 seconds.
With the mixer on the lowest speed, add the flour in 3 installments, making sure each portion is fully incorporated before adding the next. After the final addition, scrape down the sides of the bowl and then beat for 30 seconds on medium speed until almost smooth.
Scoop the batter into the prepared pan(s), dividing evenly if using 2 pans. Bake for 1 hour or until the internal temperature reaches 210 degrees F on an instant-read thermometer. The crust will be golden brown and will spring back when pressed, but the crack around the center will appear moist. 
Remove the cake from the oven to a cooling rack for 10 minutes. Remove the cake from the pan(s) and cool on the rack. Store the cake on the rack covered with a tea towel for up to 3 days.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Other links:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/guy-fieri/golden-pound-cake-recipe/index.html
*He has a topping...that CAN be optional - but VERY tasty looking

THIS is the one I was thinking of:
http://www.pamperedchef.com/our_products/recipesearch/recipedetail.jsp?recipeId=58363
** calls for baking SODA, salt, and All-purpose flour

Basically I've cited three chefs who don't use the baking powder. It's individual, I know...but Mom taught me not to double-up on certain ingredients so that EVERYONE can enjoy the taste. Especially the spicy ones. <G>

With only 2 of the 3 people in this house...do you think I can get away with 100% Southern-spicy? NO!

From what Eye've read of Miz Lostie's entries...having too high a salty flavor will not be fun.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All your kakes sound delish Kaxixi, I'm always game to try new recipes, but inclined to stick with what I know :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oook mis losty needs her solt sumtaims ---- she keraves fer it sumtaimes!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Swiss Marigold Vegetable Bouillon in perlane hett water is quite easy and acceptable.

My sunn has scoffed all the gingernuts, with complements, and has WRITTEN down the recipe!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm not fighting you on salt. Jes' that the desserts should have some but not taste savory. I don't bother with worry about salted/unsalted butter...too much cream of tartar, baking soda, baking powder will make for a non-tasty dessert. I have had cookies - chocolate chip/oatmeal raisin that have had WAY too much leavening added. If I want chocolate it SHOULD taste like chocolate.

The only time I can agree to salt and chocolate is the European chocolate with sea salt crystals on the outside. This way...if I get tired of the salt I have the choice of putting down the bar or flicking off the salt. Just like some pretzels.

You CANNOT flick off the extra leavening in a cookie! Jes' like a soup Eye dun made awhile back - used whole Rosemary 'stead of powdered...iff'n the cook don' like her own cooking - why inflict it on you?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gotcha wrong onn pudins n salt ...I have wuns err twais uzed unn solted butter in desser thing, as recommended by Delia Smith - but generall go with the ordinary.

I've hadded the choccie with salut cristals - very yummy. Apparently like choc covered ant, which somehow I haven't brought myself to try ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> gotcha wrong onn pudins n salt ...I have wuns err twais uzed unn solted butter in desser thing, as recommended by Delia Smith - but generall go with the ordinary.
> 
> I've hadded the choccie with salut cristals - very yummy. Apparently like choc covered ant, which somehow I haven't brought myself to try ....


Ur nae alone on the Chocolate covered insects. There are a few savory things I haven't tried yet...not in a hurry.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I had a friend who say roast guinea pigs were lovely, but you had to be somewhere it was inhospitable to refuse!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I had a friend who say roast guinea pigs were lovely, but you had to be somewhere it was inhospitable to refuse!


Eiz gotta ginny pglet, iez wudnt het himm evun if'n ie woz stervin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eiz gotta ginny pglet, iez wudnt het himm evun if'n ie woz stervin


Wel ai fiel di seyum butt ai spoze if mai fambli woz starvin ai mait pintch your piggielett (djowuk)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wel ai fiel di seyum butt ai spoze if mai fambli woz starvin ai mait pintch your piggielett (djowuk)


ie nose yuz ownlee djookin , wee kudunt eet da likkul fella, howz abowt avina skwirrul if;n yuz woz starvin kuz ee wudny bee sunboddiz pett wud ee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

onn dee uvverr and nutts en burys n seads ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I has had for me tee:
hitallain apricotts
sppanish peeches
englees balkkberies n strorberries
n scortish raspenberries, dgently powuched in me crokkpott den fickened wiv harrow roote

un french creme fraiche

yum yum


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> onn dee uvverr and nutts en burys n seads ......


korse weez kud buryz nutts and seads, dey begud fer uz und maekez uz elfie und nent keel enifinks und wudunt ned eni graevie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I has had for me tee:
> hitallain apricotts
> sppanish peeches
> englees balkkberies n strorberries
> ...


Thatt sownds habsulootly fabuluss, iez nivver poewcht fwute inn mie crookedpot, neow yuz gived mie dat gud hydea fankyoo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

tis u plezzerr - gude iff deys u bitt hard un gude if yer needs un a bit soft - or a lot soft!


----------



## Nocturnal1961 (May 12, 2012)

Homographs are words of like spelling but with more than one meaning. A homograph that is also pronounced differently is a heteronym. 




You think English is easy?? I think a retired English teacher was bored... THIS IS GREAT! read all the way to the end. This took a lot of work to put together. 



1) The bandage was wound around the wound 2) The farm was used to produce produce.

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse. 4) We must polish the Polish furniture... 

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out. 

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert... 



7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present. 

8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum. 

9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes. 

10) I did not object to the object. 11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 



12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row. 

13) They were too close to the door to close it. 

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present. 

15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line. 

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow. 

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail. 



18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear... 



19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 



20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend? 



Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat. We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig... 



And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth, beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amends? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it? If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, an alarm goes off by going on.





English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible. 
PS. - Why doesn't 'Buick' rhyme with 'quick' ?

You lovers of the English language might enjoy this. 

There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that is'UP.'

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP ? 

At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? 

Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report? 



We call UP our friends. 

And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver; we warmUP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. 

We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. 

At other times the little word has real special meaning. 

People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. 

To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special. A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. 

We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night. 

We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP! 

To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary. 

In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can addUP to about thirty definitions. 

If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many waysUP is used. 



It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more 

When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP. 

When the sun comes out we say it is clearingUP. 

When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP. 

When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP. 



One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, 

for now my time is UP, so.......it is time to shut UP!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Why be quiet. You most certainly have MY attention. <G> Keep up the research and or memory because I am, while not writing it down, enjoying the word-play.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Why be quiet. You most certainly have MY attention. <G> Keep up the research and or memory because I am, while not writing it down, enjoying the word-play.


Me too, very interesting


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Swiss Marigold Vegetable Bouillon in perlane hett water is quite easy and acceptable.
> 
> My sunn has scoffed all the gingernuts, with complements, and has WRITTEN down the recipe!!!


Good boy, neow he will maeke yoo sum moore neow heez gott da ressippee-- I'm going to wish Hurrycane a HAPPY BERFDAY coz hits tomorrow where she lives neow. HAPPY BIRTHDAY HURRICAN have a lovely day x x x and aim gointo bed neow nite note x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I was akshuly rechin fer mai buk but grabbed ceebard n moose bi ato-reflix.
> 
> Lol misellen, youse gott mi wurried, koz mai moose is inn middle uv mai seaboard
> 
> :thumbup:


Au dun lyk da moose wht sits in der ceybard sew I yeuses a warlis moos whaht kips hyden ahn mey.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I think we should all wish Stablemomma all the luck in the world with her new venture , altogether neow--'' GOOD LUCK STABULMOMMA '' with hugs and x x x x x's


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Aise layt but stihl menes hit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye dun noticed wi' 1st batch...didn't ha' QUITE 'nuff flour. All spread together and stuck to pan. So watch how long y'all bake the lovelies. They do try to escape!
> 
> Glad we all ha' the cool weather. It's raining an' in lower 60s here!


Ifn dem awhl randed tergeder, them mus bi wan BIG cookee so Ai will vorlantier to tak thet un orf yo hanz. ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> iez giving you a very easy cake recipe- a sponge cake
> 8 oz sr flour
> 1 teaspn baking powder
> 6 oz butter/ marg (stork )
> ...


I will hafta puhl ta resisape out an kompar but this un be owfal berie mush lyke the resisape my mum aways useged waht her kawlled "busy day cake". It were da fust resispee I larned to us tuu. Fust ting I iver larned to kuk were how ta make a good pot o perked coffee (on ta stove top - not one o those lectric coffee-makers) (That were bout ta mos portant food in my hows wen I was growin up) Nex I larned ta busy day kake. (I dint figger I reely needs ta no hou ta mak enyting els)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> neow yer torkin, iez lurve albarn,ie asnt meade thap fer agiz, neow yuv stted mie orft


whut be albarn?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oook mis losty needs her solt sumtaims ---- she keraves fer it sumtaimes!!!


I be wit ya der miss lostie. I luvs me salt. Tha docter keeps tellin me to cut oot da salt cawse o me blood presser, but I caint seem ta dew it. Besides, when I goes tew lo on salt I gets sick ter me stamick (salt withdrawal?).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I had a friend who say roast guinea pigs were lovely, but you had to be somewhere it was inhospitable to refuse!


O No! hu cud ete a kewt lil ginea pig? I have had two gidgey pigs fer pets. They is verra sweet lil fellers an I kud niver ete wun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I has had for me tee:
> hitallain apricotts
> sppanish peeches
> englees balkkberies n strorberries
> ...


Hinter nashunall kwiseen!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Why be quiet. You most certainly have MY attention. <G> Keep up the research and or memory because I am, while not writing it down, enjoying the word-play.


I agree. I have already copied the first list and e-mailed it to my niece. (that was after I had laughed up a storm)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye nae scrimp on de salt. Essential part of me pudding! Cannae ha' de sugar wi'out pinch o'salt! Helps the sugar spin a'right!

Now you may have to add a little to your meat...except for the barbecue. But COOKIES should taste like cookies, nae soda bread!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie wrote:
I has had for me tee:
hitallain apricotts
sppanish peeches
englees balkkberies n strorberries
n scortish raspenberries, dgently powuched in me crokkpott den fickened wiv harrow roote

un french creme fraiche

yum yum


MisEllen wrote:
Hinter nashunall kwiseen!

Just a modest spoonful would guarantee this'n nae be able to leave attic 'til re-awoke!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Good Morning!! Time ferr err catchupp.

Wowww Nocturnal - what an amazing piece of playing with words! You are a very welcome breadth of fresh hair :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.arcinspirations.com/napa/pdf/promo_menu.pdf

My lunsh wil kumm frum dis. Ai tinks ze reezortow.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.arcinspirations.com/napa/pdf/promo_menu.pdf
> 
> My lunsh wil kumm frum dis. Ai tinks ze reezortow.


O yes, dat seownd dilishus , dat a veree gud menuow, iz youz having it delivver or izya goings owt fore lunsch


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz jes kum bakk en eat wozz gude. wee dun hav a 50 oerr sent dish count two twoz mi un sunn num berr too


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jes kum bakk en eat wozz gude. wee dun hav a 50 oerr sent dish count two twoz mi un sunn num berr too


oo eiz gladified yoo enjoined youer lunsch, 50 pursant dishcownt toe dats gude, iez wunderif Hurriz havvin da neiece daey onn herz bertdae, wunnerif shiz gott kaeke


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aim how pin dat Hurries gunner brinng uz a peace uv kaeke rapped erp een er nap king


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Iffn mai sunn sendez mi de pitcher, ai wil pm yu eat. Tis moi dereenkin an "iced Tea". Eat deed ave pear likker un lychee likker inn eat x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iffn mai sunn sendez mi de pitcher, ai wil pm yu eat. Tis moi dereenkin an "iced Tea". Eat deed ave pear likker un lychee likker inn eat x


oo gudy guddygundroops, lukin forrad tu dat x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.arcinspirations.com/napa/pdf/promo_menu.pdf
> 
> My lunsh wil kumm frum dis. Ai tinks ze reezortow.


Umm Yumm, I tinc I wiel ave der poollerd Park


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Umm Yumm, I tinc I wiel ave der poollerd Park


Nau hau didd yu no ai gotted a dorgy bagg for yu - jes fray tin eat owver een mai pravut gjett x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nau hau didd yu no ai gotted a dorgy bagg for yu - jes fray tin eat owver een mai pravut gjett x


Oo oo oo goodie. I be a wachin fer hit. yu is so good ta me fank yu werra mush.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Havin bein on lyne fer 4 1/5 hours nough, fer sum resin, me aies is started to hert n bleenk a lot. Ima tinks I is goin ta hav to rest em fer a bit. Ay has got a kat er ac whut is reddi ta be tooken orf n I gess I betir stop putin hit orf cuz it startin ta boter me kwyte a bit.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ok misellen, and take care uv yore eyes m'dear x


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aim how pin dat Hurries gunner brinng uz a peace uv kaeke rapped erp een er nap king


I decided not to bake myself a cake. Don't feel like it today. My friend who works at the local Panera where my knitting club meets on Thursdays gave me a brownie with Happy Birthday written on it. That will have to do for now.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I decided not to bake myself a cake. Don't feel like it today. My friend who works at the local Panera where my knitting club meets on Thursdays gave me a brownie with Happy Birthday written on it. That will have to do for now.


Hmmm brownies ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Hmmm brownies ....


Hard to decide WATT t'ngs ta' choose on de menu. 'long as der nae Limburger or other strangely prepared cheese...not unpleased with what's available.

Hmmm...post a listing from Hershey's cookbook (save time on online looking):
Eye ha' three listings for Brownies - Standard, Chewy Honey, or Cocoa. All have either Chocolate or cocoa in the recipe.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

My "little" brother sent me a delicious birthday gift.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I fink limberger is nott nais. Amm ai unnfayur tu sei awaer tcheezis is er bitt naicerr?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm rather fond of Sage Derby! Cannot get enough...and it's seasonal selling o'er here!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm rather fond of Sage Derby! Cannot get enough...and it's seasonal selling o'er here!


now that is a cheese I like!! I will have a try at most, but draw the line at anything goats or blue ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Derknow iff ai sedd dis bea four butt ai laik Reeses Pieces - dey doughnt meik enifing laik dat ear


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> now that is a cheese I like!! I will have a try at most, but draw the line at anything goats or blue ....


Chevre and Feta do have their uses. Blue...jury is still out though it does calm down a spicy hotwing sauce on chicken.

I think the cow produces the milk for Brie (not too fond of) and Camembert (VERY fond of).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Camembert and Brie I can take --- chevre pas de tout.

My taste is just for a very mature cheddar really.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm away to my bedd. Nite nite and rest well one and all :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm away to my bedd. Nite nite and rest well one and all :thumbup:


Nighty Nite - Sleep Tight - Don't Let The Bedbugs Bite.....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Goo mourn in, house evri buddy two dey?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

About to do more laundry, and carry some trash to the main bin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> About to do more laundry, and carry some trash to the main bin.


woow I'v just come back frum walking Bloo, un eat took ages because everybody woz stopin ti tork tuday. Little ol lady gave me a deep chat about every operation she has ever had, the a couple of older folks wanted to talk doggies (it's pension day) and then a lovely little boy and his mum, and their dog - with a warning about a dangerous dog around that is chewing off other doggies ears.

Back to bath Blue cos he's been playing with foxes agin


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Camembert and Brie I can take --- chevre pas de tout.
> 
> My taste is just for a very mature cheddar really.


De cheddar be mi top choice tuu. der mor aged da better (I reely luve New You State Sharp!.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Goo Mornin evbody. I just cumed on ta say GM and lets yall no thet i has non fallen orf da erth. Mai eyes is given me fits taday. dun see so good and it makens me sick wen ay tri so I am not a stayin onlin fer long. Caint evn reed my nuspaper. Talk ta all latir.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You take CARE misellen and look after youre eyes, n a bigg hugg frum mee x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm a'ha'n fun wi' me 1st pair of Bi-focals. Ya thunk I would be going faster knitting/crochet...but the double images (especially looking at the computer's keyboard.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm a'ha'n fun wi' me 1st pair of Bi-focals. Ya thunk I would be going faster knitting/crochet...but the double images (especially looking at the computer's keyboard.


Bi-fokals takes sum getin us tu. Jus wayt til yer gets ta tri-fokals! LOLOL. Ifn ya reches thet pernt tek mi advyc an get them progresiv lensees what dunt have lynes. Otherwise stay away fum stares an kurbs cuz tha jumps up atya.


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

:You flks are all nuts & I just about Peeeed my pants reading all yall's post. I live in Ohio now but I am from the South, Southern Alabama that is & I get a lot of flack up north about the way I speek. I tell the folks up here that I don't talk funney, yall do. GinaK


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

My sole I just realised that it is almost midnight & I have sat here for hours reading the post yall have put out. It I was past my bedtime. Sooo good nightj to you all. GinaK


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Why hellow and welkomm Gina ... it's good to see you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Gina K said:


> :You flks are all nuts & I just about Peeeed my pants reading all y'all's post. I live in Ohio now but I am from the South, Southern Alabama that is & I get a lot of flack up north about the way I speek. I tell the folks up here that I don't talk funney, y'all do. GinaK


Howdy Neighbor! My birth-state is Mississippi. Glad to be part of the crazy control-removal crew. My computer will gladly whisper to yours how to keep up with us. No funny codes will be shared...I've just noticed that these machines have attitudes. I could duplicate down to the keystroke of getting Windows 7 (or 8) installed with the other utilities - and both computers will act ENTIRELY different.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

woww kaixxie, ai dint unnerstand u wird uv dat!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> woww kaixxie, ai dint unnerstand u wird uv dat!


butt ai spekt iz klevver technollogy tork 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hallow Gina K walcum ta da atik. But mek shor ya brungs yor pisspart cuz yu kant gi in wifowt it. an ware dizguyz an tork kowd lyk ta res of usn.

wie ha bin duin a pertie gud jahb o dojin der grimler pliezes. so u shud be sayf heir.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wiell i dun got brave an called fer a pointment wiz sa eie dokter. Akshuly i dunt no if aye gots brave er if I jus finly got mor skeered o the katract than ta surgry. But anihoo I be waitin fer ta git the pointment in da mayl so I no wen ta go see the dokter. 
I gess I will jus hafta res mai eys a lot till then cuz they is getin strayne fum tryin to see thru the clowdy iy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixee dint yu no the compooters is all got a gremlin in dem so u kant kiep up wi wat they be duin? it be agin kompooter law fer tu koompooters ta wirk alyke.

but keep on keepin on an yu will overkum.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An nou I hasta go fin sum food cuz I missed lunch. I ben out doin that mistry shahpin.

See evbody later.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm nae goin' full-out Techie-speak. 'Nuff ta' say Eye could ha' two writing utensils...and each would ha' ta' write from 'nother angle. Same with main shocky-powered board from computer. Both tower can ha' same setup of essential disks to run them...I would STILL ha' ta' have a DIFFERENT way to get them to accept SOME commands/software.

It also has something to do with the more complicated innards...no two of the tiny shocky-powered t'ings inside have the same measured amounts. Almost like DNA for living creatures. Only way to tell apart is down to the DNA level.

Eye'm REALLY cutting out quite a bit of the Shocky-t'ing talk...it's 'nuff for you to note that two spoons/forks/etc. don't act the same...Eye can hear when 'puter main drive/shocky-supply isn't quite right. Time to find replacement depending on note. One reason I recommend against Maxtor brand (even if they were taken over by another company by THIS time...had two failures).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> An nou I hasta go fin sum food cuz I missed lunch. I ben out doin that mistry shahpin.
> 
> See evbody later.


Next time get a meat and cheese packet so that you have a fighting chance to get home. Don't need ER visit taking misellen away from us!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaixee dint yu no the compooters is all got a gremlin in dem so u kant kiep up wi wat they be duin? it be agin kompooter law fer tu koompooters ta wirk alyke.
> 
> but keep on keepin on an yu will overkum.


Read below your initial response. Eye'm well aware of the differences.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Read below your initial response. Eye'm well aware of the differences.


Aie still tinks its gremlins.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Aie still tinks its gremlins.


wares de gremmlinns?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un misellen, aiz glad yuse seen u dokk turr baut yore highs. Dey iz preshuss


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wares de gremmlinns?


In Kaixies kompluters, but Hiy dunt tink her blieves mie.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gina K said:


> :You flks are all nuts & I just about Peeeed my pants reading all yall's post. I live in Ohio now but I am from the South, Southern Alabama that is & I get a lot of flack up north about the way I speek. I tell the folks up here that I don't talk funney, yall do. GinaK


Dunt wuri bout it Ginah I awmos pees mai pants on a reglar basis. Corse hit dunt take tuu mush ta du thet ta mie these daze.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dunt wuri bout it Ginah I awmos pees mai pants on a reglar basis. Corse hit dunt take tuu mush ta du thet ta mie these daze.


lol misellen 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol misellen
> :thumbup:


Kataracs an week bladors. The Golden Years? :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> In Kaixies kompluters, but Hiy dunt tink her blieves mie.


When eye ken successfully threaten with active soldering iron and wire snips...Eye do not think I'm on the outs. Computer listens to me. 1st IT degree - Electronics Technology. 2nd - Computer Networking Systems. 3rd - Electronics Engineer. I can redesign what makes these puppies work!

Not angry...just firm in my Techie / Engineering abilities.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixiem dunt take me seriously. Da Gremlin is in the same category as my lil ol man what makes me new pissporty. 

I worked with complutatars fer years and we aways node ther were a gremlin in em.

Member, this is all in fun!


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi just knows iam gona loves it here. Tanks fo the welcum. GinaK


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

We is appi ter hav yu wit us Geena. Sumtymes it gits krowded in Lady Losties atik but we duz der bes we kan. Jus be reil karful o der grimmer poleez cus dey am sneikey fellirs. Lets us no ifn you nees hep er if dey has spotted yu. the paswird is chawklat biskit. At less I tink that still be hit. I hasn't been on mush lately cus my iys was hurtin but I dunt tink it dun changed. O wen yu come be sur ta brang sum djin fer miz glenladies and sum rhums fer misellen (that be me). We duz laik a lil tipple nough n den.

Be appy wit us cuz we good pipple.


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

I Prefer Good Irish whiskey or Good Scotch mine sef, what wit a fue cbuse init. Lord knew hat hem was adoing whn He done give them folks that good stuff. GinaK


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ima sittin heer yawnin up a storm. I tink I close off nough an go ta bed befor midnite fer a change.

Goo nite ta evbody. ZZZZZ


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

It is almost 11 here in Ohio & I think I may go take my night pills, take a shower & try to get in bed before midnight for a change. If I stop reading this sight & get up off my but who knows I may just shower & come back again. Night to all. GinaK


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately Eye has ta' call it early meself. They's a'switched ta' 9 am start fur church. Bulletin's done...jes' ha' ta' get meself in on time.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Gude mornin orl yu gude pippul, when yu weik upp!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gina K said:


> I Prefer Good Irish whiskey or Good Scotch mine sef, what wit a fue cbuse init. Lord knew hat hem was adoing whn He done give them folks that good stuff. GinaK


Mai uncle uster lyke ter whiskey tu. I gess that be wy he made is own in that ter styll him had hidin in ter wuds.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gude mornin orl yu gude pippul, when yu weik upp!


Good marnin ta yu tu Ladie Lostie. I be makin a kwik visit afor I goes ta feed me critters.

An Aye tink I betir giv Clancy Dawg his flee pill caus he dun scracheed al nyte.

I be back ina litl while wit me fur brats fed an a cuppa tea in me hand sos I kin sit-a-spell.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You steal hear misellen? mai ee mayull baint wirkin un ai didn no yu woz hear


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be back now. I hadda reed ta newpeper so's I wud no wat was hapnin ib da wirld.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oooh wot appening, orl ai nose iz leddy lorstu nittin e sokk


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Not be mush be goin on wi me terday. I been lukin at portbl tablets compluterses on ta intnet. I gots one but it so slooow an I wud lyke to get a better wun but I dunt wants ta spend mush $ an those tu tings dunt seem ta be meetin up fer mi. LOL. 
Luks lyk ta get sumpin better wirkin I wud hafta go to the bigger tablet (10 inch) but I wants ta stay wit ta 7" cuz it will fit in me pers.

I tink wut I reely wants is wun a dem Apples but I be tu cheep ta pay ta Apple price.

O well I just keep waitin and lukin an wun dese days I find sumpin wot satisfys.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I hav promist mesel that I wud du sum serius nittin taday, but I bein kinda slow bout startin.

I hev three tings goin alredy but I founded (menin bought) som reel pretty sock yarn with a gold thred in it (It be called gingerbread). I wants ta make a shawl wit it an I been lukin at patterns. I finly found wat I wants an now I cant wayt to start it. I prolly goin to sun hav 4 projects goin cus waitin is not wot I do best!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai haz traid shorls but ounli feenished wun, aint mutch use fe 
r shaorls hier - spetn mai fren wu gott de wun aim meid


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un on pooter fings ai iz steeking wiv mai lapptorp - uvver stu iz spensiv. Mai sun gots an appel but dat is fer his univerr city stuf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hause yore golden yeirs goin misellen? :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hause yore golden yeirs goin misellen? :thumbup:


I caints cornplane. Sumtimes they seem more silver thin gold but that be preshus tuu.

Aint it funni how wen ya gits older ya dunt take tings as serus is wen yer yunger. I gess tyme has shode us wuts impertnt an wots not.

On ta whole, i be pretty content wi tings.

Hough bout yu, yu be jus rechin the gold er mebe silver yeers I tink so yu still got a way to go.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai iz een mai praim ai spoze misellen. win ai gitts betterer, lol. ai aint growud upp yett .... butt ai do think that you never du, you just pretend! Mai dadi is stil eraund, un hi aint growd up ytt - steal fuller fun en jokes. meibe dats korse hise sew old x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aie dunt tink "growin up" is all it's cracked up ta be, so I decided not ta do it.

Life kin be tu mush fun ifn ya stay yung. An them "grown up" pipple seem ta tink that fun is agin sum law.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

amen to dat misellen, yu spowuk sew troo dere. wai ai wons tu bea laik yu wenn ai growse upp :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Uh uh uh, If yu wants ta be lyke me - ya caint "grow up" Just turn golden LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

indeedy. Now, how are you at nittin sokks. I've jus kumlished dem


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

missellen. I have a bit of a problem, be bakk later xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> indeedy. Now, how are you at nittin sokks. I've jus kumlished dem


I has knitted quite a few sox but it's been a wyle. I has sum in the plannen. I hav awais knited cuff down but I wants to try toe up. I gits a pattern for sum wat has a lil pocket in the cuff fer keepin keys an ID etc. I thot them wud be good fer waren wen I goes walkin and dunt wanna carry a purse.

Truble is I awreddy gots more sox thin I needs. I dunt seem ta ware em out. An when I makes em I kaint bear ta part wit em so I dunt gib em away neither.

OOOeee did Clancy dawg ever jus let out a stinker!! an he's layin rite beside me tu. I tink I been gassed! Halp call 911.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I hopes yure problem isn't tu bad. Let me no if everting is OK. I be around, I gots ta get off soon and du somethin konstrutive.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has knitted quite a few sox but it's been a wyle. I has sum in the plannen. I hav awais knited cuff down but I wants to try toe up. I gits a pattern for sum wat has a lil pocket in the cuff fer keepin keys an ID etc. I thot them wud be good fer waren wen I goes walkin and dunt wanna carry a purse.
> 
> Truble is I awreddy gots more sox thin I needs. I dunt seem ta ware em out. An when I makes em I kaint bear ta part wit em so I dunt gib em away neither.
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ai lorst mai messidge - jes two sei ai fink Clancy an Blue has bean shering de seme fude!

owe un ai iz nittin socks - fer me wen eat getts kowulder, ai fink cuff daun jest seems tu be rait


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I had to get out o ta rum so I went outside wit Clancy. Even the skeeters was better thin breethin thet!

I spect I will go back ta cuff doun tu but I wants to try to up jus so I kin say I did.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Du u use those dpns fer sox? I use either magic loop or two circulars cus I has tuuu msh truble wit dpns. My hans caint seem ta keep up wit em bouncen all oer the place and then sliden outa the stiches.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye ha' ta' read back 2 pages. As for doing toe up - look at below attachment for cast on and example.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I knit socks with two matched mm circulars. So...when the toe stitches HAVE to be so many stitches...I do not double the CO amount like I do for the cuff.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm doing them on dpns for the moment. I tried magic loop and will go back to tahet another time. The metal dpns were too slippery so m on posh rosewood now


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' ta' read back 2 pages. As for doing toe up - look at below attachment for cast on and example.


Thanx fer the PDF Kaixee. I wached a video of tha Turkish CO once but it were a mess wen I tryd ta do it meself. I will try it usin the PDF instrucshins. I seem ta learn better wen i kin read it rather than wit videos (thats how I lernt ta nit in ta firset plase).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

thanks too kaixxie. I've kept this x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' ta' read back 2 pages. As for doing toe up - look at below attachment for cast on and example.


Thet scarf looks purty! I wud like ta larn ta do lace. I has tried a cupl o tymes but frogged it both tymes. I be gonna try agin tho wit a more simpl lace.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm doing them on dpns for the moment. I tried magic loop and will go back to tahet another time. The metal dpns were too slippery so m on posh rosewood now


I been thinkin bout gettin sum o them rosewood needles. I dunt know if they is any easier ta wirk wit but they shore is purty.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I been thinkin bout gettin sum o them rosewood needles. I dunt know if they is any easier ta wirk wit but they shore is purty.


purty spensive oner hier tu. ai did eenvest inn dem fer mai hurly rtitrement


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> purty spensive oner hier tu. ai did eenvest inn dem fer mai hurly rtitrement


Ye their espensive but I figger I will jus get wun pair ta start jus fer trying em out. I will wach fer a sale an git em them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yups, you givenn u trai - aint sleeppi enywei


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

Apples no fit in my purse but shore do go good in my tummy. GinaK


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm considering that IF Eye ha' ta' get 3.0 mm circular at 150 cm. = 60 inches or smaller mm needle...Eye'm goin' ta' order either Chaiogoo or Hiya Hiya. Eye could go for interchangeable...but prefer/enjoy the fixed length.

I only have 1 (3.5mm) 60 inch circular that I'm doing a baby blanket on. I have several matched mm 24 inches minimum circulars...but I will NOT be ordering bamboo for under 3.0 mm circulars because I cannot keep from snapping one of the two needles.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gina K said:


> Apples no fit in my purse but shore do go good in my tummy. GinaK


 :thumbup: LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: LOLOL


lololol :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm considering that IF Eye ha' ta' get 3.0 mm circular at 150 cm. = 60 inches or smaller mm needle...Eye'm goin' ta' order either Chaiogoo or Hiya Hiya. Eye could go for interchangeable...but prefer/enjoy the fixed length.
> 
> I only have 1 (3.5mm) 60 inch circular that I'm doing a baby blanket on. I have several matched mm 24 inches minimum circulars...but I will NOT be ordering bamboo for under 3.0 mm circulars because I cannot keep from snapping one of the two needles.


fer circlars ai gots knit pro ineercheingebbles, whitch are gude. The rewusewood uns


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I want one o' dem' der Ipads...Eye ha' one older laptop...'N while eye DO enjoy sleep - don' need laptop startup to assist.

Better than sleeping pill that! :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm considering that IF Eye ha' ta' get 3.0 mm circular at 150 cm. = 60 inches or smaller mm needle...Eye'm goin' ta' order either Chaiogoo or Hiya Hiya. Eye could go for interchangeable...but prefer/enjoy the fixed length.
> 
> I only have 1 (3.5mm) 60 inch circular that I'm doing a baby blanket on. I have several matched mm 24 inches minimum circulars...but I will NOT be ordering bamboo for under 3.0 mm circulars because I cannot keep from snapping one of the two needles.


I tried sum o the bamboo needles an I dint like the feel o them.

I havnt considered getting interchangables cause 1) thay be tooo espensive fer me. and 2) I keep seein pipples complain bout the conecshuns cumin loose when they be nittin. or the knittin cochin on the connecshun. i figger i dont need the aggervashun on top o the espense. i jus stik ta my fixed circs.

I buy them as I need them an you can always use magic loop or traveling loop if you need a shorter length.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

People, I have a question for you.

Are you finding that you have to fight to NOT slip into "kowde" when you are responding on other threads?

I was just posting on a thread and when I read my post over just before submitting it, I found it was FULL of "kowde" I took longer going back and correcting myself than I did writing the post. LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hey miseelen I'm scared to go ennywhere else, cos I'm even thinking in code!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I tried sum o the bamboo needles an I dint like the feel o them.
> 
> I havnt considered getting interchangables cause 1) thay be tooo espensive fer me. and 2) I keep seein pipples complain bout the conecshuns cumin loose when they be nittin. or the knittin cochin on the connecshun. i figger i dont need the aggervashun on top o the espense. i jus stik ta my fixed circs.
> 
> I buy them as I need them an you can always use magic loop or traveling loop if you need a shorter length.


mai knit pros aint dun eni uv dem tings. ai specks everu wunn is deefrent


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> People, I have a question for you.
> 
> Are you finding that you have to fight to NOT slip into "kowde" when you are responding on other threads?
> 
> I was just posting on a thread and when I read my post over just before submitting it, I found it was FULL of "kowde" I took longer going back and correcting myself than I did writing the post. LOLOL


Eye cannae thunk o' a besser way ta' invite dem! We're up to 80-90+ pages now. And no 'un ha' stopped us'ns yet!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye cannae thunk o' a besser way ta' invite dem! We're up to 80-90+ pages now. And no 'un ha' stopped us'ns yet!


loll, but dey mite fink dey hasta learun kowud ter bee hier> dey kneed two no that u ken mekk eat upp 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I want one o' dem' der Ipads...Eye ha' one older laptop...'N while eye DO enjoy sleep - don' need laptop startup to assist.
> 
> Better than sleeping pill that! :XD:


I gots a netbook what will put me ta sleep trying ta use it. It be sloooww. And sad ting was I got it so I cud us it wen I was workin to start my reports an not hav so much to do wen i got home. That din't work so it mosly jus sits there. It works purty good tho when i has to take pdf docs wit me as I can read on on the netbook and not hav to print so much. I used to use it when I was doin merchandising, but I stopped doin that, mystry shopping pays jus as much and is less wirk.

I be quitten even the mystry shoppin tho. I am reddy to retar agin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooooh nyu doctor who announced


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gots a netbook what will put me ta sleep trying ta use it. It be sloooww. And sad ting was I got it so I cud us it wen I was workin to start my reports an not hav so much to do wen i got home. That din't work so it mosly jus sits there. It works purty good tho when i has to take pdf docs wit me as I can read on on the netbook and not hav to print so much. I used to use it when I was doin merchandising, but I stopped doin that, mystry shopping pays jus as much and is less wirk.
> 
> I be quitten even the mystry shoppin tho. I am reddy to retar agin.


retar agin miseelen? lol ai specks ai woz lurki two retar sew erli


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I want one o' dem' der Ipads...Eye ha' one older laptop...'N while eye DO enjoy sleep - don' need laptop startup to assist.
> 
> Better than sleeping pill that! :XD:


The ipads are nice. But i cant brung mesel to pay that much. I will prolly brake down an do it tho cause in all my lookin, nothin else seems to quite equal the ipad.


----------



## Gina K (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes I have to reread before posting. I had to stop myself from thinking in baby talk when my kids were little. I knew what the kids were trying to say & translated in my head, now I find myself doing it again now that I have joined this sight.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Gina K said:


> Yes I have to reread before posting. I had to stop myself from thinking in baby talk when my kids were little. I knew what the kids were trying to say & translated in my head, now I find myself doing it again now that I have joined this sight.


lol, I torked to mai sunn in kowud larse weak. when hi luked att mi funni ai riay eyesed


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> retar agin miseelen? lol ai specks ai woz lurki two retar sew erli


Ai retard in 2001 and started mystry shoppin & merchandisin in 2006. Nough I had cided to retar agin but i keeps being offered jobs and fore I remembers that I has retard agin I acceps the job and it jus keeps on goin lyke that. I am at leest doun to jus wirkin fer three compnies stead of the 50 I uster wirk fer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, I torked to mai sunn in kowud larse weak. when hi luked att mi funni ai riay eyesed


Mebbe weuns will all git sint ta tha same phunnie pharm. :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai retard in 2001 and started mystry shoppin & merchandisin in 2006. Nough I had cided to retar agin but i keeps being offered jobs and fore I remembers that I has retard agin I acceps the job and it jus keeps on goin lyke that. I am at leest doun to jus wirkin fer three compnies stead of the 50 I uster wirk fer.


yu muss bi veri gude att yore jobbs eef yu kiip retardin all de thyme


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yu muss bi veri gude att yore jobbs eef yu kiip retardin all de thyme


I dunno if I be thet gud er if ai jus puts up a gu show,LOL At aenny rate I gets plenty o job offers and has ta turn lots of em down.

But I is gettin tard an want ta du other tings.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ewe gow furrit misellen


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nau ai iz gettin tarred. aize gunner gowe two bedd sune. sew ail sea y'all termorrow


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau ai iz gettin tarred. aize gunner gowe two bedd sune. sew ail sea y'all termorrow


Niye Nite Lady Lostee sleep tite an dreem gud.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Jester pruve ai haz ean nittin- mai sun werrin sokks wot ai knut. Dee wait ting een de forr ground iz bloo's knows


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks liyk Blu apruves o dem sox. Day looks naise an i bet tha be comfee.

I tinken evbody ha tooken a dai ofen here. I bin sik al dai wit a bladder infekshun. I got stuf ta taik fer it but it maiks me sik wen ai tak it so I jus feelin miserbal. 

Nough I see nunbody dun been on terday anehoo so I dunt feel kwite so bad bout stai en orf meseff.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I think I are gon go bak ta bed.

I has a doktor appoyntmint tomorer so I wont be takin ta ya till latir in ta dai.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

u tekk kear misellen x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Make sure you re-enforce the bouncy drawbridge. Now that me legs are healing faster...Eye'm getting more difficult ta' hold back from a skipping session. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Make sure you re-enforce the bouncy drawbridge. Now that me legs are healing faster...Eye'm getting more difficult ta' hold back from a skipping session. <G>


Aisle gett der hedd groundsman wikin on de drawbridge tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi evbodee, I be back nough. My infection be gettin better but I haf ta tayk the meds fer another day so i prolly wont feel mush better till affer that. I tink them meds make me feel wusser than der fection did. 

I be gonna do do sum nittin nough.

See all latyr.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sea yer misellen. Ai nose whotcher meen bout meds - dey is orl sum kain uv poysun


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have many prescription meds. Now from one friend - anti-histamines can be a problem in larger quantities. I do not have asthma...but Eye do feel for their limited number of medications they CAN take.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Jester pruve ai haz ean nittin- mai sun werrin sokks wot ai knut. Dee wait ting een de forr ground iz bloo's knows


Ai wuz jus lookin agin an them is pertie sox.

I gess i need to nit sum mor sox agin cuz I gets envyus wen I luks at ta wuns odder pipple hav mayde.

I was jess at the knit a Square site an I wants ta knit sum squares fer the chillin in Africa. My problum is that i dunt hav enuff hans. I wants ta du tu much and my hans wont strech thet fahr. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I don't have many prescription meds. Now from one friend - anti-histamines can be a problem in larger quantities. I do not have asthma...but Eye do feel for their limited number of medications they CAN take.


I uster hav a fren hu had asthma. She took a bunch of different meds. She was lergic to mos everthing an took anti-lergic pills and shots an everthing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Where has mis Glennee been? I has not seed her fer a whyle. She not sick is she.

Maybe I will PM her an ask.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hiya! I've been busy doing the scavenger hunt. I finished! I'm on list #3. Take a look!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hiya! I've been busy doing the scavenger hunt. I finished! I'm on list #3. Take a look!


What this heer scavenger hunt? Where I fin it? I was jus wunnerin whar you had dis app eered tu.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

misellen said:


> What this heer scavenger hunt? Where I fin it? I was jus wunnerin whar you had dis app eered tu.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189930-1.html

Check it out! It was a contest I entered. Good fun!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189930-1.html
> 
> Check it out! It was a contest I entered. Good fun!


Thet looks like it were a lot o wurk. Who wun?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hi there frens. aiz bean u beat kwiet kos ai woz fillin u beat unn well, but aiz bakk ergen. ai fink ai slepped erbawt tenn awers. I'd still be in bed if it asn't for a doggie wantin ter gow awt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai wuz jus lookin agin an them is pertie sox.
> 
> I gess i need to nit sum mor sox agin cuz I gets envyus wen I luks at ta wuns odder pipple hav mayde.
> 
> I was jess at the knit a Square site an I wants ta knit sum squares fer the chillin in Africa. My problum is that i dunt hav enuff hans. I wants ta du tu much and my hans wont strech thet fahr. LOL


ai no wotyu mean baut hans not stetchin dat far lol. ai haz bort loadsa cheep yarn frum ebay, un have sortid eat intu "worth more, sell back" "use" and "charity". The charti stuf genrally gowes tu pipull nittin fer preemie bebbies n stuff hear - ore fore speshul peepul tu youse. Ai du nit kwait er lott fer pipil in ma congregation .. sum uv de bruvvers hav kum streit frum afrika an downt hav mutch muni ore worm kloves sew dey gits stuff frum mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai no wotyu mean baut hans not stetchin dat far lol. ai haz bort loadsa cheep yarn frum ebay, un have sortid eat intu "worth more, sell back" "use" and "charity". The charti stuf genrally gowes tu pipull nittin fer preemie bebbies n stuff hear - ore fore speshul peepul tu youse. Ai du nit kwait er lott fer pipil in ma congregation .. sum uv de bruvvers hav kum streit frum afrika an downt hav mutch muni ore worm kloves sew dey gits stuff frum mi.


Ai been lukin at the knit-a-square site. I signed up wi dem so I gonna be nitin squares fer dem to make inta blankees fer African Orphans. I has ta sind dem to S Africa an las nite I was at ta US Postal site lukin ta sie whut it wud cost to mail em over dar YIKES ta be spensiv an then sum. I gess I will be sendin 3 er 4 in a letter cuz if ya make enuff fer a box it be $100. ta mail an I sur dunt hav that mush munee.

They be another place whut sends sweaters ta chillun all over ta world an I onee has ta send them ta Pennsylvania here in da US. That costs a lot less ta mail so I spect I be gonna send more there cause of the postage. An I gess it dunt matter where chillun be, they all gets cold an needs help.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai been lukin at the knit-a-square site. I signed up wi dem so I gonna be nitin squares fer dem to make inta blankees fer African Orphans. I has ta sind dem to S Africa an las nite I was at ta US Postal site lukin ta sie whut it wud cost to mail em over dar YIKES ta be spensiv an then sum. I gess I will be sendin 3 er 4 in a letter cuz if ya make enuff fer a box it be $100. ta mail an I sur dunt hav that mush munee.
> 
> They be another place whut sends sweaters ta chillun all over ta world an I onee has ta send them ta Pennsylvania here in da US. That costs a lot less ta mail so I spect I be gonna send more there cause of the postage. An I gess it dunt matter where chillun be, they all gets cold an needs help.


Yikes, that's a huge amount of money. We do ave plaices here yu kan send em un dey transport ebrord.. ai tends tu stik tu dis cuntry fer seme risun. Maind yu, awer powustedge iz spensive enniwei


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yikes, that's a huge amount of money. We do ave plaices here yu kan send em un dey transport ebrord.. ai tends tu stik tu dis cuntry fer seme risun. Maind yu, awer powustedge iz spensive enniwei


Thets why I prolly mosly do the one in PA. They sends all over wherever they be needed an I lyke that. But dem squares is a lot quicker ta make dan sweaters LOL.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yikes, that's a huge amount of money. We do ave plaices here yu kan send em un dey transport ebrord.. ai tends tu stik tu dis cuntry fer seme risun. Maind yu, awer powustedge iz spensive enniwei


Youze awl bin nitting for dem pore chillen, I make skwarez for a lady oo sew em up to meake blenkitts to give too da Help da Heroez. Poestig iz too deer fore mie to send tu dem forrun landz,butt eye doo feal sorree for da little chillun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel, lol eat aint ur Komy tishun, butt ai duse de skares fer di blankitts tu. ai youses de bitts uv left owvers. its gude mindles nittin. Course I don't have mutch ev a maind eniweys lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel, lol eat aint ur Komy tishun, butt ai duse de skares fer di blankitts tu. ai youses de bitts uv left owvers. its gude mindles nittin. Course I don't have mutch ev a maind eniweys lol


mIE Maindz awl shruvvelled oop wiv de ott wevva


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel, lol eat aint ur Komy tishun, butt ai duse de skares fer di blankitts tu. ai youses de bitts uv left owvers. its gude mindles nittin. Course I don't have mutch ev a maind eniweys lol


ai lykes dooin da blannkitts cuz dey don taek eny consentrashun, iz enyboddy kummin to de hattik, iez mist misshellen and kaxie gerlz, iez bean bizzy lukkin after sum dogz and you uv corse m'ladee Lostie ma'am tuctchin da forelok


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai lykes dooin da blannkitts cuz dey don taek eny consentrashun, iz enyboddy kummin to de hattik, iez mist misshellen and kaxie gerlz, iez bean bizzy lukkin after sum dogz and you uv corse m'ladee Lostie ma'am tuctchin da forelok


misellen n kaixxie r hear summtaims. ai mus sey deres err lotter fuss eraun dis pleace, un nott jes bawt dorgs


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nott dis fred dough


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nott dis fred dough


Youze ain't kiddin beouwt dem nuvver freds, bin lotta fuiss abowt nowt, ei tink dey awl barmeey wiv eatstrouek


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dunno wot eat izz, butt frum mai reesearch siems eat appens frum taim tu taim. ease notta plaice een mai pinion tu blarst orf bawt poll eat eekal fings un rligeon speshully. summ oribull fings sed.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi evbody. I was redin posts on oter threds but I be back nou. 

Glenlady, I wants ta make squares like yu say, they easy and dont take tu mush o my maynd. The be gud tayk along projec. But OO that postage. So i guess I jus make tose simple sweters and mebby the litle blankets fer the orphan dogs and cats at my shelter. I feels sorry fer dem tuu. As long as I do sumpin fer others, then I dunt have ter feel gilty cuz I has it gud compard to some pipple.

When ya think aboot it, even charity stuff is selfish cuz it makes us feel gud ta du it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well shuut I jus got back an nou I got ta leve agin. I almos fergot I hav a mystry restrant shop an I almos too late fer it.

Be bak latyr.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hi evbody. I was redin posts on oter threds but I be back nou.
> 
> Glenlady, I wants ta make squares like yu say, they easy and dont take tu mush o my maynd. The be gud tayk along projec. But OO that postage. So i guess I jus make tose simple sweters and mebby the litle blankets fer the orphan dogs and cats at my shelter. I feels sorry fer dem tuu. As long as I do sumpin fer others, then I dunt have ter feel gilty cuz I has it gud compard to some pipple.
> 
> When ya think aboot it, even charity stuff is selfish cuz it makes us feel gud ta du it.


lol, misellen, yu ollers say di rait fing. tcharty nitin duz mekk mi feele gud - an aim dwing summat dat aid du enniwei un laik duing
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dunno wot eat izz, butt frum mai reesearch siems eat appens frum taim tu taim. ease notta plaice een mai pinion tu blarst orf bawt poll eat eekal fings un rligeon speshully. summ oribull fings sed.


summfings wotz sed iz verey urtfull to nuvver peaps oo dun said nuufin rong, dey just saeyin there op inyun we dunlykes spytefuel peapul.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Well shuut I jus got back an nou I got ta leve agin. I almos fergot I hav a mystry restrant shop an I almos too late fer it.
> 
> Be bak latyr.


ooo urry up and gett to dat meestry restrant and gett lotts uv guddies, sea yu wen yoo gett bak


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen, ai nids ter stuf mai feice ermm .. ai meen eet sum makarowni tchiize, perleeze


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Doz u buy the box...or fix it yummy with cream, cheese, bit o' milk, elbows, mmmm...iff'n Eye not had s'm'ping...Eye snatch yur portion. <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Doz u buy the box...or fix it yummy with cream, cheese, bit o' milk, elbows, mmmm...iff'n Eye not had s'm'ping...Eye snatch yur portion. <G>


OOH, fink m'lady Lostie will lyke dat ie oepe u manadged to gett sum dgin and rhum fore mei cuz ei haff to have dat to meake mie slip


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

notta de pakket. ai huz meid sum wiv - weit ferrit - gan padana, chedder an red leicester, an bigg penne.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

un nau aim itting french apricots en french fromage frais - ooh la la


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> un nau aim itting french apricots en french fromage frais - ooh la la


Lady Lostie iz verry posh eitin french fude, ei luv dem aypricoats, ei ope shie saivez us sum


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Lady Lostie iz verry posh eitin french fude, ei luv dem aypricoats, ei ope shie saivez us sum


 oops! didd sumbuddy wont sum seived? Dat fule uv err dorg jest feenished eat


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady didn't type fast 'nuff! <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oops! didd sumbuddy wont sum seived? Dat fule uv err dorg jest feenished eat


Dunna wurry, weel lett im orf, eez a gud bouy, Iell juste maek du wythe dgin ande a bagga chrips


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

eez everi buddy drewlin?

an yu glenni iz orlwaeiz angin raund di chip shopp. youse bin wornd bawt dat


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oooh skeels in de gardin. eat sawnded laik er pupi, utt eat worx fokksiz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

skeels = typo for squeals


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eez everi buddy drewlin?
> 
> an yu glenni iz orlwaeiz angin raund di chip shopp. youse bin wornd bawt dat


Eiv had da poleece rownd mei hoeuse-- nooo, nott grimmer poleece, reel wunz dey caame abowt dem barkin dorgs and fink dey cann helping mei, dat be gun innit-- butt dey awlsoe telled mie to stopp anginnroeund da chipp shoppe and askin da man fore scratchins


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Eiv had da poleece rownd mei hoeuse-- nooo, nott grimmer poleece, reel wunz dey caame abowt dem barkin dorgs and fink dey cann helping mei, dat be gun innit-- butt dey awlsoe telled mie to stopp anginnroeund da chipp shoppe and askin da man fore scratchins


wi korl scratchins crispy beats in Leeds. Wotevver yu uppter, storp itt!

Glad you had the plice around about those dogs - not fair on them and horrible fore you azz its sew noysi en smili en stuf.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooh skeels in de gardin. eat sawnded laik er pupi, utt eat worx fokksiz


OMG don't lett Blu ouwt he bee roullin inn de fokkiz doo doo, den u aff to baff im aginn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai most sir ten lee kept him ean, tis er naitmair tu ged him in de baff


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> skeels = typo for squeals


I worry aboot mai brane funkshunin - I ha awredy figgered oot thait skeels ment squeals.

Duz dis mene I kan no think lyke nermol pipl nee mor?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe kays tis taim fur ma bedd. House abowt ur picknick wiv nittin termorrowe?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I worry aboot mai brane funkshunin - I ha awredy figgered oot thait skeels ment squeals.
> 
> Duz dis mene I kan no think lyke nermol pipl nee mor?


shhh wi kann kiip e sikkrit iffn yu nids ter misellen. Ore wi kun bowf gow ter phuny pharn tergedder


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

wut was duin the skeelin oops ai mene squealing? I be kuryous nou. 

It be a delima wen sumpin lyk tha appens. Foxes needs ta eat but yu dun want um getin yur stuff (my sister usta hav sum chikens an foxes got um all).

I feeds ta skwirls in mi yard an sumtyms a pare o hawks coms long an starts kochin em to ete an feed ther yung. I has mixeed feelins.. I likes mi skwirls but I likes ta hawks tu. so hu du I root fer? I jus hafta leve em be an let nature wirk it oot.

I usta hav a rabbit in a cage in me back yard. I kumed home wun day an saw that big hawk sittin on a low limb in the yard. Turns out he was lukin at that rabbit an tryn ya figger oot how ta get at him. It wer kina funny ta wach him cus the cage were tu strong fer him ta get thru an he finly gived up an flew orf LOL.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nite nite


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> shhh wi kann kiip e sikkrit iffn yu nids ter misellen. Ore wi kun bowf gow ter phuny pharn tergedder


Ai sumtims feels lyk it won be long!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai sumtims feels lyk it won be long!


aI'M KUMMIN TO FUNNI FARM TOO, NITE Nyte slip tite see y'all tumorrow x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'll be a'waiting till y'all come back with the tasty veggies!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hmmmm, dowun onn de farum - witch iz kwait posiblee mai garrd enn, dere izz blakkberries raipnin. aisle kleck dem fer blakkeryy un apel crumbel. Annybodi fansy dat?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> wut was duin the skeelin oops ai mene squealing? I be kuryous nou.
> 
> iz owkey misellen, know keelin. Twaz de fokkses avvin a bit uv e kworell tween demselves. Dere woz sikks yung uns diz yiere un ai speks is taim ferrem tu disaide wu nids ter muve onn. Fokks untin iz naw eel eagle in uk - main yu orl di fokkes hav muved inter de sitties sew iz e bitt hared tu gett yer hosses un dawgs affter dem.
> 
> ai fink de ownli nassti kritters raund ere are de maggpies, butt my neigh boors chuk wot dere katts katch onter dere garridge rufe ter keep em orf de litel boideez.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hmmmm, dowun onn de farum - witch iz kwait posiblee mai garrd enn, dere izz blakkberries raipnin. aisle kleck dem fer blakkeryy un apel crumbel. Annybodi fansy dat?


OOO aways redy fer blakbry n enythin.

Ai uster hav em in mi bac yard but tha died out. ther ony be a fu left an tha dunt mak good berys neemor. Ony gud fer ta birds enymor. I misses dem an wunder ifn I bout nu plants if I kud bring em back.

Blackberries and cream for breakfast - yum


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192465-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

